# Flask Pflicht



## xTaR (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo ,

angelehnt an den anderen Post unten , hier mal was anderes. Wie steht ihr denn so dazu , dass neuerdings alle ( Es geht hier um Random Naxx 25er / 10er Raids ) mind. 2 Flasks + Buffood vorrausetzen. Es geht hier um 25er Clearruns - regelrechte Stammgruppen bei uns die am Wochenende Naxx 25 clearen und es schon einige Male getan haben (: 

Ich habe am Sonntag bestimmt ~15 Leute erlebt die keine Flask oder Bufffood dabei hatten. Begründung war " Es läuft doch alles , regt euch mal nicht auf ". 


Ich kann soetwas auf den Tod nicht ausstehen und werfe mir bei Naxx bei jedem Try Pots / Flasks / Bufffood ein. Es ist nunmal einfach so dass solche Items fürs raiden gebraucht werden. Eine beliebte Ausrede ist auch immer wieder " Zu teuer mimimi ". Ich habe mal eine Rechnung aufgestellt , Preise beziehen sich auf Destromath Allianzseite :


- Flask of the Frost Wyrm ( 125 Spellpower ) = ~ 80g * 2 = 160g
- Poached Nettlefish = 30g pro Stack.


Sind knapp 200g für Bufffood , das jeder Dmgcaster dabei haben sollte. Warum weigern sich die Leute so strikt davor ?  Ist es zuviel verlangt mal 200g zu farmen ? Außerdem kommen in einem wipefreien Naxx 25er Run mind. 150g - 200g rum + Items. 


Wie steht ihr dazu ? Benutzt ihr Flasks in 25er Raids wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt ?


----------



## Iodun (4. Februar 2009)

Also es ist schon mal ziemlich lollig wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt. Wir haben immer einen dabei der ein großes Festmahl in den Raum schmeißt. das reicht irgendwie auch. Und wir lassen ihm immer bisschen Fleisch im Briefkasten. Auf die Art und Weise sind die Kosten ziemlich bei 0.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich sowas lese ... 4 Jahre WoW und immernoch die gleichen "Diskussionen" wie zu Anfang: "Die Raidleitung schreibt das vor" "Mir doch egal, was die Raidleitung sagt".

Und dann gibts immernoch den Dummen, der die ganze Mannschaft versorgt, die zu faul ist sich um ihr eigenes Bufffood zu kümmern. Der steht wahrscheinlich 'n Tag vorm Raid völlig abgenervt an seinem vor Fleisch und Fisch überquellendem Briefkasten und kocht dort erstmal 2 Stunden halb AFK. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW: Vollwertiges Trainingsspiel zur sozialen Demenz. Oder "Wie komme ich mit dem wenigsten Aufwand und auf Kosten anderer, an maximalen eigenen Gewinn."

Ich sags mal so: Damals wars noch so, dass man einfach nicht mitraiden durfte, wenn man sich nicht um sein Bufffood gekümmert hat. Und denen, die auch aus Spaß am Raid gespielt und dahinter gestanden haben, brauchte man zum Thema Flasks und Bufffood auch nichts mehr sagen.

Tipp: So lässt sich ganz einfach die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Die, die sich nicht potten und buffen, kommen halt nicht mit raiden, fertig.


----------



## Thufeist (4. Februar 2009)

WoW war mal wie ein Fussball Team.. es ging ums Teamgewinnen..

Mittlerweile ist WoW wie Formel 1.. jeder fährt nur noch für seinen Sieg..


----------



## xTaR (4. Februar 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> WoW war mal wie ein Fussball Team.. es ging ums Teamgewinnen..
> 
> Mittlerweile ist WoW wie Formel 1.. jeder fährt nur noch für seinen Sieg..




Es geht hier um Random Raids , und nicht um GIldeninterne. 

2 Flasks deshalb weil 2x 2h = 4h 

Klingt logisch oder ?


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich raiden gehe dann nur mit komplett verzaubertem Equip, optimalen Glyphen und natürlich mit Fläschchen + Bufffood.

Dabei geht es nicht darum ob eine Ini schwer oder leicht ist, sondern einfach darum das wenn ich schon raiden gehe, ich auch meinen maximal möglichen Betrag leisten will.

In Random Raids kann ich die nicht-buffer in gewisser weise verstehen, rein nach dem Motto "wenn hier schon die hälfte nicht buffed warum soll ich mir dann die Kosten aufhalsen wenns auch anders geht", was allerdings nicht heisst das ich das gut finde... Wenn ich Random-Raids organisieren würde dann würde ich direkt beim Gruppensuchen klar ansagen das buffen Pflicht ist, wer sich nicht dran hält fliegt, ganz einfach.


----------



## DaHuntersm (4. Februar 2009)

man sollte einfach mal zb die ausdauer auf diesen items mal 25 nehmen, schon hat man ne recht nette summe life die dem raid mehr zu verfügung stehen, das selbe tue man mit dmg-flask bzw heal-flask (in art und form je klasse abweichend) schon hat man auch hier schönen dmg der dem raid sonst fehlen würde. wenn man sich das dann mal anschaut kann jeder überlegen ob dies gut für den raid ist oder nicht.

auch für die die meinen nur schnell mal claeren zu wollen: mit diesen buffs gehts noch schneller, also auch kein grund sich dagegen zu sträuben.
gehärt meiner meinung nach zur raidvorbereitung, und entweder ich raide vernünftig (heisst nicht 6 mal die woche wie sog. progamer) oder ich lass es. 

wie oft hat jemand mit nur 300 hp nochmal nen heal bekommen und is dann nicht verreckt? ich kenne da eiige (bin selber heiler). ohne bufffood wäre es da schon aus.

mfg


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (4. Februar 2009)

Was für ein grandioser Schwachsinn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. WoW verwendet seit Januar 2007 (!) deutsche Ausdrücke. Es gibt keinen sinnvollen Grund, an  den englischen Ausdrücken festzuhalten, insbesondere zeugt dies auch nicht für Professionalität, eher von Sturheit.

2. Was willst Du den Spielern denn noch alles vorschreiben? Wann sie zur Toilette gehen sollen? Wie sie die Maus zu halten haben?

Wenn Du willst, dass alle Dein Futter dabei haben, dann solltest du es spendieren und die Leute in Ruhe lassen. 

Sei froh, dass Leute wie Du überhaupt mitgenommnen werden! Du wirst ja wohl auch zu anderen Gesprächsthemen entsprechend dünnflüssige Kommentare abgeben...


----------



## kocki23 (4. Februar 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt halte ich es für selbstverständlich sich komplett zu buffen wenn man raiden geht. Wobei ich sagen muss das ich auch in einer komfortablen position bin da ich unter anderem auch ein Blumenkind unter meinen chars habe. Aber wenn ich sehe das ich bei einem 7 stündigen farmmarathon mir mithilfe eines elixierspezis 60 Fläschchen gemacht habe.....dann ist der aufwand eigentlich gar net so wild. War vor 2 wochen und habe immer noch 30 stück und dabei schmeiße ich mir sogar in 1k winter schon fläschchen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wer diesen Luxus natürlich nicht hat muss das geld farmen, was erfahrungsgemäß aber schnell geht. Somit keine Ausrede außer Faulheit und Vertrauen auf die anderen gegeben. Und diese Ausreden sind arm.

Jobod


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (4. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tipp: So lässt sich ganz einfach die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Die, die sich nicht potten und buffen, kommen halt nicht mit raiden, fertig.



Ich schlage vor, Du suchst Dir einfach ein anderes Spiel, wo Du unbehelligt den Diktator spielen kannst. In WoW hast Du nichts verloren.

Für die Horde!


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Februar 2009)

am anfang hab ich es auch so gemacht, bis zum hals voll zugedopt. nachdem die bosse fallen wie die fliegen, nasche ich höchstens mal vom fest- oder fischmahl.


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und denen, die auch aus Spaß am Raid gespielt und dahinter gestanden haben, brauchte man zum Thema Flasks und Bufffood auch nichts mehr sagen.



Kein Mensch geht in ein Random Raid aus Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kocki23 (4. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kein Mensch geht in ein Random Raid aus Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Untote manchmal schon....gibt nur immer Ärger mit den GildenID`s^^

Jobod


----------



## Harloww (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> - Flask of the Frost Wyrm ( 125 Spellpower ) = ~ 80g * 2 = 160g
> - Poached Nettlefish = 30g pro Stack.



Utopische Preise. Allein für das Essen müsste ich bei und so viel ausgeben.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> 1. WoW verwendet seit Januar 2007 (!) deutsche Ausdrücke. Es gibt keinen sinnvollen Grund, an  den englischen Ausdrücken festzuhalten, insbesondere zeugt dies auch nicht für Professionalität, eher von Sturheit.


Und deine Aussage zeugt von einem großen Kleingeist. Es gibt Leute, die weigern sich auf Grund des guten Geschmacks, sich die deutsche Lokalisierung anzutun.



Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, Du suchst Dir einfach ein anderes Spiel, wo Du unbehelligt den Diktator spielen kannst. In WoW hast Du nichts verloren.


Ich spiel schon seit 'ner ganzen Weile kein WoW mehr. Und wenn du nicht so ignorant und voreingenommen wärst, hätteste das auch aus meinen Zeilen rauslesen können.

Tante Edith meint grad: Und wenn du "Grenzen setzen" mit "Diktatur" vergleichst, will ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken, wenn du mal arbeiten gehen mußt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (4. Februar 2009)

Ich benutze Flasks nur in Gilden 25er (ok ich geh auch nur mit Gilde 25er) aber in 10er random grps fress ich nur bufffood ,weil ich der Meinung bin das es sich nicht wirklich lohnt.
Wenn man davon ausgehen kann das alle die Inni gut kennen und das Equiq gut ist brauch man für 10er Randoms keine Flasks,Pots oder Bufffood.


----------



## Dedak (4. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> 2. Was willst Du den Spielern denn noch alles vorschreiben? Wann sie zur Toilette gehen sollen? Wie sie die Maus zu halten haben?


Klar wenn du ordentlich raiden willst gibt es nichts nervenderes als wenn leute zwischen drin afk gehen sei es für essen oder auf toilette gehen. Dafür gibt es spizielle pausen.



Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Wenn Du willst, dass alle Dein Futter dabei haben, dann solltest du es spendieren und die Leute in Ruhe lassen.



Wenn du professional raiden willst und das erfolgreich dann ist buffen pflicht, jeder soll sich sein zeug selber besorgen es ist in ordnung wenn mal jemand aushilft wenn jemand keine zeit hatte zu farmen aber das ist eher selten der fall.


----------



## VILOGITY (4. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, Du suchst Dir einfach ein anderes Spiel, wo Du unbehelligt den Diktator spielen kannst. In WoW hast Du nichts verloren.
> 
> Für die Horde!



Und du solltest alleine spielen und dir bissl Hirn kaufen.

Jemand mach nen Raid auf und stellt die Regeln, also entweder man hält sich dran oder geht nicht mit, ganz einfach.
Es muss niemand mitgehen, man kann ja auch mit anderen RDM gehen, denen es egal ist, ob es Leute gibt die eben Flask + Food 
nutzen.

Also ich kenne es auch nicth anders, niemand erwartet das sich die Leute bis unter die Decke nur vom feinsten und teuersten zubuffen,
aber wer nicht mal eine Elixier einwirft geschweige denn bissl Food, warum sollte ich so jemand durch ne INI schleifen ?

Die Abgreifer brauch keiner und KB's die glauben sie wüssten eh alles, hat man genauso gerne im Raid wie ne Geschlechtskrankheit.

Keine Frage, ich nehme auch 1-2 Leute beim 25er mit die nicht so gut EQ sind, wenn der Rest den DMG auffängt, aber wenigstens sollten
sie dann bills Food oder wennigsten 1-2 Elixiere die ne Stunde halten dabei haben.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Random Raids , und nicht um GIldeninterne.
> 
> 2 Flasks deshalb weil 2x 2h = 4h
> 
> Klingt logisch oder ?




geht man random kann man nicht verlangen das flask pflicht ist


----------



## Hishabye (4. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kein Mensch geht in ein Random Raid aus Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch ich...ich gehe NUR RNDs, auch Raids und das schob über ein Jahr

Hin und wieder hat man die Leute dabei bei denen man nur den Kopf schütteln kann, 
aber wenn man denen man paar Takte sagt, dann ist es auch wieder gut

Ist halt wie in "Guten Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten" ^^

Und ich weiss nicht, wie es für mich wäre immer mit einer festen Gruppe loszuziehen...
Immer die gleichen Leute um mich, immer und immer wieder die gleichen Situationen, 
immer die gleichen Zauber verwenden, immer die gleichen Bewegungen?
Ne, das wäre mir zu *gäääähn* ;D

Aber Zurück zum Topic:

Entweder man stellt von Anfang an Anforderungen an (auch im RND-Raid), also schon
bei der Einladung in den Schlachzug oder man lässt es sein
Gibt ja genug Raid-Gruppen, die diese Bufffood-Geschichte nicht so sehr interessiert
Aber nachhinein rumzuheulen...bringt auch nicht besonders viel...schon gar nicht hier im Forum
Von einem Thread wirste die leute auch net ändern können

Ich als Heilerin, habe ziemlich selten Bufffood benutzt, aber mich hat noch NIE einer angemeckert
oder aufgefordert desgleichiges zu tun oO


----------



## Tyraila (4. Februar 2009)

manche leute haben einfach keine lust für 200g futter zu holen da sie für was anderes sparen ...
ich würde dir virtuell sowas von nen vogel zeigen .. 200g ... tzz wenn du zu viel hast her damit ...


----------



## kocki23 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß ich bin Idealist, aber für mich hat das eben auch mit Respekt vor den Mitraidern zu tun. Ich erwarte schließlich auch das sie zumindest Bemühungen zeigen und dazu gehört eben auch bufffood und fläschchen. Wobei ich bei dem jetzigen Kontent die Hemmungen noch einigermaßen nachvollziehen kann.....aber ich sags mal so sowas hätts in SWP net gegeben und wirds in Ulduar hoffentlich auch net.  

So long und guten morgen 

Jobod


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Februar 2009)

Hm also ich kenne es nicht anders, als sich mit Flask auszurüsten! Gehört für mich zur Vorbereitung! Des Weiteren gilt was der Raidleiter sagt wird gemacht! Wenn es einem nicht passt, dann sucht man sich nen neuen Raid oder bespricht es später mit dem Raidleiter! Wenn bei 25 Leute jeder seinen Kopf durchsetzen will, dann endet das in einem heillosen durcheinander! Deshalb kann auch nicht jeder immer einfach AFK gehen!

Für ne Raidvorbereitung gehört für mich immer, dass alle Sachen verzaubert und gesockelt sind! Das man Bufffood, Flasks, Manatränke und genügend Relikte dabei hat und natürlich, dass man repariert ist! Des Weiteren schadet es auch nicht, wenn man sich vorher die Taktiken etc. von den Bossen in einem Guide durchliest, damit man wenigstens etwas Ahnung hat was einen erwartet!


----------



## kocki23 (4. Februar 2009)

wozu braucht man denn heutzutage noch gold?? und 150g hat man doch schon durch 25 min über diese komische bc insel hüpfen drin, man muss sich nur überwinden^^


Jobod

@Kaldreth   wärst du nicht ein böser allianzler würde ich bei der Einstellung liebend gern mit dir raiden


----------



## Bonsai112 (4. Februar 2009)

wieso soll man das nicht verlangen können?
viele randoms haben meist eh schlechtes equip, warscheinlich weil se keine vernünftige gilde haben oder twink ausstatten wollen, also fehlt oft noch das equip.
Da kann ich doch wohl erwarten, dass man sich da voll pimpt und max dps fährt! Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, jemanden der beim Bossfight (BigBrother ftw XD) nicht gepimpt ist auch nicht beim loot mitwürfeln zu lassen, irgendwann muss mans ja kapieren.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn der Raidleiter sagt: Flaskpflicht/Bufffood Pflicht wird sich daran gehalten.
Man weiß ja vorher, ob es diese PFlicht gibt, und falls sie einem nicht passt: raidleave.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (4. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, Du suchst Dir einfach ein anderes Spiel, wo Du unbehelligt den Diktator spielen kannst. In WoW hast Du nichts verloren.
> 
> Für die Horde!


1. Deine Beledigungen und Provokationen kannst du dir sparen.
2. Wenn du nichts zum Thema zu sagen hast dan sei Still, du hast bis jetzt nichts produktives (pro und contra) hinzugefügt, geschweige den in einer objektiven Form

Zum Thema:
Es ist jedem Raidlead selbst überlassen was er für seinen Raid verlangt, wenn allerdings ein Raid vor einem frischen Encounter steht, machen Bufffood und Flask den unterschied zum schnelleren Erfolg aus. Das ist Fakt.
Abgesehen davon, hat Blizzard solche temporären Verbesserungen nicht umsonst eingeführt.
Wie gesagt ich hol mir immer mein Futter und meine Tränke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer es nicht tut, wird zumindest in meinem Rnd-Raid (10er) und auch in meinem festen Gildenraid (25er) keinen Platz finden.
Achja, hinzu kommt --> es muss alles gesockelt und so hochwertig wie möglich verzaubert sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## kocki23 (4. Februar 2009)

/Ironie _on waas man muss zum looten mitkämpfen...das hat mir niemand gesagt du..du..du..Diktator..du_ /ironie off


----------



## Dranay (4. Februar 2009)

Hehe, bin ich froh, dass ich ne ordentliche Gilde habe^^

Bei uns gibts auf den Deckel, wenn einer kein Flask oder Food dabei hat.

Egal obs gut läuft oder nicht, mit Buffitems gehts nochmal so gut und wer da nich mit zieht, der hat im Raid nix zusuchen.


----------



## Krawurxus (4. Februar 2009)

Kommt alle mal wieder runter und seid nett zuenander.

Also ich mache das so:
Ich hab immer Flasks, Tränke, Elixiere und Buffood dabei. In 5er Inis benutze ich in der Regel nur Buffood, einfach weil man nicht wirklich mehr braucht, es sei denn, ich will aus irgendeinem Grund nen besonders guten Eindruck machen. Ist aber da eher eine Formalität.

In 10er und 25er Raids buffe ich mich zu Beginn einmal komplett voll, und danach wirds Flexibel:

-Wenn die Sachen von selber auslaufen buffe ich selbstverständlich wieder nach.
-Wenn die Gruppe iO ist, und es einen Wipe gibt buffe ich natürlich auch wieder voll nach.
-Wenn die Gruppe Mist ist, zu 80 % aus Bewegungslegasthenikern besteht und ich wenig Glauben in auch nur einen weiteren Bosskill habe wird grundsätzlich gar nicht mehr gebufft, es sei denn es kostet nichts (fremdes Festmahl). Gruppenbuffs sind hier aber dann die Ausnahme. Da bleibe ich nur noch aus Höflichkeit und versuche meine Ausgaben gering zu halten.

-Dabei muss man halt auch noch flexibel sein: Wenn die Gruppe Bombe ist, und Buffs einfach komplett unnötig sind weils auch ohne so gut läuft, wird auch Geld gespart.

Ich persönlich finde den aktuellen Content nicht derart hart getuned, das Bufffood etc. wirklich nötig sind, Ausnahmen sind dann so Sachen wie Sartharion 3D oder so.
Ist halt eine kostspielige Formalität, die in Notsituationen allerdings das Zünglein an der Waage sein kann.
Manche bestehen darauf, andere nicht. Macht euch das Leben nicht unnötig kompliziert, habt alles dabei, und spätestens wenn ihr dazu aufgefordert werdet, benutzt es kommentarlos und werft zuhause euren Wutball oder Hamster.


----------



## Kalle21 (4. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese ... 4 Jahre WoW und immernoch die gleichen "Diskussionen" wie zu Anfang: "Die Raidleitung schreibt das vor" "Mir doch egal, was die Raidleitung sagt".
> 
> Und dann gibts immernoch den Dummen, der die ganze Mannschaft versorgt, die zu faul ist sich um ihr eigenes Bufffood zu kümmern. Der steht wahrscheinlich 'n Tag vorm Raid völlig abgenervt an seinem vor Fleisch und Fisch überquellendem Briefkasten und kocht dort erstmal 2 Stunden halb AFK.
> 
> ...



wie du doch recht hast..
Ich mache 2 stunden vor dem Raid für mind 5 Leute Bufffood und das umsonst , NUR das sie die kosten dafür bezahlen und sich darum kümmern es zu bekommen^^
Natürlich sind in Random Raids Flasks pflicht genauso wie gutes equipt und Movement^^
Ich als ehemaliger raidleiter von einem Random raid (Bevor ich in eine Gilde kam) habe selbst so gewaltet um den raid zu Strukturieren und die Leute unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.
Denn ohne Kontrolle kein Erfolg so siehts aus


----------



## Omega1024 (4. Februar 2009)

1. Funktionierende Raidkommunikation 4tw! Was die Raidleitung sagt ist zu befolgen, wenn das einem nicht passt wird es im Raidforum ausdiskutiert. Wenn es keine zufriedenstellende Einigung gibt, wechsel den Raid.

2. Skill 4tw! Komischer Raid, der für Naxx Flasks BRAUCHT. Wenn man mit nem frischen 80er Haufen geht, so wie jeder Naxx Raid wohl mal angefangen hat braucht man halt mal zwei Abende (4-6h mit einigen wipes), aber nicht unbedingt Flasks... vielleicht wenn Thaddius nicht klappt... Ein Raid der Naxx ein paar mal durch hat braucht keine Flasks und maximal 3h für Naxx.

3. Funktionierende Raidwirtschaft 4tw! Schleifer stellen Gems zur verfügung, Alchis Tränke und Flasks, Ingis Munition, Schrottbots und Äonenzeug usw. Jeder steuert halt das bei was er am leichtesten besorgen kann und nimmt sich dafür etwas von einem anderen Beruf.

4. Funktionierendes Sozialverhalten im Raid 4tw! Die stärkeren Spieler unterstützen die Schwächeren mit Flasks oder anderem Material. Das ist gut fürs Raidklima und das Verhältnis der Leute untereinander. Für den klassischen Casualgamer sind 200G schon viel Holz, besonders wenn man Berufe hat, die wenig einbringen.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Februar 2009)

Flask sind normal o.O das gabs schon immmer, nur weil du jetzt mit raiden anfängst und glaubst extrawürste zu bekommen?
Als buffood is bei uns fisch, das gibt gut ap und zm, manchmal schmeiss  ich als Jäger aber auch 20agi essen rein. Und Flask sind bei uns auch Pflicht, aber wer sich keine leisten kann (was sehr wohl manchmal der fall ist) bekommt etwas DKP abzug, allerdings nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Skîpper (4. Februar 2009)

Moin moin...

Also ich persönlich halte nichts von den ganzen fläschchen mist.
Seit dem ich spiele und raide habe ich noch nicht einmal nen trank eingeschmissen. Max. mal nen heiltrank oder iwas was ich irgendwo umsonst oder durch ne questbelohnung bekommen habe. Ich sehs auch nich ein, ein heiden gold dafür auszugeben.
Beim Buffood is das was anderes. Da sollte jeder was dabei haben. Und wenn man sich das Zeug nicht kaufen will dann skillt man eben Koch Kunst hoch. Das is ne Sache von höchstens 2 Tagen. Dann jeden Tag die Koch dayly in dalaran und man bekommt die guten rezepten. 
Und bei dem billigen Mist der da in Naxx rum steht, lass ich mir von niemanden sagen dass ich gefälligst tränke schlucken soll.

Schönen Vormittag all


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr dazu ? Benutzt ihr Flasks in 25er Raids wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt ?



Bei uns haben die so doofes Addon welches ihnen sagt wer Bufffood hat und wer nicht ^^
Am Anfang des Raids werf ich alles brav ein .. Danach vergess ich es einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die reagieren da nicht so schlimm drauf (wär ja auch schlimm), die erinnern mich immer ganz lieb dran ... xD

Mein Twink (Lvl 74) ist Alchi ... Also hab ich kein Problem damit : P


----------



## Celladoor (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die Disskusion sehr interessant.

Man muss es mal so sehen, allemöglichen machen die ganzen Daily-Quests um sich Schulterverzauberungen zu kaufen,
doch auf weitere Sinnvolle und teilweise sehr verbessernde Werte in Form von Food, Flask oder Elixieren wird einfach verzichtet.
Bei uns ist es so, dass vor jedem Try (haben nicht alles auf Farm) getestet wird. Weil jeder mal vergessen kann mach einem Wipe o.ä
neues einzuschmeißen. Doch wenn einer garkeine Anstalten macht etwas zu nehmen, dann gibt es auch Minus dkp und das nicht zu knapp.
Auch mal für mehrere Trys. Wenn wir Rnds dabei haben oder einer ersatzweise dabei ist, der hat einen kleinen bonus und wird auch meinst
von den anderen Unterstützt.

Bei Rnd-Grp würde ich trotzdem alles einwerfen, auch wenn schon alle Bosse nur noch als Trash wirken. Ich meine wir wollen ALLE unser bestes
aus dem Char holen und das geht am einfachsten mit dem Zeugs


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß auch nicht was man da diskutieren muss..
Wenn sich jemand weigert,wird er schlicht und einfach aus dem Raid gekickt.


----------



## Silmarilli (4. Februar 2009)

öhm ... ich steh eigentlich gemischt dem Thema gegenüber da ich rnd-gruppen für den 25er nicht brauche und fürn 10er braucht man keine fläschchen, da wunder ich mich höchstens darüber das man naxx nicht schon mit 78 oder so gehen kann.

Da ich grundsätzlich ein Spieler bin der in einem Online-massendingens-Spiel in ner Gruppe der ich mich freiwillig anschließe um für den gemeinsamen Erfolg zu kämpfen meinen größtmöglichen Beitrag zu leisten weil ich mir dann besser geht oder so kA werf ich eigentlich immer Fläschchen und Buff-Food ein.
Mit meinem Elixier-Alchi sind Fläschchen eigentlich noch nie ein Problem gewesen ... die Werf ich wie nen Mana-Trank ein soviel juckt mich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ich auch noch ne Köchin hab hab ich mit dem Bufffood auch noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Nur diese Festmahle bzw. Fischmale brennen mir immer in den Augen da ich als Bärchen und Jäger auf mein Lieblings-Attribut "Beweglichkeit" setze komm ich da mit der Fischplatte und dem Ferkel nich weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

öhm wenn ich als Bärchen unterwegs bin hab ich Fläschchen und Buff-Food auch in den 5er-Heroic's drinne sowie Buff-Food, als Jäger nehm ich auch mal Fisch- oder Ferkelplatte und halt statt dem fläschchen zumindest n Beweglichkeitselixier.
so n Fläschchen sind sage und schreibe 3-5 minuten Farmzeit .... omg wie kann man sowas nur erwarten. (<---- das nach dem .... war ironie)

In meinem 25er ist es so das man Fläschchen und Buff-Food dabeizuhaben hat. Solange es rund läuft und wir nicht grad unbedingt bei nem noch nie gesehenen Boss stehen wird auch nicht darauf geachtet. aber wenn man beim Thaddius steht und die hälfte der dmg-dealer is unbuffed und es kommt zu wenig dmg rüber dann kann der Raid-Leiter auch mal stinkig werden... was ich auch locker verstehen kann.

Ich schreibe es grundsätzlich niemanden vor aber wenn ich an nem Boss wipe der zB ala Flickwerk größtenteils nur durch MAX-Heal töten kann weil sonst die Tanks abkacken und dann seh ich die hälfte der Heiler unbuffed naja .... wenn ich nicht mein bestes geben möchte und dadurch die gruppe n paar stunden wiped dann soll ich das doch bitte einfach bleiben lassen und zu hause bleiben. das gilt dann selten für einzelne sondern meistens für mehrere weil wenn ein einzelner "vergisst" sich zu buffen läßt sich das leicht auffangen ... wenn die hälfte eines bestimmten Aufgaben-Gebietes (zB heiler) das nicht tut dann fällt das schnell mal auf. Vor allem bei neuen Gruppen.

lg Sily

P.S. Wie gesagt ... 25er Random geh ich nich, 10er is zu easy. Aber wenn ich bisher selbst irgendwo mal den lead hatte hab ich die Leute darauf hingewiesen das se sich nicht buffen brauchen solange alles gut läuft. Wenn's dann 1-2 Wipes gab kam von mir die Ansage das jetzt mal ordentlich gebuffed wird um etwaigen weiteren Wipes (und Repkosten) und weiteren Zeitverlust vorzubeugen. Fluks waren auf einmal alle gebuffed ... klar wer will schon bei nem Wipe sich selbst an die Nase greifen müssen und überlegen ob er sich nicht vielleicht doch hätte buffen sollen ^^


----------



## Ekim (4. Februar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> manche leute haben einfach keine lust für 200g futter zu holen da sie für was anderes sparen ...
> ich würde dir virtuell sowas von nen vogel zeigen .. 200g ... tzz wenn du zu viel hast her damit ...



Wenn ich raiden will, dann bereite ich mich darauf vor. Wer dies nicht tut, soll in der eigenen Gilde raiden und nicht die anderen Spieler belasten. Daher fliegen die Leute bei mir aus dem aus dem Raid. Für alle sollte der Grundsatz gelten: in der Gruppe im 10er/25er Raid ist Teamplay angesagt. Und wenn sich einige im Raid nicht buffen, sind sie keine Teamplayer, egal, wie leicht das alles für mich bereits ist, weil ich bereits Highendequipt bin.


----------



## HackZu (4. Februar 2009)

Bei Random-25er Raids warte ich immer, ob der Raid länger als zehn Minuten existiert, weil ich sonst son Fläschchen von 2h verschwendet habe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bufffood stellen unsere Gildenköche her bzw befindet sich immer in der Gildenbank, dafür packen halt auch alle ihr Fleisch usw darein, damit es gekocht werden kann.


----------



## Black Cat (4. Februar 2009)

da stellt sich bei mir nur eine frage, wenn ihr nur mit dem ganzen zeug raiden könnt frag ich mich ja ob ihr überhaupt fähig zum raiden seid, als ich in TBC aus tankmangel von heal auf tank (druid) umskillte war ich danach nicht wirklich auf sowas angewiesen und habs auch nich benutzt und es ging auch so wunderbar als mt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze buff zusatz zeug sollte nur als bonus angesehen werden und nich als vorraussetzung damit man überhaupt raiden kann!


----------



## Schatten51 (4. Februar 2009)

Hm ich sehe das nicht so eng. In der Gilde haben wir Naxx in ca. 3 Stunden durch (ohne Bufffood/Flasks etc.). In Random Raids dauert es dann halt mal 4-5 Stunden ohne Extras. Ist das schlimm? Nein, ich weiss ja vorher worauf ich mich einlasse. Wenn mir ein Raidleiter sagt, er nimmt mich nur mit wenn ich Bufffood/Flasks habe, danke ich ihm und suche mir nen anderen gemütlichen Raid mit dem ich es ebenso gut schaffe. Vielleicht nicht so schnell, aber immerhin habe ich 200g gespart, die ich woanders sinnvoller ausgeben kann.

Ich wills mal so sagen: Der Content ist so einfach, dass man in WotLK meiner Meinung nach kein/e Bufffood/Flask benötigt. Es ist nicht abzustreiten, dass es dadurch etwas schneller geht, aber wenn die Gruppe nichts taugt, helfen auch die 2k HP extra nichts auf Dauer :-)

Wenn jemand meint er brauche Bufffood, hindere ich diese Person nicht daran. Wenn einer es zur Pflicht macht, suche ich mir halt einen anderen Raid. Oder gehe eben mit der Gilde, mit der wir ohne Extras auch so durchkommen. Ab Ulduar könnte sich das ändern, aber derzeit sind meiner Meinung nach Bufffood/Flasks unnötig. Jedem das sein!


----------



## Heidenherz (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr dazu ? Benutzt ihr Flasks in 25er Raids wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt ?



Wenn das in deiner Signatur dein Main ist würde ich auch sagen DU hast Flaskpflicht im Raid...


----------



## Yinnai (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr dazu ? Benutzt ihr Flasks in 25er Raids wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt ?



Also ich weiss nicht ob unsere Raidleitung das Vorschreibt. Aber für mich ist das selbstverständlich. Okay Anfangs hab ich mein Buffood sowieso selbst gefarmt, wodurch dafür schonmal die Kosten entfallen sind. Und für 25g bekommt man ein Flask von der Gildenbank und die MT's bekommen sie auch umsonst.

Seitdem ich dann Kochen auf 450 hab stell ich auch immer en Fischmahl. Daran kann sich jeder bedienen wer möchte. Hatte die ständigen Ausreden satt wieso man kann Buffood dabei hat, was nur noch von den nervenden Nachfragen ob man noch ein bisschen Food über hat getoppt wird.


----------



## Rongor (4. Februar 2009)

Für mich sind potten und buffen in raids selbstverständlich!
Auch für meine Gildenmember!

Wer kein Gold seit Wotlk besitzt, macht was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe den Anspruch mein Bestes in einem Raid zu geben, ob random oder nicht.
Ich bin auch so ein Depp, der ein Fischmahl aufstellt. Ich mach es gern!!! (soll ja Leute geben die keine Zeit zum Farmen haben, da sie 24/7 Instanzen rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zum Thema Flasks: Ich bin kein Alchi und habe trotzdem 50 Flasks in Reserve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist so simpel sich selbst zu pimpen......... wenn man WILL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. Februar 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> WoW war mal wie ein Fussball Team.. es ging ums Teamgewinnen..
> 
> Mittlerweile ist WoW wie Formel 1.. jeder fährt nur noch für seinen Sieg..



Sehr gut umschrieben und leider 100% wahr.

Des weiteren hatte ich grade 2 Naxx-Runs mit 25 und bin ohne auch nur ein Item raus. Obwohl ich es
wirklich hätte brauchen können. Andere aber haben mehr Würfelglück und keine Hemmungen auch
auf mehr als ein Item zu würfeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arinae (4. Februar 2009)

Schatten51 schrieb:


> Hm ich sehe das nicht so eng. In der Gilde haben wir Naxx in ca. 3 Stunden durch (ohne Bufffood/Flasks etc.). In Random Raids dauert es dann halt mal 4-5 Stunden ohne Extras. Ist das schlimm? Nein, ich weiss ja vorher worauf ich mich einlasse.



Ich würde sagen du weisst nicht nur auf was du dich einläßt, sondern auch mit wem du gehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Gear/Enchants/etc. (Jaaaa, ich liebe die verDenglischung der eutschen Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) passen kann man ohne Flasks durchrennen - passen Gear/Enchants/etc. nicht, kann und sollte man dies durch Flask/Buff-Food optimieren.


----------



## Maugaran (4. Februar 2009)

bei uns in der Gilde ist das ganz einfach geregelt. Wer nicht durchgebufft ist bekommt - dkp und fliegt raus. wenn es öfer passier gehts aus der gilde...

und ich finds völlig i.O.


----------



## Marathma (4. Februar 2009)

Kochen skillen wäre schon ein Anfang um Gold zu sparen
(ist ja ein Nebenberuf den JEDER lernen kann).
Nicht nur um zu sparen, sondern auch zum Gold verdienen ^^ .
Aber so far.

B2T:
Selbst in RandomRaids gehört das Buffen dazu.
Spieletechnisch gesehen macht es keinen Unterschied ob man Gildeninterm oder Rdm geht.
Naxx ist nicht in der einen Variante einfacher und in der anderen schwerer.


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe da auch kein Problem.Wer wiederholte Male ohne Flasks und Buffood auftaucht wird halt nicht mehr mit genommen.
Seht es mal so:

Es geht nicht darum ob die Raids auch ohne Flasks laufen,sondern darum das unfair den Spielern gegenüber ist,die voll gebufft zu den Raids erscheinen und dafür ihr Gold/Zeit ausgeben.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Februar 2009)

reden wir von den aktuellen raids oder bc zeit? weil, wie gesagt, nenn mir mal einen boss in wotlk, wo man bufffood und dergleichen wirklich braucht - es ist zwar ne erleichterung und man spart zeit - ok. mit meinem heildudu hab ich auch anfangs willenskraftfutter, rolle und manaregtrank eingeworfen, aus respekt vor den kämpfen und angst, dass einem das mana ausgeht. jetzt mach ich das höchstens mal wenn ich zeigen will, was so ein dudu alles an heilung raushauen kann, obwohl es gar nicht nötig wäre, da noch andere mitheilen. mit meinem hexer ist das etwas anders - da gehts ja auch ein wenig um recount und dps, und dann bin ich auch mal etwas verschwenderich, was food & co. angeht. prinzipiell sollte es so sein, wenn der rl bufffood voraussetzt, sollte sich jeder dran halten, auch wenn er es persönlich für überflüssig empfindet.


----------



## Bloodpak (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde, egal was für ein Raid, man vernünftig ausgestattet ist. Und natürlich gehören Flask und Buffood dazu.
Allerdings ist es auch richtig, dass man nicht von Anfang an alles einwerfen muß. Teamplayer sollten aber schon wissen, wenn ein Endboss in Berserkerhaltung übergeht und zum Wohle des Raids sein Trinkets/Flask einwirft.
Wieoft haben wir alle schon einmal erlebt, dass der Endboss nur noch 1-3% hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
@TE Wenn ich ein Stack Buffood dabei habe wird ja nicht alles verbraucht. Da kannst du ein bischen runtergehen mit deinen 20 G.

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Alchi´s = 1 Trank = 4 Std. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (4. Februar 2009)

Iodun schrieb:


> Also es ist schon mal ziemlich lollig wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt. Wir haben immer einen dabei der ein großes Festmahl in den Raum schmeißt. das reicht irgendwie auch. Und wir lassen ihm immer bisschen Fleisch im Briefkasten. Auf die Art und Weise sind die Kosten ziemlich bei 0.



Also wenn Food dann bitte richtig und nicht das Festmahl es gibt wirklich bessere Sachen. Ich finde bei Raid/Gildengruppe ist das okay das man Flask und Foodpflicht hat. bei uns ist es im 25er kein Thema und war nie Diskussionspunkt jeder hat immer alles dabei.

Allerdings in Randomruns da nehm ich auch nur Food, nachdem ich Random hin und wieder 10ner gehe. Das reicht vollkommen und wenn die Grp gut aufgestellt ist und keine Gimps unter 2k Bossdps dabei sind ist auch nicht mehr nötig. Muss man halt vorher anschauen die Leute, und auch Leute die man kennt mitnehmen soweit möglich.

Also meine Meinung In Raid und Stammgrp wo man auch Archivments oder mal Satharion mit Adds usw macht ist das absolute Pflicht. Für Random reicht Bufffood normal locker aus wenn man sich die Gruppe vorher anschaut und bissi Ahnung hat.


----------



## Bodog (4. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,



Deicide666 schrieb:


> Wenn das in deiner Signatur dein Main ist würde ich auch sagen DU hast Flaskpflicht im Raid...



Kann ich nur zustimmen....

Bei Random Gruppen sind ja meistens die Leute, die Raid mässig nichts zusammen bekommen oder denen die Zeit, in der Gilde nicht recht ist.
Trotzdem erwartet man von den Leuten etwas potenzial. Wenn man schon raidet dann richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also alle Buff-Food und Flasks einschmeißen und go.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Ocian (4. Februar 2009)

Flask bzw. Tränke und Buffoof waren doch schon zu Zeiten von MC Pflicht, zumindest bei uns oO.

Ich kenne es gar nicht anders und sogar in Randomraids, wenn ich mal lust auf Selbstbestrafung habe, haue ich mir Flask und Buffood rein.
Aber jeder stellt sich selbst da. Wer also kein Buffood hat und keine Tränke oder Flask benutzen möchte, der möchte auch nicht 100% geben.
Je nach Raidansicht sollte man sich zumindest anpassen oder wirklich immer 100% geben.

Vielleicht leigt es an meiner Einstellung das ich in verschiedenen Stammraids daher gern gesehen bin?


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (4. Februar 2009)

1. bin ich ebenfalls der meinung, dass es unfair denen gegenüber is, die sich ausreichend vorbereiten.

2. wenn der raidleiter sagt, dass bufffood und flasks pflicht sind, dann sind bufffood und flasks pflicht. sei es gildenintern oder random, leiter bedeutet er leitet und wem das nicht passt, der muss sich halt ne andre gruppe suchen. bei uns inner gilde gibts lootsperre wenn jemand nicht gebufft ist.


----------



## Hautbaer (4. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Aber jeder stellt sich selbst da. Wer also kein Buffood hat und keine Tränke oder Flask benutzen möchte, der möchte auch nicht 100% geben.
> Je nach Raidansicht sollte man sich zumindest anpassen oder wirklich immer 100% geben.



Dem ist nichts weiter hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (4. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch kein Problem.Wer wiederholte Male ohne Flasks und Buffood auftaucht wird halt nicht mehr mit genommen.
> Seht es mal so:
> 
> Es geht nicht darum ob die Raids auch ohne Flasks laufen,sondern darum das unfair den Spielern gegenüber ist,die voll gebufft zu den Raids erscheinen und dafür ihr Gold/Zeit ausgeben.



/sign

@ TE: Ihr habt ja Preise für Fläschchen auf eurem Server, oh hauerha, da hab ich bei uns nen Stack für gekriegt (ne, natürlich nicht, 
sind aber wesentlich günstiger bei uns, ein Glück)


----------



## Tramadol (4. Februar 2009)

Wird total überbewertet, inzwischen sind die encounter eben nich mehr die monster Teire für die man perfekt vorberietet sein muss, wenn der ganze raid ohne da steht sind das vl insgesamt 2k raid dps weinger wenns hoch kommt höchstwahrscheinlich sogar noch weniger und die 400 leben die man durchs bufffood mehr hat retten einem auch eher selten vor dem Tod.
Also wo soll das bitte dringend sein? vl wenn der raid bei wenigen % wipet und wirklich nich gebuffed is könnts was bringen aber bei normalen gruppen unter normalen umständen isses zu vernchlässigten und wird total überbwertet


----------



## Ocian (4. Februar 2009)

Tramadol schrieb:


> 2k raid dps weinger



Hm, also 40 Str +120AP sind zusätzlich zu den Raidbuffs sehr viel.

Und wenn 400 Leben ja nicht ausschlaggebend ist, so kann man ja auch einfach auf SST, MDW und SDK verzichten. Ist dann auch nicht ausschlaggebend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Februar 2009)

Absolute Pflicht!

Das schlimme ist, das meist diejenigen es sind die sich nichts einschmeissen, die auch vom Equip/Skill nicht gerade die grössten sind.
Die guten Spieler, die durch Skill & Equip ohnehin schon eine überdurchschnittliche Raidleistung bringen, sind meistens die, die sich noch alles reinschmeissen um Ihr Spiel zu optimieren.
Und diese Leute ziehen dann wieder die schwarzen Schafe durch und rüsten diese mit aus. 
Bekomme da echt nen Hals!

Und es ist ja net so das Buffood & Flaks nur nen Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein ist! Ich als Caster bekmme durch Flask+Buffod + 171 ZM & + 40 Ausd.

Das ist echt schon ordentlich mehr an dmg was da am Ende bei rum kommt.

Glücklicherweise geh ich nur noch mit Gilde und habe das Problem nicht mehr!


----------



## Tramadol (4. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hm, also 40 Str +120AP sind zusätzlich zu den Raidbuffs sehr viel.
> 
> Und wenn 400 Leben ja nicht ausschlaggebend ist, so kann man ja auch einfach auf SST, MDW und SDK verzichten. Ist dann auch nicht ausschlaggebend
> 
> ...



Das gute alte "wenn dann" spiel.... is ja schon logisch das man alle normalen buffs drauf hat die man auch dabei hat, nehmen wir mal an im 10er haste keinen Pala in der grp dann gibts auch kein sdk und es klappt trotzdem ^^

Hm flask 120 + 40 buffood (spelldmg) davon kommen effektiv vl 150 oder weniger an weil die zaubermacht nich mit allen spells voll skaliert... zur einfachheit rechnen wir alle dd's wie caster mal ausgegangen auf 17 DD's wärn das dann 2.55k Raidps den man mehr halt. also im endeffekt ein DD mehr ^^ Klar merkt man sowas trotzdem noch, aber ich will ja nur sagen das es gnadenlos überbewertet wird


----------



## Desty (4. Februar 2009)

Betrachten wir nur mal Zaubermacht, so gibt es folgende beste Verzauberungen:

28 auf Handschuhe
30 auf Armschiene
63 auf Waffe
50 auf Hose
24 auf Schulter
--------------
195 in Summe

Das sind um die 15% mehr Zaubermacht, als man ohne die Verzauberungen hätte.

Und jetzt die Buffs, die man sich verpassen kann:

125 durch Fläschchen des Frostwyrms
46 durch Bufffood
--------------
171 in Summe

Das sind nur 24 Zaubermacht weniger als durch die Verzauberungen! Und somit nochmal locker 10% mehr Zaubermacht, als man ohne hätte!

Da diese Zahlen für sich selbst sprechen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass alle Leute, die sich maximal verzaubern um das letzte bisschen DPS aus ihrem Char rauszuholen, sich ebenfalls im Raid maximal buffen.
Im Umkehrschluss sind Leute, die das Buffen für nicht nötig halten, oft auch nicht gut verzaubert, denn die Splitter kosten ja auch Gold.
Die wenigen Leute, die zwar maximal verzaubert sind, sich aber nicht buffen, haben sich vermutlich das Verhältnis der Zahlen noch nicht vor Augen geführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Für mich persönlich ist das Buffen selbstverständlich, auch wenn es nicht von der Raidleitung vorgeschrieben wird.
(Aus dem Grund habe ich mir auch einen Kräuter-Farmtwink gemacht, 1 Stunde Farmen = 10 Flasks auf Vorrat)


----------



## Thrainan (4. Februar 2009)

Man muss halt unterscheiden. Ist ein raid mehrfach gecleard und an einem abend locker aus dem handgelenk spielbar, kann man sich das reinwerfen sparen. Den ganz erlich, wenn ich 200g spare muss ich weniger farmen, ergo bleibt mehr Zeit für die lustigen Seiten des Spiels.
Aber, wen man noch nicht alles locker legt und es hier und da zu wipes kommen kann, wenn man es aus verschiedenen Gründen auch nur eilig hat, muss jeder was einwerfen. 
Im zweifelsfall hat man halt zu tun, was die raidleitung sagt. Wem das nicht passt, der muss sich halt nen anderen raid suchen. Ist ja nicht so, das solche Themen nicht vorher geklärt würden.


----------



## Black Cat (4. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch kein Problem.Wer wiederholte Male ohne Flasks und Buffood auftaucht wird halt nicht mehr mit genommen.
> Seht es mal so:
> 
> Es geht nicht darum ob die Raids auch ohne Flasks laufen,sondern darum das unfair den Spielern gegenüber ist,die voll gebufft zu den Raids erscheinen und dafür ihr Gold/Zeit ausgeben.


bitte was ist daran unfair wenn jemand im gleichen raid kein buff zeugs benutzt? es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob der sein gold für sowas "unnützes" rausschmeißt oder es sinnvoller anlegt und das mit dem zeitgewinn ist vollster schwachsinn denn die benötigte zeit für ne raid instanz entsteht dadurch wie gut der raid teamplay beherscht


Ascanius schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, das meist diejenigen es sind die sich nichts einschmeissen, die auch vom Equip/Skill nicht gerade die grössten sind.
> Die guten Spieler, die durch Skill & Equip ohnehin schon eine überdurchschnittliche Raidleistung bringen, sind meistens die, die sich noch alles reinschmeissen um Ihr Spiel zu optimieren.
> Und diese Leute ziehen dann wieder die schwarzen Schafe durch und rüsten diese mit aus.
> Bekomme da echt nen Hals!


Ich geh mal mit 100%iger sicherheit davon aus das du diese aussage nicht untermauern kannst, an deine stelle würd ich mit sochen beschuldigungen vorsichtig sein. Wie gut ein player mit seinem char umgehen kann sieht man ja wohl absolut NICHT daran ob die jenige person in raids bufffood und ähnliches benutzt ober nicht!!!


----------



## Santa_Chief (4. Februar 2009)

du kannst deutsch schreiben oder?
Fläschchen <--
so 2tens ja ich benutze den Kram wenn ich Naxx gehe


----------



## Torglosch (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn es locker läuft dann können die Leute von mir aus auch im Poser Equip Raiden, aber wenns probleme gibt dann soll sich gefälligst jeder an die eigene Nase fassen und schauen ob nicht noch ein paar Verzauberungen fehlen oder etwas bufffod reinpassen würde. Und wenn es wirklich happig ist und man sich seine Beute hart erkämpft dann hat eben jeder auch seinen Teil dazu beizutragen und sich maximal zu buffen, und da man gerade in solchen situationen öfter mal nen whipe hat sind fläschchen die beste und meist auch billigste variante.

Leute die sich weigern weil es ihnen zu teuer ist, die sollen mal die Repkosten des Raids zahlen der wegen ihnen verreckt da sie zu wenig DMG/Heal/Sonstwas haben. Und wer sich weigert schon mal prinzipiell weil es ihm vorgeschrieben wird der wechselt entweder in einen "ist doch alles egal" Öko-Raid der bis Anubrekan 2x raus zum reppen muss oder überlegt sich mal das bei den Bossen ja auch keiner macht was er will und auf den rest der gruppe pfeift.

P.S. Ich hab auf allen Raids Fläschchen intus, das bissel Gold kommt beim questen, daylies machen oder wenn die Ini einfach gut läuft auch wieder rein.


----------



## Skîpper (4. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> bitte was ist daran unfair wenn jemand im gleichen raid kein buff zeugs benutzt? es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob der sein gold für sowas "unnützes" rausschmeißt oder es sinnvoller anlegt und das mit dem zeitgewinn ist vollster schwachsinn denn die benötigte zeit für ne raid instanz entsteht dadurch wie gut der raid teamplay beherscht
> Ich geh mal mit 100%iger sicherheit davon aus das du diese aussage nicht untermauern kannst, an deine stelle würd ich mit sochen beschuldigungen vorsichtig sein. Wie gut ein player mit seinem char umgehen kann sieht man ja wohl absolut NICHT daran ob die jenige person in raids bufffood und ähnliches benutzt ober nicht!!!



/sign

Es hat wohl absolut nichts mit unfair zu tun wenn einer, zwei oder haste nich gesehn kein doping einschmeißen.
Jeder gibt sein Gold eben für was anderes aus. 
Ich war letzten Samstag 10er naxx rndm und bis auf ein festmahl buff hat keiner was eingeschmissen und hatten es trotzdem in 4 std. clear.
Dieser mist wird meiner meinung nach völlig überbewertet


----------



## DruDru (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe zu BC Zeiten mich immer Vollgepumpt weil's mir spaß gemacht hat viel Schaden/Heilung zu produzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Moment Buff ich mich nicht zu...
Das hat aber keineswegs mit "ich habe keine Lust“ zu tun.
Zu den Problemen: 
1. Farmen / Daylys machen ist nicht / kaum drin, weil Freundin die Stunden, die ich am Rechner sitze an den Fingern abzählt.
2. Jeden Freitag werde ich mir jetzt versuchen („wie ein rücksichtsloser Rüpel“) für den Gildenraid, von der Freundin freinehmen, hoffentlich versteht sie das...
3. Mein Rechner laggt so schlimm in 25ger, dass ich auf Heilung umskillen musste, HealBot betrachten, mich an einen Priest auf Folgen hängen, Kamera ganz in mich rein und auf den Boden fokussieren muss, um zumindest 10 Fps anstelle von 2-3 zu erhalten. Somit kann ich zumindest ein bisschen mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade finde ich das es manche Menschen gibt die mir schon gesagt haben „Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter“. Aber Hey? Wer wird denn der Freundin ein Spiel vorziehen? Nur weil die Freundin kein Verständnis für die Bits und Bytes empfindet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Also ich werd versuchen ein, zwei Flächen einschmeißen und Buffood einnehmen, nur hab ich nicht wirklich die Zeit (Arbeiten, Freundin und um 22 Uhr innerhalb der Woche möchte ich gern schlafen gehen).
Bufft euch voll, aber wenn es welche gibt, die es nicht tun, hinterfragt es doch erstmal und meint nicht nach Vorurteilen „Der will mir nur schädigen.“...

PS: Am 28.2 wenn meine Motorradkette noch so lange hält wird der neue Rechner bestellt:
2,67 X 4 GHZ, 4 GB DDR2, HD RAREON 4850 und vieles mehr!!! Alles außer das MB und den Prozessor hab ich schon seit November zuhause rumgammeln >.<

PPS: Hoffentlich hab ich niemanden angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Euch noch einen schönen Tag auf Buffed!


----------



## Yarom (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finds vollkommen angebracht, wenn Gilden, die vielleicht noch nicht den ganzen Raidcontent clear haben, beim Versuchen neuer Bosse oder auch für ganze Raids, Bufffood (Wunderschönes Wort mit 3 f) und Flasks als Pflicht voraussetzen. 

Wenn das eine Art "fester" Randomraid ist, wo die Raidleitung nen Plan hat, dann kann sie auch sagen, was gemacht wird und dich vollkommen zurecht kicken, wenn du die Anforderungen nicht erfüllst. 

Aber man muss trotzdem ein wenig auf die Verhältnisse achten. Von einem komplett Naxx25 ausgerüstetem Charakter erwarte ich nicht, das er pausenlos Bufffood etc einschmeißt, denn er leistet auch ohne einen ausreichenden Beitrag. 

Die Gruppen in denen ich 25 Naxx Random oder anderes gehe, setzen nicht auf Bufffood und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Cebasto (4. Februar 2009)

Wie in allen anderen Bereichen fällt auch in dieser Diskussion auf, dass es prinzipiell zwei Hauptarten von WoW-Spielern gibt:
Die einen beschäftigen sich eingehend mit der Materie, sprich sie lernen ihren Charakter zu beherrschen, informieren sich über die
Instanzen, Gegner, Endbosse und versuchen ihren persönlichen Skill unablässig zu optimieren. Verzauberungen, Elixiere und Tränke
sind selbstverständliches Feintuning, um auch den letzten Rest an Power raus zu kitzeln. (Für alle, die jetzt schon dern Kopf schütteln:
Optimum - das Bestmögliche.)

Die andere Art ist eher darauf bedacht, alle denkbaren Features des Spiels so schnell und so einfach wie eben möglich als ihren
persönlichen Erfolg zu verbuchen. Mit Mach 2 auf Level 80, Ausrüstung alles episch (egal wie schrottig manche dieser lila Teile in
Wirklichkeit sind) dann Content clearen, Titel sammeln und rumposen. Vielfach wird der Gedanke des Teamplays nur unvollständig,
oft genug gar nicht verstanden. Gruppen sind unvermeidbare Übel um Items zu  looten oder Erfolge zu bekommen. Es fehlt die Einsicht in
die Organisation einer Gruppe, insbesondere eines Raids, für den "Einzelkämpfer" nun mal uninteressant sind. 

Ohne das weiter werten zu wollen, drängt sich als Fazit quasi Folgendes auf: Spieler A ist zu Spieler B inkompatibel. Bildet also keine
Gruppen zusammen, denn ihr spielt verschiedene Spiele. So muss man niemandem erklären, wozu Buffood gut sein soll,und keiner
muss sich rechtfertigen, warum er sich damit nicht belasten will. 

Ceb


----------



## Shadowstorm (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin vor 3 Wochen unfreiwillig Raidleiter von nem neu gegründeten Raid geworden. Ich setze auch vorraus das sich jeder mit entsprechenden Bufffood stärkt aber kontrolliere es nicht solange jeder seine Leistung bringt.

Sollte jemand weniger als notwendig erbringen, würde ich dort aber auf strikte einhaltung achten. Bei Bossen die noch nicht garantiert im First Try liegen oder wo etwas mehr leben benötigt wird (Malygos zum Beispiel) stelle ich ein Fischmahl auf. Die ersten Materialien wurden von mir und einem der Tanks zusammen getragen. Doch wenn jemand unangemeldet zu spät kommt muß derjenige dann auch mal fischen damit der Raid neues bekommt.

Ab Ulduar wird Bufffood wieder wichtiger denke ich, aber bis dahin sollte man trotzdem sein bestes geben. Denn manch einer verlernt in der Zeit sonst gern das Flask bei neuen Bossen dazugehören.


----------



## Miss Mojo (4. Februar 2009)

Erst einmal würde mir nicht einfallen Random Raids zu gehen.

Ich habe zu BC Zeiten noch nicht geraidet und bin daher froh, in einer verständnissvollen und hilfsbereiten Gilde zu sein. Wir haben genug Raidtermine und auch Naxx 10er gehe ich lieber mit Gildenmitgliedern. Da weiß man auf wen man sich verlassen kann und außerdem fördert es den Teamgedanken, der gerade bei Wipes im 25er wiederrum wichtig ist.

In 10ern und 25ern nehme ich natürlich Fläschen und Bufffood und falls wirklich mal kein Fläschen zur Hand sein sollte weil man vielleicht doch spontan los gegangen ist, dann gibt es ja noch Elexiere, Rollen etc. *Kleinvieh macht auch Mist*.

Ich denke es ist nur fair gegenüber allen Mitgliedern, jeder soll sich Mühe geben und es müsste eigentlich garnicht erst groß darauf hingewiesen werden. Ebenso verweist man ja auch nicht explizit darauf, dass man nebenbei nicht fernsehen sollte, alle 2 Minuten dringend telefonieren muss oder kurz vor dem Boss erstmal die Pizza aus dem Ofen holt.

Raids erfordern Teamplay und Teamplay beinhaltet Solidarität. Da Solidarität nicht mal eben so in 5 Minuten aufgebaut wird, gehe ich nicht random sondern verlasse mich auf meine Gruppe, sprich die Leute die mich kennen. Jedem kann es zum Beispiel mal passieren, dass er nen schlechten Tag hat, das ist in einem Team weniger schlimm als wenn man die Leute nicht kennt. Ich finde das wesentlich entspannter und mir machts mehr Spaß.


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

sorry, aber wer in naxx.25 ne flask braucht der tut mir leid



klar, als DD, der einfach hart vorn dabei sein will, hau ich mir auch was rein.

Als Tank, der nicht ganz auf sich und seine Heiler vertraut oder der weiss, dass sein equip noch ein bisschen verbesserung braucht, der haut sich was rein

aber als Zwang? für was? komplett sinnentleert - der trash is so sau simpel, die encounter sind entweder hart einfach oder movementkrüppelsortierer

Wenn man nicht in komplett Blau reinrennt und sich die grp nicht eingespielt hat, dann kann ne flask n bissl helfen

aber generell... wenn man seinen Char beherrscht, dann bringt dir eine Flask... nichts... das is nur eben zur Kompensation von Defiziten 

Wartet mal ab, Ulduar wird wieder Buffkram verlangen...



aber naja... seit Sunwell gibts nixmehr, was ne flask rechtfertigt!


----------



## Maltharo (4. Februar 2009)

Wie gut das ich Alchi bin = Flask hält 4 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Buffood is auch net so teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taynted (4. Februar 2009)

Flasks sind doch sowas von unnötig seit WOTLK. Wenn wir Sartharion mit 3 Drakes machen, dann Flask ich und pfeif mir alles rein. Aber wieso sollte ich sonst Geld ausgeben für Naxx oder Maly wenns eh jeder Halbaffe schafft.


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

Cebasto, du hast nen Spielertyp vergessen:

den Realisten

ein Spieler, der Situationen, Mechanik und Char richtig einschätzen kann, und weiss, wann er wieviel Leistung abrufen muss.

Ich denke, ich bin so ein Spieler - bei neuen Sachen bin ich vorsichtig, wenn ich etwas kenne werde ich lockerer und weiss beim 2. Mal schon, was auf mich zukommt, ob ich eine Flask brauche oder ob ich mich als Heiler langweilen werde und eher RL Buffs brauche (Elixier des Erwachens (Kaffee))

Sich sinnlos Buffkram reinstopfen um dann im Overheal 5% zuzulegen bringt mir nix. Ich hab mein Gear so abgestimmt, dass ich damit zurecht komme und weder Mana noch +heal Probleme habe. Welche Flask, welches Bufffood also?

+spellpower... super idee: Meine Ziele, die ich zu versorgen habe, überleben. Wenn sie es nicht tun, dann tun sie es auch nicht, indem ein Hot mit 50 mehr tickt

+manareg... super idee: ob ich nun mit 98% mana ausm Kampf geh oder mit 100% is mir auch egal, wenn ich ehrlich bin... Kann mich nichtmal erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal ein Anregen auf mich selber gewirkt hab

was ich bräuchte: 5000 Haste und nen GCD von 0.1 sek - so ne Flask gibts leider nicht- und das is der einzige Grund, warum evtl ab und zu heal fehlt: ich kann nicht allen gleichzeitig helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so: why a flask?


----------



## Davatar (4. Februar 2009)

Flaskpflicht hatten wir schon zu Classic-Zeiten und da hats auch nen Welten-Unterschied gemacht. Nur musste man da dann wirklich stundenlang dafür farmen, sich die leisten zu können. Beim derzeiten Content in Wotlk sind Flasks aber echt nur nötig wenn man die Bosse auf unkonventionelle Weise angehen will (zB erfolgsmässig). Dafür kosten aber Flasks im Verhältnis zu früher auch nichts mehr...


----------



## Deadwool (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Sind knapp 200g für Bufffood , das jeder Dmgcaster dabei haben sollte. Warum weigern sich die Leute so strikt davor ?  Ist es zuviel verlangt mal 200g zu farmen ? Außerdem kommen in einem wipefreien Naxx 25er Run mind. 150g - 200g rum + *Items*.
> 
> Wie steht ihr dazu ? Benutzt ihr Flasks in 25er Raids wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt ?


Epics bekommen im Gegenwert von mehreren tausend Gold ist ok, aber bei 200g Ausgaben rumheulen ... 
Mann bin ich froh gehe ich nicht random Naxx. Bei uns im Raid ist es selbstverständlich dass jeder das Maximum aus seinem Char rausholt.


----------



## Heidenherz (4. Februar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> sorry, aber wer in naxx.25 ne flask braucht der tut mir leid
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dickes /sign


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Februar 2009)

pflicht ist pflicht O.o wtf raiden ohne flask gibt -dkp und gut


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

jo, davatar



damals... classic... 5 verschiedene Elixiere, Food aus Felwood :>

Mana / Healpots

Mana / Healpflanzen aus Felwood 

damals war das arbeit und auch sehr nötig

heute.... ist das Quatsch... ausser man hat 80% Ottos in der Gruppe die erstmal den tooltip von dem Skill lesen, den sie als nächstes benutzen wollen, anstatt wie in trance 4-5 tasten nacheinander zu drücken und damit halt nur 1000 statt 3000 dps machen


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Man muss halt unterscheiden. Ist ein raid mehrfach gecleard und an einem abend locker aus dem handgelenk spielbar, kann man sich das reinwerfen sparen. Den ganz erlich, wenn ich 200g spare muss ich weniger farmen, ergo bleibt mehr Zeit für die lustigen Seiten des Spiels.
> Aber, wen man noch nicht alles locker legt und es hier und da zu wipes kommen kann, wenn man es aus verschiedenen Gründen auch nur eilig hat, muss jeder was einwerfen.
> Im zweifelsfall hat man halt zu tun, was die raidleitung sagt. Wem das nicht passt, der muss sich halt nen anderen raid suchen. Ist ja nicht so, das solche Themen nicht vorher geklärt würden.


Da kann ich eigentlich nicht mehr viel ergänzen - genau meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn abzusehen ist, daß alles wunderbar laufen wird, weitgehend ohne Wipes, ohne viele Tote und in der geplanten Zeit, dann werfe ich mir mit Sicherheit keine Flask ein. Vielleicht Elixiere, damit's minimal besser läuft.
Wenn hingegen abzusehen ist, daß man einige Wipes einplanen muß und einige Begegnungen recht knapp verlaufen könnten, dann werfe ich mir halt ein Fläschchen rein.

Grundsätzlich aber ist natürlich immer das zu machen was der Raidleiter sagt. Alternativ steht es einem ja frei den Schlachtzug wieder zu verlassen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Februar 2009)

Nunja, ich raide seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr in den 25ern. Naxxramas sowieso nciht Random, da dort Teamwork angesagt ist und man diese in Randomgruppen dann doch meist vermisst.

25er:
Für Archavons Kammer hingegen finde ich es unnötig extra ein Flask und Bufffood für 1h zu verbrauchen, wenn man da höchsten 15 Minuten drin ist.

Beim Obsidiansanktum hingegen reizt man das Flask und den Food mehr aus und da werfe ich beides ein. Manchmal, wenn die Gruppe stimmt aber auch nur das Bufffood, da die Flask dann doch teuer werden können.

In Stammgruppen jedoch zählt; Alle haben die für ihre Klasse beste VZ auf den Items, beste Sockel, genügend Flasks und Bufffood dabei um auch ein paar Wipes zu verkraften.

10er:
Archavons Kammer wird ohne etwas gecleared. Wer Naxx durchhat kriegt die benötigte Leistung für den Boss auch ohne Bufffood hin. Mit Buffs würds doch blos 10 Sek. schneller gehen.

Obsidiansanktum ist so ein zwischending. Ich schau mir das Ganze mal bei nem Drachen an (Recount). Stimmen die DPS-Werte und die Schwierigkeiten beim Encounter, belass ichs ohne Buffs. Ansonsten wird eingeschmissen.

Naxx nur noch mit Stammgruppen. Bei einer werden die Buffs benötigt, da diese bei manch einem Encounter doch Schwierigkeiten haben. Bei der anderen clearen wirs ohne Bufffood und Flasks in 2.5h (komplett von A - Z).

Bei mir kommts halt auf die Stimmung und die Gruppenzusammenstellung an. Ahja, und eines ist eben auch in WotLK noch so; Wer eine Dringlichkeit entdeckt, nützt diese schamlos aus.
80 Gold für 1x Frostwyrm-Flask ist eine Frechheit!!! Ich weiss, die Mats dazu sind auch nicht billig, aber da beginnt ja schon die Scheisse.
Würde Blizzard die Goldpolitik nicht so extrem ins Lächerliche ziehen, hätten die Preise auch endlich wieder mal ein Normalmass angenommen. Warum boomen die Goldseller? Weil keine Sau 2 h rumfarmen will um sich 3 Frostwyrm-Flasks leisten zu können.
Mammuts für 19k Gold, 'Spezial'-Drachen (blauer blablabla, roter diesunddas) für 1.6k Gold die nichtmal 'spezial' sind (jeder HDZ4 Drache ist schneller geholt und hat das gleiche Layout - is nur kleiner und Bronzefarben anstatt rot). Die Mammuts und die Protodrachen haben zwar ihren Berechtigungsstatus verdient, aber bei den Beschaffungskosten?
Nunja... driftet ins 'Mimimi' oder hat die Grenze bereits überschritten. Ich wollte damit nur andeuten, dass ich, solange die Preise nicht besser werden, selber abwäge, wie und ob ich Flasks und Bufffood verwende.


----------



## Davatar (4. Februar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> jo, davatar
> 
> damals... classic... 5 verschiedene Elixiere, Food aus Felwood :>
> 
> ...


Uff die Heilpflanzen aus Felwood hab ich ja total verdrängt...DAS war wirklich abartig die zu farmen, weil an jedem Farmspot irgend ein Depp rumstand und auf den Respawn wartete und der Rest der Leute nach Karten und/oder Addons die andern Spot abritten... brrr da schauderts mich ^^ Aber wenigstens konnte man sich dann auch ne Pflanze, nen Manatrank, den GS und andere Dinge in paar Sekunden reinhauen wenns mal eng wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (4. Februar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> pflicht ist pflicht O.o wtf raiden ohne flask gibt -dkp und gut



Die guten Random-Raid DKP


----------



## Sarcz (4. Februar 2009)

> sorry, aber wer in naxx.25 ne flask braucht der tut mir leid


ich brauch das für mein ingame Ego.
Flask = mehr spelldmg = mehr dps (i.d.R.)

Aber vorschreiben? wtf......nötig ist es bei Gott nicht, ausser man möchte nen schweres Achievment machen..

Aber so btw, ohne das ganze Zeug kommt doch kein richtiges Raidfeeling auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

diese Pflicht in nem Raid is soooo unsinnig...

habe meine letzte Gilde verlassen, weil sie mir drohten, wenn wir neue Heiler haben, dann darfste nicht mehr mit...

healmeter -> ich hab die meisten HPS und am wenigsten Overheal (ok, hots zählen halt nich als overheal), heile bei Bossen wie Patch und Razuvius Singletarget fast soviel wie unser Pala mit dem Beacon und krieg eine aufs Maul, weil ich nich Potte...

bin im Raid während der Diskussion gegangen und sie haben sich nen neuen Heiler gesucht... mir total egal, Gilden sind für mich mittlerweile zu "organisierten Raids" verkommen, meine Flist beherbergt die Spieler, mit denen ich meine restliche Zeit verbringe.

Wenn ich -dkp kriege, weil ich mich gegen das Potten entscheide, dann stell ich mich der Diskussion und leave halt - is mir echt so egal, und wenn ich random geh... 

Nur weil es so viele casuals gibt, die keinen Plan vom Content und von ihrem Char haben, brauch ich mich nich runterziehen lassen und mir von irgend nem "Raidleader" vorschreiben lassen, wie ich zu spielen hab...

das muss man schon selber wissen...

mit meinem kleinen Palatank potte und buffe ich mich so gut wie IMMER selbst voll mit allem möglichen, situationsbedingten Pot/foodkram, weil ich als Tank einfach mehr Risikofaktor bin, als als Heiler oder DD - davon gibts mehrere, Tanks gibts für einen Boss meistens nur einen...

Wenn n DD fällt oder nicht sooo viel dmg macht, dann is das manchmal ärgerlich, aber meistens bedeutet es keinen wipe - wenn der tank fällt kann man zu 99% von nem Wipe ausgehen - hier nicht zu potten (ausser man hat halt echt T6 und geht Kara oder so als Vergleich) is fahrlässig


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

Sarcz schrieb:


> ich brauch das für mein ingame Ego.
> Flask = mehr spelldmg = mehr dps (i.d.R.)
> 
> Aber vorschreiben? wtf......nötig ist es bei Gott nicht, ausser man möchte nen schweres Achievment machen..



/signed


als DD (mein Kriegertwink is DD, geht nur random (nax.25, komm net zu mehr atm)) hau ich mir gern mal ne AP Flask oder nen Str Pot rein, nur um am Ende dick mit DPS protzen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorschreiben lassen würd ichs mir aber nicht


----------



## Belsina5 (4. Februar 2009)

ich benutze beides
habe eh schon genug kräuter und tränke als alchi
und weiß oft nicht hin mit so viel zeugs
außerdem habe ich es letzte woche auf den 9 platz von 25  leuten geschafft 
also fläschchen und buffzeugs lohnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (4. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da kann ich eigentlich nicht mehr viel ergänzen - genau meine Meinung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was, wir einer Meinung?  Das geht nicht, ich revidiere alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Was, wir einer Meinung?  Das geht nicht, ich revidiere alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das passiert öfter als Du denkst. Ich äußere es nur oftmals nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

LOL =) Also mal echt, was seid ihr denn für welche ;?)
Flask Pflicht??
Warum sollte jemand 200g für NAXX farmen? Damit die farmelite wieder 20 mins Zeit spart und wieder Gold farmen
kann? Also das war mal so zu 60er Zeiten als es nahezu zwingend notwendig war das sich alle bis über die Ohren zudröhnen
bevor sie in den Raid gehen, aber die aktuelle Version von Naxx ist (klar ist kein Spaziergang) locker mit anständigem Equip und
etwas Teamplay zu regeln.

Also 200g... wie affig...

Wenn ich tanke hab ich für den Fall das ich mal zuviel abkriege immer ein paar Pots dabei...
Sind aber seit Wotlk immernoch die selben2 Flasks, noch nie genutzt das Zeug da unser Maintank schon locker 
das Equip hat und meins für offtank auch easy reicht.


----------



## Drymon (4. Februar 2009)

Repariert...mit Bufffood und Tränke.

...und hat man eine vernünftige Gilde, sind die Fläschchen soweit kostenlos, wenn jeder seinen Teil dazu tut.

cheers


----------



## VILOGITY (4. Februar 2009)

DruDru schrieb:


> Ich habe zu BC Zeiten mich immer Vollgepumpt weil's mir spaß gemacht hat viel Schaden/Heilung zu produzieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich denke mal das ich ein bissl älter bin als du und erlaube mir dir einen Rat zu geben.

Deine Freundin hat kein Verständnis für dein Hobby ? 
Zählt an ihren Fingern die Stunden ab ?
Findet Computer Spiele Doof und alles was damit zusammen hängt.

Dann verrate ich dir mal ein Geheimnis…...
Sie muss es nicht lieben und es gut finden, es kann ihr egal sein.
Sie sollte aber Verständnis dafür haben das die Menschen und besondere Mann und Frau verschieden sind.

Sie findet vielleicht Kopfstand toll oder ein Loch in den Baum bohren, als Frosch verkleidet durch den Wald hüpfen das macht IHR vl. Spass.
Schön für sie, wo steht geschrieben, dass DU das auch toll finden musst ?
Wer sagt, dass DU diese Art der Entspannung, des Hobbys mit ihr teilen musst ? 

Wenn du WoW oder ein anderes Hobby und die Zeit die du damit verbringst nichts über alles stellst und ALLES andere hinten anstellst, sollte deine 
ach so tolle Freundin dafür auf jeden Falls verständniss haben, da du nicht ihr Sklave bist der aufgehört hat zu existieren.

Falls das alles nicht so ist und dir deine Freundin vorschreiben möchte wann und was du zu tun hast, dann solltest du vielleicht noch mal 
über das Wort „Beziehung“ nachdenken.

Wie gesagt, ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass Du nicht 14 von 24 Std. mit WoW verbringst und deine Kinder deswegen nichts mehr zu essen bekommen…….


----------



## Rygel (4. Februar 2009)

*bufffood* für mich habe ich immer dabei, oft auch ein paar fest-/fischmahlzeiten für alle. bei den *fläschchen* brauche ich gerade noch meine alten aus BC auf, aber irgendwann werde ich dann auch die teuren aus dem AH kaufen müssen (80G), von denen ich aber nur eins pro 3,5h raid-benutze. *tränke* schmeiße ich nur bei bekannten bossen/instanzen. für neue bosse an denen man gern 8 - 17 x wiped ist mir der spaß zu teurer.


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Was für ein grandioser Schwachsinn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Manche englische Ausdrücke haben sich "eingebürgert" oder (!!) klingen besser (!!) oder gehen einfacher von der Hand. 

2. In einem richtigen Raid ist das afk gehen beschränkt. Wer zu oft geht fliegt. Während den TrashMobs können die Leute gerne mal aufs Klo oder so aber oft gehen manche Leute noch vorm Boss oder während dem Boss wenn die andern 24 gerne weitermachen würden.

Solange der Content noch nicht bewältigt wurde oder es von der Leitung gefordert ist hat jeder Flasc / Buffood einzunehmen. Jeder hat auch selber dafür zu sorgen oder man fliegt. So einfach ist das Leben in einer Raidgrp.

Du bist eher derjenige der mal froh sein sollte^^

----------------------------

BTT: Ich sehs so wie oben beschrieben;

Falls Content noch nicht bewältigt (auch Achevements wie Patchwort in 3mins oder Sarth +3 zählen als Content) hat dafür jeder Buffood sowie Flasc / Elixiere einzunehmen.
Falls der Content schon durch ist und die Leitung das trotzdem fordert ist das einzuhalten.
Jemand der sich nicht daran hält wird ermahnt oder fliegt.
Wenn man komplett RND iwas geht gilt das gleiche:

Schreibt es die Leitung vor (was selten vorkommt und höchstens mal Buffood ist) sollte es eingehalten werden. Falls nicht dann nicht.

peace and out  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (4. Februar 2009)

Oh man, bei eurem Hin und her Gerechne mit Zaubermacht, Gold, DSP usw. wird einem ja ganz schwindelig...

Aber mal im ernst:
Jeder soll für sich entscheiden, ob er sich Fläschchen oder Buff-Food einschmeißt oder nicht, egal in welcher Instanz.
Ich kann es teilweise nicht verstehen, warum da einige so ein Theater drum machen. Egal was man macht, es wird immer welche geben, die in Random-Gruppen auf Buff-Food und Fläschchen pfeifen. Mir soll das egal sein ob jemand das Zeug einwirft oder nicht, solange man gut voran kommt. Wenn die Instanz fertig ist, jault eh kein Hund mehr danach.
Dennoch habe ich auch Verständnis für jene, denen das auf die Nüsse geht, wenn keiner Buffzeug einschmeißt.


----------



## Sarcz (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Warum sollte jemand 200g für NAXX farmen?


Damit er mir die Flasks im AH für massig Gold abkaufen kann und ich mir etwas Opulenz gönnen kann.

Persönlich find es witzig, wie vielen Leuten es nicht möglich ist sich über die Gilde zu organisieren. Die Raidmats (Flask, Pots, Elixiere) sind ja massiv überteuert....


----------



## Laeknishendr (4. Februar 2009)

a) derjenige der den Raid aufstellt kann seine Forderungen festlegen, ergo auf Buff/Flasks
b) Bufffood/Flasks nicht wirklich notwendig für den 25er ... kein wipe, random, mit Spaß dabei und schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbstverständlich kommen keine grün/blauequippten mit.

Und 200G ist schon happig für etwas Fressen^^


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Sarcz schrieb:


> Damit er mir die Flasks im AH für massig Gold abkaufen kann und ich mir etwas Opulenz gönnen kann.
> 
> Persönlich find es witzig, wie vielen Leuten es nicht möglich ist sich über die Gilde zu organisieren. Die Raidmats (Flask, Pots, Elixiere) sind ja massiv überteuert....



Gut das ich ne normale Gilde habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben uns beim equipen geholfen und niemandem wird vorgeschrieben was für teuere Mats er mitbringen muss.
Wir kommen gut durch fast whipefrei und na toll, dann haben wir die ach so sinnfreien Erfolge halt noch nicht,
machen wir die halt nächsten Monat wenn das Equip wieder etwas besser ist..

und bei Rnd Raids sowas zu fordern^^ 
Typisch Leute die 16H/Tag online sind und sich ärgern das die anderen nicht so viel farmen und sich vorbereiten...


----------



## Technocrat (4. Februar 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Dabei geht es nicht darum ob eine Ini schwer oder leicht ist, sondern einfach darum das wenn ich schon raiden gehe, ich auch meinen maximal möglichen Betrag leisten will.



Das ist aber sehr unmodern! Heutzutage geht es doch darum, mit absolut minimaler Arbeit (am bester gar keiner) soviel abzugreifen wie irgend möglich - wir sind doch nicht mehr in den 50ern!


----------



## mister.G (4. Februar 2009)

@TE, das ist schon ziemlich peinlich nur wegen soetwas einen Thread aufzumachen...

Ich kann nicht verstehen warum du dich so darrüber aufregst. Wenn es Stammgrupen sind, wo wie du es gesagt hast, benötigt man soetwas wirklich nicht. Die Gruppe ist aufeinander aufgespielt, jeder kennt den Boss und da kann auch nix schief gehen. Und 200g sind, zumindest für mich und viele andere sehr viel. Ich hab mir erst vor kurzem mein Epic-Flugmount geholt, danach blieb nicht mehr viel übrig. Manchmal versteh ich die Leute einfach nicht. Auf der einen Seite behaupten sie alles sei zu einfach und auf der anderen ist es Pflicht sich Bufffood zu kaufen. Das widerspricht sich doch ein bisschen oder?


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> Falls Content noch nicht bewältigt (auch Achevements wie Patchwort in 3mins oder Sarth +3 zählen als Content) hat dafür jeder Buffood sowie Flasc / Elixiere einzunehmen.
> Falls der Content schon durch ist und die Leitung das trotzdem fordert ist das einzuhalten.
> Jemand der sich nicht daran hält wird ermahnt oder fliegt.


Aber nur, wenn auch wirklich für das Achievement gearbeitet wird. Und das hat bei mir die Raidleitung mitzuteilen und auch einzuhalten.
Wenn wir Flickwerk in 3 Minuten anpacken, wird bei nichterreichen (und das sieht man vor dem Ablauf der Zeit) die Heilung eingestellt und somit ein Wipe produziert.
Wir Sarth +3 durch mehrere Wipes abgebrochen und doch 1-2 Drachen gelegt, werden auch keine Buffs mehr eingenommen.

Es ist ganz einfach solche Regeln für Spezialmanöver festzulegen. Dann darf man sich aber als Raidleitung auch auf keinen Fall von dem Manöver zurückziehen.

Bestes Beispiel hierzu ist der Efolg, Naxx in einem Zyklus ohne einen Toten zu clearen. Da sind Flasks, Bufffoods, etc... Pflicht. TS mit funktionierendem Headset hören und sprechen(!) übrigens auch. Sollte widererwarten dennoch einer sterben, werden die Regeln gelockert. Und das beinhaltet nunmal auch Bufffood und ähnliches...

Also, Regeln sind sinnvoll. Dennoch nur dann anzuwenden, wenn diese Regeln auch nicht gebrochen werden.


----------



## Hairman (4. Februar 2009)

was ne Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich raide, möchte ich das maximale aus meinem Char herausholen. Egal ob es nötig ist oder nicht.
Deswegen verballer ich auch in hc inis Ingenieurpatronen, buff mich bis Unterkante Oberlippe und hau raus was geht. Wenn mir jetzt irgendwer dahergelaufen kommt, ich hätte keinen Skill weil ich so etwas nötig habe - nein, hab ich nicht. Mir macht es einfach nur Spaß und ich kann es mir leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut, ich hab leicht reden, ich bin Alchi und Chefkoch, das Farmen für alle Buffs für eine Woche Raid nimmt vielleicht ne Dreiviertelstunde in Anspruch - und dann ists schon schlecht gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber von den Mitraidern hab ich mir abgewöhnt ähnliches zu erwarten. Erstens weil es längst nicht mehr nötig ist, sich bis unter die Achseln zu potten, zweitens weil man immer eine Handvoll Spieler dabei hat die es aus diversen Gründen nicht für nötig hält sich zu buffen. Komischerweise sind das dann auch genau die Spieler die am lautesten schreien wenn es um die Lootvergabe geht "weil das Item mich ja soo dolle verbessert". 

Sollte ich jemals in die Versuchung kommen, meine Nerven auf ewig zu ruinieren und meine Lebenserwartung dermaßen runterschrauben zu wollen dass ich einen random 25er Raid organisiere, würde ich selber ein Fischmahl aufstellen damit wenigstens das bisschen AP/Heal/Stamina mehr vorhanden ist. Macht es einfach für alle angenehmer.


----------



## Sty (4. Februar 2009)

Tja, es gab mal Zeiten da war es selbstverständlich für jeden aus der Gruppe oder dem Raid, sich mit allem was zu finden war hochzupotten. Und das zu Zeiten mit einer verdammt langen Buffleiste xD

Tja und entweder es ziehen alle am Seil oder die, die nicht mitziehen, verlassen die Gruppe.
So hat das früher wunderbar funktioniert, auch wenn man sich nicht immer hochbuffen musste war es Regel, dass
jeder das für sich entsprechende bufffood und Pot´s dabei hat.

Aber es hat sich halt alles geändert, jeder für sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Glück gibts aber noch Raidgilden welche als Team arbeiten und keiner aus der Reihe tanzt ... siehe Signatur.


----------



## mattzomix (4. Februar 2009)

also ich finde, dass man immer voll gebufft sein sollte.

sei es heiler dd oder tank.

man sollte immer das maximalste aus seinem charakter rausholen und das geht nur über flasks (elixiere) und bufffood. früher war es sogar noch gut, sich einen schleifstein oder mana/zauberöl zu besorgen. und als tank gabs noch so was schönes für die BP, was bei einem treffer einen schild auslösen konnte der schaden absorbiert.
das war zwar nicht viel schaden, aber besser als nichts.

da hat ja blizz jetzt einen riegel vorgeschoben, sodass man nurnoch bufffood und flasks (elixiere) braucht.

man sollte natürlich auch nicht verbände + heiltränke vergessen, da man so den heilern den rücken etwas frei hält.

für einen raid sollte man sich vorbereiten (zumindest gildenintern).

bei randoms sehe ich es meist auch etwas lockerer, da nehme ich dann nur bufffood.


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Die Vorteile von zugedröhnten Char sind ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber besonders bei Stammgrps
sollte man sowas halt klären bevor solche Regeln eingeführt werden.
Wollen die Stammspieler überhaupt den Aufwand fürs farmen?
Ist irgendwer wirklich unzufrieden mit der Grp?
Und dem netten Spieler der sich auf seine Teamplaygilde bezieht.
Genau das ist der Punkt, früher wars schwer und alle haben rangeschleppt was sie konnten, Teamplay
und Konzentration mitgebrahct und ab gings.
Aber eine Gilde die Teamplay und Konzentration (bei allen spielern) mitbringt kann auf das Gedöns mit Flasks in
dem aktuellen Content echt verzichten.


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

bufffood / flasks sind momentan einfach unnötig - ausser evtl für manche Achievementtries

da mich Achievements nicht die Bohne interessieren und ich da einfach keine Lust drauf hab, und auch reinen Achievementtries eher eine Absage erteile, ist das kein Content, den ich brauche - da twink ich lieber ... ich angle auch nicht, und ich bin froh nicht soviel farmen zu müssen sondern einfach Zeit mit Freunden verbringen zu können

Das einzige, was ich noch brauche is Sartharion 3D - nicht wegen dem Achievement, sondern wegen dem Flugvieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das will ich und kein drüseliges Achievement... komplett sinnlos - in meinen Augen. Wer das gern machen mag oder Acvs jagen will, der kann das gerne tun - ohne mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Argument, dass man heute alles einfach erreichen kann stimmt teilweise... und da es für vieles stimmt, braucht man bei vielem auch einfach keinen Buffkrams - is ja nich meine Idee, sondern blizz'

Wem alles zu einfach is, der kann ja machen, was wir früher in MC mit T2 gemacht haben: "Oberkörper frei"-Aktion... scheisse, dass ich meine Screens von damals nicht mehr hab und die Leute von damals fast alle vom Server gegangen sind, bzw man sich aus den Augen verloren hat... aber ne Rotte Orcs, die Oberkörper frei auf Geddon zurennen war schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (4. Februar 2009)

ich glaubs nicht dieser thread ist immer noch hier....  please closed den mal 
habens doch langsam gehört und wär cool wenns platz für interessantere threads gibt als 
"lol die noobs kaufen keine flasks und wir whipen wegen denen"


----------



## mmm79 (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Ich kann soetwas auf den Tod nicht ausstehen und werfe mir bei Naxx bei jedem Try Pots / Flasks / Bufffood ein. Es ist nunmal einfach so dass solche Items fürs raiden gebraucht werden.



wenn die bosse auf farmstatus sind ist es doch recht überflüssig sich voll zu buffen, sieht unsere raidleitung übrigens genauso.
wenn man nun naxx in 3-4h clear hat, welche rolle spielen da die flasks/buff food, mit denen man nun 5min schneller ist.
wir haben uns net mal am anfang in naxx gebuffed, da es ohnehin recht einfach war.
nur bei den schwereren encounter wie satharion+3adds oder malygos ist buff pflicht
ok, und als wir naxx 10ner zu 8. gemacht haben, da haben wir uns auch etwas reingehauen


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> ich glaubs nicht dieser thread ist immer noch hier....  please closed den mal
> habens doch langsam gehört und wär cool wenns platz für interessantere threads gibt als
> "lol die noobs kaufen keine flasks und wir whipen wegen denen"



??? Wo hast du denn hier einen interessanten Beitrag gefunden?
Hier ist ALLES einfach nur wüstes rumgespamme über irgendwelche Meinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaß muss sein! 
Schau Nachrichten wenn du was interessantes lesen willst...


----------



## neo1986 (4. Februar 2009)

Omg ich hab dabei was ich will und nicht was mir irgentjemand sagt wenn ich es brauche dan hab ich es und wenn ich sowas nicht brauche dan nicht. Mein Pala kann nichtmal kochen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> bitte was ist daran unfair wenn jemand im gleichen raid kein buff zeugs benutzt? es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob der sein gold für sowas "unnützes" rausschmeißt oder es sinnvoller anlegt und das mit dem zeitgewinn ist vollster schwachsinn denn die benötigte zeit für ne raid instanz entsteht dadurch wie gut der raid teamplay beherscht



Dann haben wir eine unterschiedliche Aufassung von Teamplay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke den meisten Spielern im Raid ist es wichtig das sie das Team 100% unterstützen um den gemeinsam erarbeiteten Erfolg zu gewähren.Dazu gehören meiner Meinung auch Buffood und Flasks.Das ist das Selbe wie mit den Verzauberungen auf seinem Equip.Einzeln betrachtet mag es vll nicht viel ausmachen,aber wenn man sich im ganzen anschaut,was es bringt,dann denke ich sieht jeder ein wie sinnvoll es ist.


----------



## rcy (4. Februar 2009)

Gehe nie Random raiden - aber bei uns hatte 2x Kein bufffood dabei. 1. "oh wusste ich jetzt nicht" 2. Wurde es noch 10m vorher gesagt" "Oh hab ich vergessen" Raidleiter darauf: Seh ich dich noch einmal irgendwo ohne Flask hast du Raidpause - wir haben so paar leute in der gilde die immer ne menge zeugs mithaben (ich z.b. 2x stacks fischmahl/10 fläschchen frostwyrm) und geben die dann eine, und es wird vermerkt und wir bekommen die zurück...

Aber Randoms (Für mich is das die neuzeit beleidugung für Noob) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die denken nen bissel anders.. die denken sich "Hm ja die fahren genug dps da kann ich mein gold sparen und noch paar epixx agreifen" Nagut wenn der Raidleiter da nicht durchgreift. ist es wohl ok ich war 1x random da wurden kurz vor begin 9 leute gekicked alle kein fläschchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben 10m gewartet und 9 neue gehabt ^^ - vorallem die spieler die Flasks dabei haben sind meistens leute die öfters raiden und somit mehr erfahrung haben und eventuell auch besser equip haben


----------



## busaku (4. Februar 2009)

Iodun schrieb:


> Also es ist schon mal ziemlich lollig wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt. Wir haben immer einen dabei der ein großes Festmahl in den Raum schmeißt. das reicht irgendwie auch. Und wir lassen ihm immer bisschen Fleisch im Briefkasten. Auf die Art und Weise sind die Kosten ziemlich bei 0.



Klar, das Festmahl is schon ganz nice, aber das "normale" Bufffood bringt einfach mehr. 
Leute, die nicht das Maximum aus ihren Chars rausholen, bekommen auch keine Items.. Wieso denn auch? T7,5 is doch auch nur minimal besser, als T7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Flask of the Frost Wyrm ( 125 Spellpower ) ein wirklich schlechter flask ist
> 125zm für 80 -150 gold lol ich habe dur das fläschen maximal 100dps mehr in raids
> Also ich finde wenn es ein flask gibt mit 500zm für 80-150 gold das würde ich mir immer reinhauen
> aber lol 125zm mehr sind sinnlos
> sry das is halt meine meinung


also, so wenig sind 125zm auch net
wenn sich jeder in nem 25iger raid voll buffed (flask+buff food) sind das ca. 2 leute mehr (also seid ihr dann rechnerisch 27 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

teamplay...



wenn in nem raid teamplay am start is, dann braucht da kaum wer buff kram, weils dann eh easy geht

da ich mit meinem twink nur random geh, und da is man halt nie vor gummelgruppen gefeit, hab ich einiges gelernt:

man kann an den Pots nicht festmachen, ob wer spielen kann, oder nicht

lieber jemand, der heigan überlebt und nicht buffed, als einer, der vollgebuffed den Tanz verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kann nicht alles verallgemeinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht man ja...

ohne enragetimer brauchts auch keinen harten dmg boost


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

& Teamplay hat nichts damit zu tun das alle sich Tränke schmeißen/ auf dem selben Equipstand/ die geilsten sind
sondern damit das alle zusammen ihre Aufgaben zur richtigen zeit erledigen, wenn das nicht passt bringen die die ganzen Flasks
nix.
Und Leuten die nicht die Zeit haben bzw das Gold um sich für jeden Miniraid vollzubuffen zu unterstellen
das sie fürs Teamplay nicht geeignet sind... ist ein ganz klares Armutszeugniss.


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> & Teamplay hat nichts damit zu tun das alle sich Tränke schmeißen/ auf dem selben Equipstand/ die geilsten sind
> sondern damit das alle zusammen ihre Aufgaben zur richtigen zeit erledigen, wenn das nicht passt bringen die die ganzen Flasks
> nix.
> Und Leuten die nicht die Zeit haben bzw das Gold um sich für jeden Miniraid vollzubuffen zu unterstellen
> das sie fürs Teamplay nicht geeignet sind... ist ein ganz klares Armutszeugniss.



Kann es sein das du da jemanden was unterstellen willst?

Keiner redet hier davon,das Flasks den Spielern das Gameplay abnehmen!
Wenn der Raidleiter sagt>>>Flask/Buffod Pflicht,dann ist es so und jeder hat sich daran zu halten.Was will man darüber noch diskutieren?Wer sich nicht in  so einen Raid einfügen kann,der sucht sich halt einen anderen.
Für mich war es selbstverständlich und auch in unseren Raids gab es da nie Probleme.Und bei uns war es immer so..Wenn es Spieler gab,die nicht mehr die Zeit hatten um sich Buffzeugs zu besorgen,dann wird eben ausgeholfen und gut ist.Trotzdem war Flask/Buffood Pflicht bei uns keine Pflicht sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich geh mal mit 100%iger sicherheit davon aus das du diese aussage nicht untermauern kannst, an deine stelle würd ich mit sochen beschuldigungen vorsichtig sein. Wie gut ein player mit seinem char umgehen kann sieht man ja wohl absolut NICHT daran ob die jenige person in raids bufffood und ähnliches benutzt ober nicht!!!



Lol das ist süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erwartest du jetzt ernsthaft das ich dir ne Statistik oder nen Zusammenschnitt meiner letzen Raids als Video poste?
Tut mir leid aber einen solchen Aufwand leiste ich mir dann doch nicht!

Das ich hier von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen spreche müsste denke ich mal (ja, auch dir!) aufgefallen sein!

Natürlich bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel... jedoch ist dieses Phänomen mir und auch schon einigen ingame-Kollegen aufgefallen!

Wenn du jetzt behaupten willst ich lüge, o. ä. tust du das einfach weil du verzweifelst versuchst irgent etwas zu flamen und ich gehe mal mit 100&iger sicherheit davon aus, dass du deinen "Flame"nicht untermauern kannst... nur um mal deine ach so geistreiche aussage zurückzupassen...


----------



## Valinbor (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde es Ok das es so eine "pflicht" gibt ich als Tank nehme immer ein Flask und hab immer 3 in der Tasche fals es mal zu spontanraids kommt.
Auch bei Random Raids nehm ich Flask und Bufffood, das einzige was ich wirklich übertrieben finde ist, wenn wir noch 5 Minuten zu Raiden haben und der Leader noch ein Flask verlangt was nochmal 60-90G wären, dann benutz ich kein Flask mehr wäre ja rausgeschmissenes Gold.


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du da jemanden was unterstellen willst?
> 
> Keiner redet hier davon,das Flasks den Spielern das Gameplay abnehmen!
> Wenn der Raidleiter sagt>>>Flask/Buffod Pflicht,dann ist es so und jeder hat sich daran zu halten.Was will man darüber noch diskutieren?Wer sich nicht in  so einen Raid einfügen kann,der sucht sich halt einen anderen.
> Für mich war es selbstverständlich und auch in unseren Raids gab es da nie Probleme.Und bei uns war es immer so..Wenn es Spieler gab,die nicht mehr die Zeit hatten um sich Buffzeugs zu besorgen,dann wird eben ausgeholfen und gut ist.Trotzdem war Flask/Buffood Pflicht bei uns keine Pflicht sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit.



Ich will niemandem unterstellen das er kein Teamplay kann^^
Les doch mal richtig! Ich hab geschrieben das ich es unverschämt finde anderen zu unterstellen das sie keine Teamplayer sind
nur weil sie sich keine Flasks schmeißen wollen!
-.-


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ich will niemandem unterstellen das er kein Teamplay kann^^
> Les doch mal richtig! Ich hab geschrieben das ich es unverschämt finde anderen zu unterstellen das sie keine Teamplayer sind
> nur weil sie sich keine Flasks schmeißen wollen!
> -.-



Stimmt,ob ein Spieler gut spielt hat nichts mit Flasks zu tun.
Allerdings gehört für mich persönlich Flask und Buffood einschmeissen,wenn es der ganze Raid macht, zum Teamplay dazu.
Ich denke da unterscheiden wir uns halt,was auch nicht weiter tragisch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Flask of the Frost Wyrm ( 125 Spellpower ) ein wirklich schlechter flask ist
> 125zm für 80 -150 gold lol ich habe dur das fläschen maximal 100dps mehr in raids
> Also ich finde wenn es ein flask gibt mit 500zm für 80-150 gold das würde ich mir immer reinhauen
> aber lol 125zm mehr sind sinnlos
> sry das is halt meine meinung




LOL
gehts noch??
500 ZM... warum nicht gleich 1000ZM und noch nettes 500Krit+500Ausd. Buffood... omg

Die Sachen sind schon gut und bringen einen merklich vorran... und mir bringen die 125ZM ca. 250dps mehr...
kommt halt auf die grund-dps an... wird bei dir wohl net so viel sein...


----------



## Hairman (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Und Leuten die nicht die Zeit haben bzw das Gold um sich für jeden Miniraid vollzubuffen zu unterstellen
> das sie fürs Teamplay nicht geeignet sind... ist ein ganz klares Armutszeugniss.



Frag mich wo die Leute die keine Zeit haben um ne halbe Stunde zu farmen die Zeit hernehmen Naxx random reinzugehen.


----------



## Deanne (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es vernünftig, bei jedem Raid mit den jeweiligen Flascs und ausreichend Buff-Food ausgestattet zu sein. In allen meinen bisherigen Gilden war das sogar Pflicht und wer sichabsolut nicht daran gehalten hat, musste mit Minus-Dkps rechnen. Immerhin sollte man das beste aus seinem Char rausholen und dazu gehört auch die richtige Vorbereitung. Ich für meinen Teil habe immer 2 bis 3 Frostwyrm-Flascs, 2 verschiedene Arten von Buff-Food im Stack und ein paar normale Tränke dabei. So komme ich auch bei schwierigen und langatmigen Raids gut über die Runden. Wenn jemand genügend Gold hat, sich aber aus Geiz nicht mit den jeweiligen Flascs eindeckt, dann befürworte ich Dkp-Abzug durchaus, aber bei Spielern, die eh schon kostenintensive Berufe haben, sollte man sich etwas rücksichtsvoller verhalten und aushelfen.


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Frag mich wo die Leute die keine Zeit haben um ne halbe Stunde zu farmen die Zeit hernehmen Naxx random reinzugehen.



Als Beispiel:
Ich hab zu Wow Release noch studiert, war single und hatte daher wunderbar Zeit MC/AQ/ZG/BWL und einen großen Teil von NAxx zu sehen,
hab zu 70er BC times dann nur noch abends nach der Arbeit gespielt aber da meine Freundin auch Zockt waren Kara ZA Maggi/Gruul kein problem
und die anderen Inis konnten wir wenigstens zu Teilen noch vor dem Nerf sehen.

Jetzt mach ich seit diesem Jahr noch eine weitere Fortbildung und komme jeden Abend um 10 nach hause.
Esse was zock noch bis 12 und verbringe dann noch 1 -2 Std. mit meiner Süßen im RL.

Ich mach Abends 1-2. Heros, gehe mal PvP, mache halt alles was Spaß macht.
und aus genau diesem Grund geh ich auch Naxx, ich raide einfach gerne, 
auch wenn die 40er raids am geilsten waren (was ganz klar Geschmackssache ist)
und daher will ich auch Naxx, ich farm mir mein Basic Equip in heroics, enchante mir meine klamotten und sorge einfach
dafür das ich Equiptechnisch mithalten kann.
Durch meine Raiderfahrung bin ich in der Lage jederzeit konzentriert zu spielen und raffe auch fast jede Bosstaktik nach der ersten Erläuterung.
Ich würde allerdings NIE MEHR Flasks etc farmen weil ich das bischen Zeit das ich noch online bin nicht mit "Arbeit" verbringen will.
Ich farm mal ruf oder craffte lustig vor mich hin und ja ich farme auch zwischendurch mal, aber nicht damit ich in einen Raid kann.
Das dafür nötige Equip hab ich bereits gefarmt und das reicht auch.

Es geht bei wenig Zeit nicht darum das sie es nicht könnten, nur das sie es n icht WOLLEN.
Wenn man das in Zeitaufwand in % angeben würde würde dein Raid von jemandem mit 8 STd/Tag onlinezeit einen farmeinsatz
von 4-6 Std verlangen. (Natürlich sinnlos weil niemand das fordern würde, es geht hier nur um einen verhältnismäßigen Vergleich)
Das geht einfach nicht klar.


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Flask of the Frost Wyrm ( 125 Spellpower ) ein wirklich schlechter flask ist
> 125zm für 80 -150 gold lol ich habe dur das fläschen maximal 100dps mehr in raids
> Also ich finde wenn es ein flask gibt mit 500zm für 80-150 gold das würde ich mir immer reinhauen
> aber lol 125zm mehr sind sinnlos
> sry das is halt meine meinung



agenommen jeder dd (15-16 stück in nem 25er) würde 100 dps mehr fahrn mit flasc
wären also 1500-1600 raiddps mehr.
wären in 1ner minute 90k dmg
für patchwork muss man in 3min den umhaun
nur durch diese rechnung wären als 270k dmg mehr.
und das kann einiges rausholn.

soviel zu sinnlos


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Sind knapp 200g für Bufffood , das jeder Dmgcaster dabei haben sollte. Warum weigern sich die Leute so strikt davor ?  Ist es zuviel verlangt mal 200g zu farmen ?



ähm, ja ist es^^ Man kommt auch ohne Flasks durch Naxx, also warum so viel Geld ausgeben? Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Buutze (4. Februar 2009)

finde es generell nicht schlecht dass leute flasks und bufffood mitnehmen, trägt halt dazu bei das alles schneller und besser von der bühne läuft, doch das als pflicht anzusetzten find ich auch nicht gut


----------



## tahref (4. Februar 2009)

hahahaha wie MIMIMI das hier ist !!!

Leute was für anforderungen muss man denn stellen ? forderungen die man schon weiss ?? was soll man vorher vertraglich alles abklären ?? wo finde ich die agb´s hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Ihr ein Fussballspiel habt... könnt Ihr doch nicht sagen wie schnell man hinter dem ball herlaufen soll... oder ob man sprinten muss wenn jemand ein pass spielt !!! oder das beste noch... statt zu laufen einfach mal die ganze zeit "gehen" im fussballspiel !!!

Wow ist nicht anders.... wenn man das game spielt das sollte/muss man das beste herausholen was geht.... und dank dd-meter ect kann man nun die noobs die ihre klasse nicht spielen können richtig ausfiltern. die übergewichtigen sind ja nicht umsonst immer auf der ersatzbank beim fussball... bei wow nennt man diese halt noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## Hairman (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> und daher will ich auch Naxx, ich farm mir mein Basic Equip in heroics, enchante mir meine klamotten und sorge einfach
> dafür das ich Equiptechnisch mithalten kann.[..]
> Durch meine Raiderfahrung bin ich in der Lage jederzeit konzentriert zu spielen und raffe auch fast jede Bosstaktik nach der ersten Erläuterung.[..]


Seh ich soweit ein, bin ja selber berufstätig mit Familie im Anhang. Wahrscheinlich würde ich dir (wenn du regelmäßig mitgehen würdest und das gequotete soweit stimmt) n paar Flasks zustecken abends, einfach weil man merkt dass du dich um den Char kümmerst. Gut, man bräuchte sie nicht, wird ja auch immer wieder breitgetreten hier. Aber es macht alles ein Stück einfacher und angenehmer. Und wenn ich merke dass meine Flasks bei Leuten wie dir gut investiert ist, geb ich gern mal was ab. 
Aber wenn ich einen Randomraid joine und dort eine grünblaue ungesockelte (gibt ja eh bald äpixx wozu sockeln) Bodentapete rumrennt, die meint er bräuchte keine Flask geschweige denn Bufffood, fühl ich mich verarscht und ausgenutzt und werde das Ende dieser Gruppe wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erleben.

[edit] Flasks kosten bei uns Lothar-EU btw ~65-70g, die Bufffoodpreise kenn ich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kubayashi (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Ist es zuviel verlangt mal 200g zu farmen ?


ja


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

tahref schrieb:


> und dank dd-meter ect kann man nun die noobs die ihre klasse nicht spielen können richtig ausfiltern. die übergewichtigen sind ja nicht umsonst immer auf der ersatzbank beim fussball... bei wow nennt man diese halt noobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bevor ich nun richtig loslege, wäre es lieb von Dir, wenn Du genauer beschreiben könntest, wie Du bei dieser Aussortierung vorgehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Februar 2009)

200g = 10min ah rumdaddeln... höchstens!


----------



## Ekim (4. Februar 2009)

Da verzichte ich doch lieber auf die Leute, die ungebufft sind und mache mit ein paar Leuten weniger, ein paar Achievments.


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Seh ich soweit ein, bin ja selber berufstätig mit Familie im Anhang. Wahrscheinlich würde ich dir (wenn du regelmäßig mitgehen würdest und das gequotete soweit stimmt) n paar Flasks zustecken abends, einfach weil man merkt dass du dich um den Char kümmerst. Gut, man bräuchte sie nicht, wird ja auch immer wieder breitgetreten hier. Aber es macht alles ein Stück einfacher und angenehmer. Und wenn ich merke dass meine Flasks bei Leuten wie dir gut investiert ist, geb ich gern mal was ab.
> Aber wenn ich einen Randomraid joine und dort eine grünblaue ungesockelte (gibt ja eh bald äpixx wozu sockeln) Bodentapete rumrennt, die meint er bräuchte keine Flask geschweige denn Bufffood, fühl ich mich verarscht und ausgenutzt und werde das Ende dieser Gruppe wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erleben.
> 
> [edit] Flasks kosten bei uns Lothar-EU btw ~65-70g, die Bufffoodpreise kenn ich leider nicht
> ...



oh lala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut, zugegeben ich würde mich sehr über die Nettigkeit freuen aber den handel abbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gesagt ich seh ein das Flasks bei grenzwertigen bossen sein müssen, besonders wenn ich tanke,
deswegen hab ich ja auch immer 2 Stk dabei. Nur hab ich sie bisher nicht gebraucht auch nicht im Naxx 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit back to topic, ein Flask ZWANG finde ich übertrieben. Wer zeit hat uns wems gefällt soll sich welche holen,
aber besonders als Tank brauch ich keine Flasks wenn meine Stats ausreichen, aggro halte ich auch so´und dmg mach ich eh nicht
genug um als DD Tank durchzugehen. 

Trotzdem ist das bestimmt der netteste Post den ich je bekommen hab *hihi* =)


----------



## ciaz (4. Februar 2009)

Ist es zuviel verlangt mal 200g zu farmen ? 

Ja verdammt?! Es ist ein Scheiss Random Run... Falls es eine Random *Stamm* oder eine Gilden *Stamm* ist, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus. Aber für einen Random Run (der mal eben zusammengewürfelt wurde, orig. Pickup). wo meist eh 2 bis 4 halb afk leechen, mitlaufen, mal zwischendurch n Frostbolt raushauen und wieder hellwach sind, wenn was lilanes gedroppt ist... no thx.

Du kannst ja bei dem Spammen/Suchen im LFG/Handelschat direkt mitschreiben, dass nur Leute mitkoennen, die sich ordentlich was reinschmeissen (auch im RL? ;P). Dann kann sich auch keiner beschweren, falls er direkt wieder gekickt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstorm (4. Februar 2009)

Entweder alle nutzen die Stärkungsmöglichkeiten oder keiner. Wenn ein Raid festlegt das es alle tun, dann ists so ob nun random oder nicht. Es ist genauso wie beim Seilziehen. Stehen 3 dran und nur einer zieht bringts gar nicht.

Was notwendig ist entscheidet der Raidleiter und in Zeiten wo man mit Dailys innerhalb kürzester Zeit 200 g macht ist das besorgen von Flasks etc. kein Problem mehr.


----------



## mister.G (4. Februar 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> 200g = 10min ah rumdaddeln... höchstens!



nicht jeder hat aber genug zeugs zum verkaufen, 200g sind für manche nun mal ziemlich viel. Das Gold gebe ich lieber für Sockelsteine etc. aus, das mir auch wirklich etwas auf dauer bringt. Und wenn man gerade noch Twinks hochlevelt, ist das auch nicht gerade billig. Ich finde die Frage ob Flasks notwendig sind oder nciht sinnlos. Es geht ohne genauso gut. Die paar buffs werden jetzt sicherlich nicht entscheiden ob man Naxx komplett durchschaft. Ob man es packt hängt immer noch vom Equip und Skill der jeweiligen Person ab.


----------



## Kalisan (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann nicht sagen wies bei andren Raids ist aber bei uns ist absolute Pflaskflicht! Die Leute wollen Epixx? Dann sollen sie auch was dafür tun punkt!

Bufffood kann man mind. 50 stück in 20 min. farmen (u. a. Wyrmfrikadellen) und Flask fragt man einfach nen befreundeten Alchi.

Wer es nicht für nötig hält sich ne Flask zu schmeißen der soll auch net raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## TBrain (4. Februar 2009)

Das Lustige ist ja, dass die nicht Buffer immer gleich schreien "Priest Buff!!" oder "int plx!!11"

Diese Buffs sind komischerweise sehr wichtig. Die man selber machen kann nicht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syned (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich rnd gehen sollte und sehe jemand der keine Flask oder Bufffood eingeworfen hat dann spreche ich denjenigen an, wenns ohne Erfolg ist den Raidleiter und wenn immer noch ohne Erfolg warte ich solange ab bis der 1.Boss gepullt wird und verlasse dann kommentarlos als Heiler die Gruppe damit es garantiert einen Wipe gibt. Ganz einfach, vielleicht lernen die Leute es dann damit flask zum raiden dazu gehört ansonsten sollen diese Leute PVP betreiben


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

wer es nötig hat zu potten / flasken, der hats nich verdient im aktuellen Content looten zu dürfen..

fangt ihr dann alle an zu weinen, wenns nach ulduar geht und es schwerer ist?
ich nich, ich kann mir nen pot schmeissen und mich hochbuffen, ihr wart schon vorher hochgebuffed und habt keinen Spielraum mehr nach oben


Ehre, Mechwarrior:
Wer mit dem geringsten Aufwand den gegebenen Feind besiegt erhält die meiste Ehre (nicht wortwörtlich, aber Sinngemäß)
und daran halt ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Feind mit den maximalien Möglichkeiten besiegen ist ehrlos und unsportlich
ihm eine Chance zu geben, indem man sich selbst schwächt bedeutet mehr Kampf und am ende mehr Ehre für den Sieger


----------



## Thelive (4. Februar 2009)

Iodun schrieb:


> Also es ist schon mal ziemlich lollig wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt. Wir haben immer einen dabei der ein großes Festmahl in den Raum schmeißt. das reicht irgendwie auch. Und wir lassen ihm immer bisschen Fleisch im Briefkasten. Auf die Art und Weise sind die Kosten ziemlich bei 0.




hi....würdest bei mir nen Raidkick bekommen ...mit der einstellung, stimmt bei dir noch einiges anderes nicht...


----------



## Shadowstorm (4. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> nicht jeder hat aber genug zeugs zum verkaufen, 200g sind für manche nun mal ziemlich viel. Das Gold gebe ich lieber für Sockelsteine etc. aus, das mir auch wirklich etwas auf dauer bringt. Und wenn man gerade noch Twinks hochlevelt, ist das auch nicht gerade billig. Ich finde die Frage ob Flasks notwendig sind oder nciht sinnlos. Es geht ohne genauso gut. Die paar buffs werden jetzt sicherlich nicht entscheiden ob man Naxx komplett durchschaft. Ob man es packt hängt immer noch vom Equip und Skill der jeweiligen Person ab.



Du sagst du gibst das Gold lieber für Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen aus. Die jeweils ein Item um vllt 50 zaubermacht oder 75 Ap erhöhen. Aber du gibst kein Gold aus für Bufffood was dir bis zum 3-4 fachen an stats gegenüber ein sockelstein gibt.

Besonders wie oft muß man denn Bufffood einschmeißen max. 3-4 mal ne Flask in der Woche + etwas Essen. Dafür hat man dann 150 Zaubermacht oder 200 AP mehr. Das enstprcht ja schon fast einem weiteren Item. 200 g- 300 g dafür das man in einer Stunde 100-200 g durch Dailys machen kann ist wenig. Man könnte dann genausogut zu den Leuten sagen warum willst du das Item es ist doch nur ne minimale verbesserung und du müßtest es sockeln und verzaubern. daas ist zu teuer, du schaffst es auch ohne.


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

und wer mich zwingt zu potten, der kann sich nen neuen heiler suchen ... mir egal ^^ soviel arroganz kann ich mir leisten


----------



## Toyuki (4. Februar 2009)

bei uns ist zu progresszeiten auch pflicht alles rauszuholen was geht (scrolls,bufffood,flasks etc.) aber sobald wir nicht mehr progressraiden sondern nurnoch farmen ist es keine pflicht mehr (z.b. naxx war nur beim ersten run pflicht). In Rnd raids warte ich immer 1-2 bosse aber bevor ich mich buffe weil ich das gold nicht für eine gruppe rauswerfen will die vorher sagt farm run und dann nur rum gimpt...

Ich find das jetztige Raid auch stumpf zu swp zeiten da haben wir allein 40k gold auser gildenkasse gebraucht zum progress raiden (für reppen etc.) und da kammen noch ne menge von den spielern dazu...


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ist es recht unterschiedlich... 25er geh ich zwar nicht Random, aber ich finde da gehören Flasks und Buff-food (das Gute mit Gewürzen) einfach dazu (Ausnahme Archavon, der ist so einfach, dass man da einfach nichts braucht imho).

In 10er Raids hab ich immer das günstigere Buff-Food dabei was ich eigentlich fast immer nutze und ein paar Elixiere, die ich aber nur bei bestimmten Encountern nutze. Es ist natürlich aber auch stark von der Leistung / dem Equip des Raids abhängig inwieweit man sich noch zusätzlich buffen muss.

Komplett gesockeltes / verzaubertes Equip ist allerdings in nem Raid, egal ob Random oder gildenintern, absolut Pflicht... was ich da schon alles erlebt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timbotaker (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich find normal das man sich nen stack buffod und ein paar tränke kauft muss ja net gleich das mit 120spelldmg sein reicht ja auch das zauermachtelexir und dazu ein schönes wächterelexir und das ist net zu viel verlnagt den wenn dei grp gut ist bleibt warscheinlich auch noch was für den nächsten run übrig^^


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (4. Februar 2009)

Wer in der heutigen Zeit noch auf Flasks/Bufffood besteht, ist wohl nicht ganz mitgekommen.

Casualrammas, Sartharion und co. sind so Pipi einfach, da würde ich mich nichtmal potten wenn ich Full Blau wäre >.>


----------



## mister.G (4. Februar 2009)

Syned schrieb:


> Wenn ich rnd gehen sollte und sehe jemand der keine Flask oder Bufffood eingeworfen hat dann spreche ich denjenigen an, wenns ohne Erfolg ist den Raidleiter und wenn immer noch ohne Erfolg warte ich solange ab bis der 1.Boss gepullt wird und verlasse dann kommentarlos als Heiler die Gruppe damit es garantiert einen Wipe gibt. Ganz einfach, vielleicht lernen die Leute es dann damit flask zum raiden dazu gehört ansonsten sollen diese Leute PVP betreiben



Naja bei dr kann man wahrscheinlich sowieso alles vergessen. Wegen so etwas einfach den Raid verlassen ist einfach nur kindisch. Raidgruppen sollten lieber vor solchen Leuten wie dir gewarnt werden, denn solche wie du machen nen schönen Raidabend zunichte.


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

gegen gute Verzauberungen spricht auch nichts - und das kann man sich auch gern auf blaues Zeug draufmachen - das ist permanent und bleibt ne Weile.

aber food in Situationen, in denen man der Meinung ist, dass man nicht eine Schwachstelle im Raid darstellt zu benutzen ist einfach... nicht mehr Zeitgemäß


----------



## youngceaser (4. Februar 2009)

ich sags mal so wenn ich rnd raide benutze ich eigentlich nie bufffood ab und zu stelle ich oder wer anders nen festmahl auf das wars dann auch. Gildenintern kennt man ja meistens die problembosse da wird dann auch mal was eingeschmissen oder bei 1. try von nem neuen boss den man zuvor nicht gesehen besiegt hat ist das ja eigentlich ein muss. 

aber meist soll ja auch beim raiden was rüberkommen und nicht nur des geld welches man bekommt schon vor dem raid auf den kopf gehauen werden obwohl es vlt gar nichts bringt


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Syned schrieb:


> Wenn ich rnd gehen sollte und sehe jemand der keine Flask oder Bufffood eingeworfen hat dann spreche ich denjenigen an, wenns ohne Erfolg ist den Raidleiter und wenn immer noch ohne Erfolg warte ich solange ab bis der 1.Boss gepullt wird und verlasse dann kommentarlos als Heiler die Gruppe damit es garantiert einen Wipe gibt. Ganz einfach, vielleicht lernen die Leute es dann damit flask zum raiden dazu gehört ansonsten sollen diese Leute PVP betreiben



Ätzende #&%$§$ wie dich krieg ich schon vor dem 1. Boss gekickt...
Und dann 24 Mann sterben lassen nur weil dem Oberheiler ein Zacken aus der Krone bricht wenn
er jemanden heilt der nicht zugebufft ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welcher Server bist du? Dickes need für meine Ingoliste...
Also solche sind echt die ärmsten, erst motzen das alle zum wohle aller sich zubuffen sollen
und dann auch noch offen zugeben das du absichtlich 24 Leute killst....


Aha =) Hast geschickter Weise keine Chars auf Buffed verlinkt ^^ 
Bei solchen Äusserungen eine wirklich weise Entscheidung.


----------



## mister.G (4. Februar 2009)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Du sagst du gibst das Gold lieber für Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen aus. Die jeweils ein Item um vllt 50 zaubermacht oder 75 Ap erhöhen. Aber du gibst kein Gold aus für Bufffood was dir bis zum 3-4 fachen an stats gegenüber ein sockelstein gibt.
> 
> Besonders wie oft muß man denn Bufffood einschmeißen max. 3-4 mal ne Flask in der Woche + etwas Essen. Dafür hat man dann 150 Zaubermacht oder 200 AP mehr. Das enstprcht ja schon fast einem weiteren Item. 200 g- 300 g dafür das man in einer Stunde 100-200 g durch Dailys machen kann ist wenig. Man könnte dann genausogut zu den Leuten sagen warum willst du das Item es ist doch nur ne minimale verbesserung und du müßtest es sockeln und verzaubern. daas ist zu teuer, du schaffst es auch ohne.



Wir wärs mit aufmerksamen Lesen? Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen gehören für mich zum Equip. Das bezahl ich einmal und hab starke Verbesserungen. Aber Tränke sind ja nicht unendlich viele da. Ich find die Buffes ja nicht schlecht und denke auch das sie es einem ein bisschen einfacher machen, aber der Preis ist für mich nunmal das entscheidende. Wie schon erwähnt wir reden hier von RANDOMGRUPPEN und nicht von Gildenruns.


----------



## Danf (4. Februar 2009)

WTF!

Flasks?
buffood?  - was ist das?

ich, als Hunter, habe im mom 4,5k ap 35% critund fast 8% hit unbuffed und dann soll ich mein gold noch für flasks etc. rauswerfen? - nein danke.

sowas is nur für halbepic leute gut, die zum ersten mal naxx von innen sehen

MFG
vom Server Eredar...


----------



## Zodttd (4. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese ... 4 Jahre WoW und immernoch die gleichen "Diskussionen" wie zu Anfang: "Die Raidleitung schreibt das vor" "Mir doch egal, was die Raidleitung sagt".
> 
> Und dann gibts immernoch den Dummen, der die ganze Mannschaft versorgt, die zu faul ist sich um ihr eigenes Bufffood zu kümmern. Der steht wahrscheinlich 'n Tag vorm Raid völlig abgenervt an seinem vor Fleisch und Fisch überquellendem Briefkasten und kocht dort erstmal 2 Stunden halb AFK.
> 
> ...



lol 
also wow ist ernsthaft das falsche spiel für dich... wow ist ein RPG keine diktatur...  und schließlich ist es im großen und ganzen nichts als ein !virtuelles! spiel


----------



## larxenus (4. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach ... weil ich es kann!!!


Es stimmt ... es sind ja nur "200" Gold ... ich sag auch nichts dagegen wenn es neues gebiet ist und jeder noch so kleene spelldmg gebraucht wird.

Aber fuer ein run ... der mit augen zu, haende aufm ruecken geknebelt, schaffbar ist, sehe ich ned ein sowas wie 200 gold zu verschwenden Oo ich meine wo liegt denn da noch der sinn? 200 gold dafuer das ich im Schw*nzmeter 10 dps mehr habe?

Kann ich mein Gold sofort den ganzen Goldspammer geben die auf lvl 10 gold wollen fuer talente.


----------



## birdra (4. Februar 2009)

hirnlose threads aufmachen, neuer trend?
edit: wenn einer ned will kickst ihn..tschüss !


----------



## Ascanius (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Jap find ich auch so aber es bleibt ja nicht nur bei 200gold
> zb: XY geht Naxx normal schlecht grp der run dauert ca 4h also 2flasks a 80gold = 160gold
> danach geht XY noch die 25er auch 4h                               2flasks a 80gold = 160gold
> und jezt will XY noch ne schnelle runde Obsi25er                 1flasks a 80gold =  80gold
> ...




Naja... wer *an einem Tag *(nach deiner Rechnung) 9-10 Stunden Raiden geht der wird ja sicherlich auch 10% dieser Zeit mit farmen oder ah-daddeln verbringen können


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> lol
> also wow ist ernsthaft das falsche spiel für dich... wow ist ein RPG keine diktatur...  und schließlich ist es im großen und ganzen nichts als ein !virtuelles! spiel




Naja ob WoW noch ein Rpg ist,darüber lässt sich streiten.
Und was hat Organisation eines Raids(dazu gehört auch dafür zu sorgen das alle unter den gleichen Bedingungen starten>Buffood,Flask ect.),mit einer Diktatur zu tun?
Aber wie ich schon sagte,jeder hat eine andere Aufassung bezüglich dieses Themas und das sollte man auch respektieren!!!


----------



## Ascanius (4. Februar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Ehre, Mechwarrior:
> Wer mit dem geringsten Aufwand den gegebenen Feind besiegt erhält die meiste Ehre (nicht wortwörtlich, aber Sinngemäß)
> und daran halt ich mich
> 
> ...



Demnach gehst du also immer nackig nach naxx etc. ? Weil genau das bedeutet der Stuss den du da gerade gepostet hast...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Februar 2009)

flaskpflicht bei dem billigen content?.... würde ich nicht einsehen. beim 20er run ok...zu 25?...für was ne flask?

...würde der aktuelle raidcontent dmg, equip und skill benötigen wäre das was anderes....tut er aber nicht....rein...rushen...raus...


----------



## manavortex (4. Februar 2009)

In meinen Raids wird voll gepottet und gebufft. Jeder ist selbst dafür zuständig, sein Buff-Food an den Laden zu bringen, und wem das nicht passt, dem steht es frei, sich einen anderen Raid zu suchen. Unsere Köche und Alchemisten sind dabei gern behilflich, aber kümmern muss sich jeder selbst. Leute, die nicht buffen, miesen Schaden fahren und dann beim Looten plötzlich voll da sind, nehme ich nicht mit, die werden von mir aus im laufenden Betrieb ausgetauscht.

Wir haben Naxxramas (noch) nicht clear, was unter Anderem daran liegt, dass wir vorher immer noch kurz bei Sartharion vorbeischauen und 3 Stunden für Naxx doch etwas wenig ist. Wenn wir so weit sind, dass wir Naxx an einem Abend ausgeputzt bekommen, können die Leute sich ihr Buff-Zeugs gern sparen (wobei die meisten es aus Prinzip einwerfen), aber wenn wir noch nicht so weit sind, möchte ich, dass alle voll gebufft da antanzen, easy oder nicht.

Die Tanks müssen bei uns in der Regel nicht potten, da sie schon ziemlich gut equipped sind und die 500 TP den Unterschied nicht mehr machen. Aber wie sieht das beim Rest aus?
Heiler: in einigen kritischen Situationen (zum Beispiel bei Noths Bomber-Adds) entscheiden die 170 Punkte Frostwyrmzauberschaden häufig darüber, wie viele DDs umfallen oder nicht. Was ist, wenn der Kreis der Heilung um genau die 100 Heilung weniger heilt, die bei 3 oder 4 Stoffies zwischen Leben und Tod liegen? Die kippen dann um. Wenn mein heiliges Licht mit Glyphe jeden Umstehenden für 50 Punkte mehr heilt, vielleicht sind das ja genau die 50 Punkte, die verursachen, dass ein DD nicht umfällt, dass ich nicht umfalle und weiter heilen kann?
DDs: Mehr Schaden erhöht die Fehlertoleranz des Raids und beschleunigt das Ganze. Ich bin nicht böse, wenn die Atomic Bombermages ihren Buff-Fraß erst direkt vorm Boss einwerfen, weil bei jeder Bombgruppe sowieso mindestens zwei von ihnen draufgehen (die mögen das). Aber ob wir Patchy in drei Minuten legen, in dreieinhalb oder in fünf Minuten und fünfundfünfzig Sekunden? Und was ist, wenn wir ihn in sechs Minuten und 15 Sekunden legen? 
In der Zeit, in der er enraged, hat er fünfmal, sechsmal zugehauen, mit Glück überlebt der Tank den ersten Schlag, dann sterben "nur" vier, fünf Leute, die jeweils 8-15 Gold Repkosten haben, da ist das Fläschchen locker wieder drin. Und wenn wir ihn in vier Minuten legen anstatt von fünf, haben wir eine Minute länger, um Grobbulus zu hauen, wenn wir da auch wieder eine Minute sparen, haben wir schon zwei gewonnen. Und je schneller wir insgesamt durchkommen, desto mehr Loot gibts für uns alle und desto schneller sind wir das nächste Mal - quasi ein umgekehrter Teufelskreis.

Ich sehs durchaus ein, dass Leute, die Naxx auf Farm haben und da mit einer Hand in der Hose in 30 Minuten durchbomben, keine Lust mehr haben, Fläschchen zu werfen. Aber mal ehrlich, bei allen anderen erwarte ich das volle Programm, wie ich auch selbst bereit bin, das volle Programm zu bringen. Und bei denen auch, wenn sie bei einem Raid dabeisind, bei dem 200 DPS mehr oder weniger den Unterschied zwischen Wipe und nicht Wipe ausmachen (wobei die Leute, die sich dann weigern zu buffen, auch meistens die Leute sind, die sowieso nicht random gehen). 
Bei einem meiner ersten Magtheridon-Random-Raids haben am Ende nur noch fünf Heiler und der Palatank gestanden, weil alle anderen aufgrund von erlesener Unfähigkeit vom Erdbeben zerlegt worden waren, und der Jubel war wirklich groß, als wir ihn dann runtergekloppt hatten. Ich hab bestimmt 5 oder 6 Manatränke durchgehauen in der Zeit.

WOW ist nunmal eine Materialschlacht. In der BWL spricht man von substituivem Produktionsverfahren, wenn man einen Faktor durch einen anderen ausgleichen kann. Man kann Equip durch Skill ausgleichen, in beschränktem Maße auch Skill durch Equip, man kann Equip durch Buffs ausgleichen, und wenn alle das Maximum rausholen, dann flutscht das ganz locker durch und macht einen Heidenspaß.

Wenn da 24 gebuffte Leute stehen und dann irgendjemand wie der Priester von oben einen auf bockig macht, mal ehrlich, wie wirkt das denn? Der ist dann ganz klar im falschen Raid. Gleiches Recht für alle.

Edit: Bei Achavon gilt das natürlich nicht. Der Typ ist ausdrücklich nur dazu da, frische 80er zu equippen und T7-Lotto zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde diese Regelung an sich sehr gut. Ich gehe mit meiner Gilde fast immer 20 gildenintern und 5 random oder aus anderen befreundeten Gilden. Nun sind diese Leute die mitkommen dann meist etwas schlechter euquipt und ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, das wir jemanden durch ziehen (Durchziehen ist für mich, wenn der rnd ein DD ist und weniger DPS als unser Tanks fährt) und dann noch Epics abstaubt. Deßhalb ist bei uns Bufffood und Flask/Elixier-Pflicht sonst kein Lootrecht. Es wird jedem vorher gesagt und wer diese Regeln net gut findet kann sich nen anderen Raid suchen. Die Leute können nicht erwarten, sich auf 80 hoch zu lvln dann komplett blau in nen Naxxraid zu stolpern und Epics zu kriegen, ohne etwas dafür zu tun. Wenn sie schon ohne ne hero gesehen zu  haben in nen raid kommen sollen sie wenigstens auf eine andere Art etwas dafür tun. Es ist nun mal in Spielen wie WoW so, dass man sich alles erarbeiten muss und sei es das Geld für Bufffood und wenn jetzt wieder Leute erzählen sie hätten nicht genug Zeit zum Farmen oder heros. Dann ist WoW das falsche Spiel für euch.

@Manavortex 
sehr gute Erklärung so sehe ich das auch. Bei uns wird Bufffood etc auch deßhalb eingeschmissen, weil einfach alle im Schwanzmeter vorne liegen wollen, das klingt jetzt zwar nicht schön, aber weil wir naxx schon clear haben ist das eine Art Wettstreit zwischen den DDs und so lange wir keine Aggro ziehen is das Maximum an DMG jedes einzelnen DDs doch sehr zu begrüßen, weil so alles schneller läuft.


----------



## Anduris (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich raide atm alles außer Archa mit meiner Gilde und jeder hat IMMER Flask und buffood aktiv! Das gehört sich einfach so! Neben Flask und Buffood wird bei uns auch von Tränken, wie dem Tempotrank Gebrauch gemacht. (Während des Kampfrausches)...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Also ich raide atm alles außer Archa mit meiner Gilde und jeder hat IMMER Flask und buffood aktiv! Das gehört sich einfach so! Neben Flask und Buffood wird bei uns auch von Tränken, wie dem Tempotrank Gebrauch gemacht. (Während des Kampfrausches)...



einerseits hast du ja recht...jedoch ist der aktuelle raidcontent vom schwierigkeitsgrad mit ner normalen ini gleichzusetzten.....pottest du in ner ini?


----------



## TBrain (4. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Also ich raide atm alles außer Archa mit meiner Gilde und jeder hat IMMER Flask und buffood aktiv! Das gehört sich einfach so! Neben Flask und Buffood wird bei uns auch von Tränken, wie dem Tempotrank Gebrauch gemacht. (Während des Kampfrausches)...



Einfach die entsprechenden Leute mal nicht mit Ausdauer, Intelligenz, Segen der Könige etc. buffen... ihr werdet sehen, dass das Geschrei plötzlich ganz groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (4. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Also ich raide atm alles außer Archa mit meiner Gilde und jeder hat IMMER Flask und buffood aktiv! Das gehört sich einfach so! Neben Flask und Buffood wird bei uns auch von Tränken, wie dem Tempotrank Gebrauch gemacht. (Während des Kampfrausches)...



Hey du. Kennst du das Wort "RANDOM".
Ja?

Genau darum geht es hier.


----------



## Medoran (4. Februar 2009)

Nax 25er wird bei uns Freitags von Random Raids abgefarmt da ist niemand gepottet. Manchmal stellt wer ein Schwein das wars.
Wer ernsthaft für Nax Flasks und Food als Vorraussetzung hat naja .... Der einzige Encounter bei dem ich mir was schmeißen "würde" wäre Malygos obwohl wir den auch abfarmen ohne irgendwas zu schmeißen und Satharion mit 3 Drachen.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

manavortex schrieb:


> WOW ist nunmal eine Materialschlacht. In der BWL spricht man von substituivem Produktionsverfahren, wenn man einen Faktor durch einen anderen ausgleichen kann. Man kann Equip durch Skill ausgleichen, in beschränktem Maße auch Skill durch Equip, man kann Equip durch Buffs ausgleichen, und wenn alle das Maximum rausholen, dann flutscht das ganz locker durch und macht einen Heidenspaß.


Vergleiche mit BWL finde ich immer göttlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Substitution?
Ist gebongt, denn das würde bedeuten, daß das Endergebnis das gleiche bleibt.
Dementsprechend könnte ich dann wohl Konzentration und Timing durch eine Flask substituieren.
Für mich persönlich hört sich das fair an. Dann schmeiss ich mir ne Flask ein und kann dafür nebenbei fernsehen oder telefonieren. Hauptsache ich fahre insgesamt den gleichen Schaden, den ich auch fahren würde, wenn ich ohne Fläschchen konzentriert bei der Sache wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (4. Februar 2009)

Dedak schrieb:


> Klar wenn du ordentlich raiden willst gibt es nichts nervenderes als wenn leute zwischen drin afk gehen sei es für essen oder auf toilette gehen. Dafür gibt es spizielle pausen.




Geilster Satz ever du willst also Körperverletzung betreiben in dem du jemanden verbietest aufs Klo z ugehen damit du spielen kannst, das iss geil.


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Ja für die Leute mit zuviel zeit gehört sich das so, wie Manavortex schon geschrieben hat
Skill gleicht sowas auch mal ganz easy aus und macht Fläschchen überflüssig, ich raide schon
mehrere Jahre mit den Leute mit denen ich jetzt auch "wieder" Naxx gehe und wir brauchen es nicht es sei denn 
wir wollen noch 20 mins Zeit rausschinden oder sowas, aber da nehm ich lieber das Gold anstatt die 20 ins =)

Wenn ein Raid nicht farmstatus hat, das Teamplay nicht so ideal läuft (was nicht heißt das es schlecht ist halt nur nicht routiniert)
und alle im Raid (Stammraid) sagen "jo ich will Flasks weil einfach schneller besser etc" gut, dann macht das.
Aber bei Rnd Raids eine Flask Pflicht einzuführen... würde ich weder als Heal noch als Tank mitgehen.


----------



## Shadowstorm (4. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Wir wärs mit aufmerksamen Lesen? Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen gehören für mich zum Equip. Das bezahl ich einmal und hab starke Verbesserungen. Aber Tränke sind ja nicht unendlich viele da. Ich find die Buffes ja nicht schlecht und denke auch das sie es einem ein bisschen einfacher machen, aber der Preis ist für mich nunmal das entscheidende. Wie schon erwähnt wir reden hier von RANDOMGRUPPEN und nicht von Gildenruns.




Du hast mich scheinbar nicht verstanden. Nochmal in Kurzform, Bufffood entspricht ganz grob ca. 2-4 Verzauberungen + 2-4 zusätzlcihe Sockel und das für 200 g pro Raidtag. Das eine machst du das andere nicht. Nehmen wir caster und zaubermacht

8* 19 Zaubermacht = 152 Zaubermacht = rund 880 Gold

so ein Fläschchen sind  125 Zaubermacht + Buffffood 46 dann 171 = kosten für 2 Stunden so 80 g

Nehmen wir an man braucht 4 Stunden Bufffood für Naxx. Dann sind das pro Woche 160 Gold.

Entspricht also 880 Gold / 160 = 5,5 Wochen raiden

So und nun sag mir warum raidet man rund 6 Wochen wenn sich kein Item mehr ändert.

Rund 6 Wochen nen höheren Effekt als 8 Sockelsteine zum gleichen Preis (ganz zu schweigen das Sockel nur in nem begrenzten Maße zur Verfügung stehen).

Und es geht ja um angesagte Flaskpflicht, ob random oder gilde ist da egal. Wenns jeder macht warum sollte man sich dann querstellen. Da damit jeder sein bestes gibt und somit auch der Erfolg eintreten sollte.


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> WTF!
> 
> Flasks?
> buffood?  - was ist das?
> ...



Boah du bist ja der Imba Epixxxxx Roxxxxooor was?
Toll dass es immer noch solche Leute gibt dann kann man sich über die schlapplachen.

Und alle andern die sagen Flasc brauchst nicht für Naxx, wir sind pro genug auch ohne zu schaffen. Ihr habt Recht. Man brauchts echt nicht um Naxx zu schaffen.
*ABER!!:*

Das ist einfach das gleiche wie in der Schule.
(kA welche Noten in Deutschland jetzt so das bestanden grad noch retten aber ich sach einfach mal was - bin Schweizer unzo anderes Notensystem^^)
Mit ner 3 hast die Prüfung auch bestanden.
Aber mit ner 2+ oder ner 1 biste doch wesentlich glücklicher und andere wie Eltern mit dir auch?

wer jetzt sagt das hat nix miteinander zu tun soll sichs nomma anschauen

Im RL machste ne gute Note / kriegst ne gute Bewertung - Belohnung: von den Eltern was oder ne gute Stelle oder hald kA was... n Glückwunschsküsschen von der Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In WoW machste gut DMG, gibst Einsatz und bist nicht der Minimalist wie gewisse andere *hust* - Belohnung: Achtung und Respekt vor den anderen. Gern gesehenes Gruppenmitglied. Weil die ganze Gilde sich an dir n Vorbild nimmt und auch so macht ist die Leitung zufrieden und gibt mal ne Belohnung von deren Seite.
Bsp: n Raid auf nen Boss wos noch einige Wipes geben wird und der ganze Raid darf die Reppkosten von der GiBa zahlen.

Edit: für alle die gleich schreien "es geht hier um Random Raids!! n00b l2read"^^ übernehmts doch einfach
Statt der Gilde nimmt sich die Raidgrp ein Beispiel, statt der GiBa geht ihr nen extra Raid, statt iwas gibts iwas. xP


----------



## Kamaji (4. Februar 2009)

Gildenintern ist bei uns auch Flask + Bufffood Pflicht
Von randoms wird es nicht verlangt, wäre halt toll.
Wenn die randoms nicht die erwünschte Leistung bringen, werden sie einfach ausgewechselt.

Hat bisher immer prima funktioniert.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ja für die Leute mit zuviel zeit gehört sich das so, wie Manavortex schon geschrieben hat
> Skill gleicht sowas auch mal ganz easy aus und macht Fläschchen überflüssig, ich raide schon
> mehrere Jahre mit den Leute mit denen ich jetzt auch "wieder" Naxx gehe und wir brauchen es nicht es sei denn
> wir wollen noch 20 mins Zeit rausschinden oder sowas, aber da nehm ich lieber das Gold anstatt die 20 ins =)



Hehe merkst du was?
Du hast dir grad in 2 Sätzen selbst widersprochen^^
Tipp: Du sagst das es sich für "Leute die zuviel Zeit haben" gehöre aber gleichzeitig sprichst du von 20 Min. Zeitersparnis durch Flaks etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also in 20 Min mach ich mehr Kohle als ich für nen Naxxrun benötige, ergo spare ich Zeit durch das Einwerfen von Flaks etc...


----------



## CharlySteven (4. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kein Mensch geht in ein Random Raid aus Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Menshc spielt WoW zum spaß^^

WoW ist purer ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Das problem was ich aus deiner Antwort entnehme ist das FARMEN es gibt nämlich auch leute wie mich die
> überhaupt kein bock zu farmen habe
> Das einzigste womit ich im wow geld verdiene is wenn ich am am tag 2gefrorene kugel verkaufe die aus heros mal
> gewinne
> ...



Geht mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kaufe mir das Fleisch im AH und verarbeite es weiter... zum Farmen hab ich garkeine Zeit
Die Flasks kauf ich im AH, bzw. die mats und gebe Sie dem Alchi meines vertrauens...
Mache auch keine Dailys (außer Hodir wegen Ruf)
Daddel jeden Tag ca. ne halbe Stunde im AH und mach da mehr gold als jeder Farmer, Quester, etc. mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sch1llman (4. Februar 2009)

oh man bin ich froh, naxx nicht in randoms machen zu müssen. ich war einmal in der weihnachts-ID random... nunja, die leute haben manche bosse nicht ganz gecheckt, wodurch es kein clear run wurde. soweit kein problem, doch dann kam dieser arrogante raid leiter (einige aus diesem thread erinnern mich an den), der ständig davon redete, nächste woche wieder ne random grp aufzumachen und nur "ausgewählte leute" mitnehmen wollte. war ein klasse gefühl, im kalender auf "ablehnen" zu klicken.

aber ich will mal nicht ganz OT werden^^
flask habe ich als alchi sowieso immer drin, aber buff food sehe ich nicht ein. das bisschen ausdauer hätte bei uns noch niemanden das leben gerettet, solange die leute nur aus eigenem verschulden sterben (void zones, trash etc.) hätte noch nie ein zusatz buff was gebracht. gut, ich bin kein dd - kann also nicht einschätzen, ob dmg buff food viel bringt. mir als heiler bringt es halt nichts...
eine flask pro raid abend ist halt gut verkraftbar, aber wenn - aus welchem grund auch immer, dürfte random durchaus öfter mal passieren - dauernd jemand einen wipe verschuldet, würde ich schon bisschen sauer sein, jedes mal nochwas einschmeißen zu müssen.


----------



## Devil4u (4. Februar 2009)

Jeder soll doch seinen Raid leiten können wie er das will. Ich habe zum Beispiel als Lederer sogar manchmal Lederbatches verteilt an Leute ohne verzaubertes Equip, zum einen weil ich die Skillpunkte eh brauchte und zum anderen um den Raid zu unterstützen.
Man kann sowas auf manche Art lösen. wenn jemand wirklich genug Food hat kann er ja gegen entgelt an die verteilen die keinen haben. Wieso sollte man bei einer schweren Raidinstanz auf zusätzliche Buffs verzichten müssen. Bei einfachen Instanzen bei denen eh alles von alleine läuft und der DMG 10 mal reicht kann ich aber auch verstehen wenn jemand sagt dass es nur unnötig kostet.


----------



## Malaculix (4. Februar 2009)

Also Bei uns Sind Flask Und Akuelles Buff Food Pflicht und das finde ich auch gut so ich meine warum nich mit maximaler leistung dabei sein wenn es andere tun das ist doch irgendwie nich fair


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> *ABER!!:*
> 
> Das ist einfach das gleiche wie in der Schule.
> (kA welche Noten in Deutschland jetzt so das bestanden grad noch retten aber ich sach einfach mal was - bin Schweizer unzo anderes Notensystem^^)
> ...



Hä? Das passt leider nicht so richtig, weil Flasks nicht dein Ansehen heben und nicht deinen Skill.
Bei uns werden die Leute angesehen die konzentriert spielen, ihre Fehler auch einsehen wenn sie welche machen
und die einfach hilfsbereit ist. Und nicht wer sich noch schnell 100g drückt um 200 dps mehr zu fahren....

Ich bin ein gerngesehenes Mitglied unserer Gilde und werde bei jedem Raid angebettelt ob ich nicht mitkomme...
Nicht weil ich das ach so RoxxoR Equip habe sondern weil ich IMMER nett, freundlich und hilfsbereit bin, ich erkläre die Bosse detailiert
sage den neuen genau worauf man achten sollte um nicht draufzugehen und erkläre warum und ich erkläre auch gerne einen Boss 4-6 Mal wenn einer nicht zuhört.
Tränke machen weder Skill noch Konzentration noch den endgültigen Dmg aus.
Wir haben magier die blau equipt sind und 4% mehr dmg fahren (ohne extra buffs) als einige unserer Epicschleudern.


----------



## sokill (4. Februar 2009)

Flasks sind unnötig für Naxx 10 und 25 es ist einfach , nur man muss sich halt konzentrieren .
Wozu soll ich mein Geld für so ne billige Inni verschwenden  ich twink lieber oder geh in die arena anstatt gold verschwenden


----------



## Exomia (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich hatte lustigerweise vor kurzem auch diese Diskussion, damals habe ich folgende Argumente bekommen:



> Buffod ist doch nur was für Caster und Heiler, als Tank macht das bisschen leben doch nichts aus



Schwachsinnige antwort, meines Wissens besteht  buffood aus mehr als nur Ausdauer! Je mehr leben ein Tank hat desto mehr hält er aus. 



> Wieso Buffood nehmen wenn man doch eh weis das der Boss dowen geht



Der Boss geht nicht dowen ein Boss ist, und so lange er am leben ist wird Buffood genommen. Mehr Spell, AP, Crit oder was auch immer ist eben mehr und jeder sollte das beste aus seinem Char rausholen.



> Ich hab keine Zeit Buffood zu farmen und im AH ist es zu Teuer



Diese Argument ist in meinen augen keins sondern eine Ausrede, anstatt Heros ab zu farmen kann ich mich ne 30 min hinstellen und angeln oder aber Mops verprügeln und mir ihr brauchbares Fleich in die Taschen stecken.

Raidleiter zu sein ist einer der undankbarsten Jobs die es gibt dennoch macht es mir spaß, die ständige Diskussion über pots Flask oder auch am beliebtesten Buffood ist kein heikles Thema. ich bin selbst berufstätig, und lege viel wert auf rl. Dennoch schaffe ich es für einen Raid vorbereitet zu sein. Der jetzige Content wird als so einfach beschimpft und dennoch gibt es immer noch Spieler die es als unnütz empfinden. 
In der zeit wo jeder Raiden kann Gilden wie Pilze aus dem Boden sprießen, und man eher 25er Naxx in einer RND Gruppe geht als mit einer Gilde sollte jeder der sich in einer Raidgilde befindet auch so verhalten. 
Der unterschied zwischen möchte gern und begeisterten Raidern ist z.B. Buffood. Jeder der was auf sich hält benutz es da ich das Pygmähenöl als mein neues Deviat benutze  fange ich inzwischen viele Fische die ich nicht brauche und habe immer genügen Fischmahle dabei. Aber dennoch bevorzuge ich Crit Buffood, dam nach kann man mich zu den dummen zählen welche für andere mit farmen.
Ich habe Verständnis wenn mal jemand was vergisst, auch dafür das man mal farm-faul ist. Dazu ist man in einer Gilde um eventuelle mal sich was zu leihen. Aber wenn man Raiden will sollte man sich im klaren sein das man es nicht alleine macht. 
Jeder welcher der Meinung ist "Die andern können ich lass es sein" ist in meinen Augen, nichts weiter als Raidballast und wird zumindest in meinen Raids keine 2 Stunden überleben.


----------



## Timme19 (4. Februar 2009)

Als mein Warri damals noch Fury war hab ich auch immer Bufffood und Flask mir gekippt, aber als Tank jetzt aktuell hab ich das nicht einmal mehr benutzt. Bin eh erst in denn Heros und meist Gildenintern mit Kumpels, da steht er der Funfaktor ganz oben^^


----------



## Chezuz (4. Februar 2009)

So ein schwachsinn^^
Fläschchenzwang für den Raid...
Drölftausend leute jammern rum, dass alle instanzen viel zu einfach seien, und du regst dich auf, wenn nicht jeder brav sein fläschchen und bufffood dabei hat xD
...echt lächerlich, lieber TE

Das denk ich davon...
mfg:chez


----------



## Eddishar (4. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Was für ein grandioser Schwachsinn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was für ein grandioser Schwachsinn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 1. gebe ich Dir noch Recht, bei 2. und 3. sehe ich nur, dass Du kein Teamspieler bist. Was willst Du in Naxx, geh kleine 30er ganken!


----------



## Elemental (4. Februar 2009)

Wem Flasks und Buffood zu teuer sind soll hat einen eigenen Run organisieren. Bei uns ist er so: Wer den Run organisiert der stellt auch die Regeln dafür auf. Und Spieler findet man an jeder Ecke die zu faul sind selbst was zu machen.


----------



## Starfros (4. Februar 2009)

bei einer festen 25er Gruppe kann man ja mal ansagen das der heutige Abend Flask + Buffood frei ist für alle, sprich nix einzuschmeissen.

Wenn man dann irgendwo hackt oder gar nicht weiter kommt, dann wissen alle bescheid das es sinnvoll wäre diese sachen zu nehmen.

Hab ich damals gemacht mit meiner gruppe zu Classic zeiten , siehe da man hat es eingesehen und seit dem immer mind. Flask !!!!

Ab einem bestimmten Equipstand aller leute ist es nicht mehr zwingend notwendig.


mfg


----------



## Keula1 (4. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, Du suchst Dir einfach ein anderes Spiel, wo Du unbehelligt den Diktator spielen kannst. In WoW hast Du nichts verloren.
> 
> Für die Horde!



Dein Raid muss froh dich dabei zu haben (ironie) schließlich trägst du nicht das mögliche bei, das er weiter kommt


----------



## rufer (4. Februar 2009)

Also bei uns wenn wir die Raids net voll werden laden wir randoms zu, randoms kann man aber nicht verpflichen irgendwas zu machen die sind halt dabei...

Gilden mäsig schaut das ganze ja schon wieder ganz anders aus. Wer bei uns Komplet verzaubert ist, kein flask oder kein bufffood dabei hat wir einfach ersetz kommt das mehr mals vor gibts raidsperren. 
häuft sich das dann immer noch kanns bis zum gilden ausschluss kommen.

Und zum thema spaß, man kann auch spaß haben wenn man bufffood dabei hat, geht man halt ma bisi weniger twinken dann bekommt mein sein food auch ran für die raids...
und um aus spaß zu raiden kannst ja alte welt raids machen ohne food ohne flask macht auch fun aber neue Raids usw gibts bei uns und denke bei den meisten nur mit den bestimmten sachen...


----------



## Necronos1 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich raide nur ncoh Gildenintern. Naja bufffood und flasks werden nur bei besonderen Anlässen genutzt Satarion 3 adds up etc..

Für Naxx ist es lächerliche, fahre ohne Bufffood und Flask über 4,7k dps an Flickwerk, wozu also noch was einschmeißen?


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Hä? Das passt leider nicht so richtig, weil Flasks nicht dein Ansehen heben und nicht deinen Skill.
> Bei uns werden die Leute angesehen die konzentriert spielen, ihre Fehler auch einsehen wenn sie welche machen
> und die einfach hilfsbereit ist. Und nicht wer sich noch schnell 100g drückt um 200 dps mehr zu fahren....
> ...



Ich hab nich gesagt das die flascs dein Ansehen heben oder Skill sondern dass wenn du das machst, zeugt das von Einsatz, und wer Einsatz gibt ist meiner Meinung nach "beliebter" oder kriegt mehr Respekt ect.

Ausserdem hab ich niemanden iwie als iwas bezeichnet ausser den imbatollen hunter =D (ich glaub das warst net du)


naja egal xD


----------



## Yadiz (4. Februar 2009)

Ka, Bufffood und Flaks im Raid einzuwerfen (jetzt mal von Naxx10er abgesehen) ist doch ganz normal. War schon immer so, in den meisten Gilden und Rnd Raids.

Ich halte es auch für sinnvoll, dass in den meisten Raidgruppen und Rnd Gruppen diese Punkte einfach Pflicht sind. 
Kann ja nicht angehen, dass sich manche Spieler für den Raid den Arsch aufreißen während Andere nur am Ableechen sind.
"Wem Flasks und Buff Food zu teuer sind der ist in meinen Augen ein Newbie (im eigentlichen Sinne) - jemand der seit Kurzem WoW spielt und nicht weiß wie`s Business läuft"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dem entsprechend wertvoll ist ihm dann auch die Loot *ironie*

Das Ziel sollte doch sein, das bestmögliche aus seinem Char rauszuholen.  
Und auch dann, wenn die Raid Inis (atm zumindest) zu leicht sind. Dann versuche ich doch mit meinem Char etwas zu leisten und nicht nur brain-afk mitzuraiden. 
(bei der Loot Vergabe geht dann das Gehirn blitzschnell wieder an)

Was würde ein Raid sonst bringen?
-Der Genuss die Ini zum 100ten mal zu sehen?
-Die Items? Ach ja EPIXXX. Abaaa nischt Ausgeben für.
-Nein, es ist Herausforderung ein Top Spieler im Raid zu sein. Und Top DPS Heal et cetera erreicht man eben nur mit Flask.

Man kann es sich aussuchen :> Oder auch nicht: Denn in vielen Gilden/Raids kommt man ohne Flasks/Buff Food gar nicht erst rein - bzw. fliegt wieder ganz schnell. So wie es immer war.

mfg


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Was für ein grandioser Schwachsinn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo ist denn das Problem....WOW ist ein internationales Spiel, daher macht die Verwendung von international vertständlichen Ausdrücken durchaus Sinn...und außerdem hast Du den Inhalt doch auch verstanden.



Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> 2. Was willst Du den Spielern denn noch alles vorschreiben? Wann sie zur Toilette gehen sollen? Wie sie die Maus zu halten haben?


Ersteres ja....oder findest Du es witzig, wenn alle 10 min jemand für 2 min afklo, rauchen oder sonstwas ist? Das macht nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg bei 25 Leuten mindestens 50min aus, die man länger "untätig" im Raid rumsteht. Außerdem warten 24 Leute auf dich...da sollte man schon bestimmte Regeln aufstellen und auch einhalten...darum gibt doch bei einigen Raidgilden sogar DKPs für Pünktlichkeit!



Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Wenn Du willst, dass alle Dein Futter dabei haben, dann solltest du es spendieren und die Leute in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> Sei froh, dass Leute wie Du überhaupt mitgenommnen werden! Du wirst ja wohl auch zu anderen Gesprächsthemen entsprechend dünnflüssige Kommentare abgeben...



Hm, ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder in einem Raid sein Bestes geben sollte....weil alle haben das selbe Ziel!. Wenn ich merke, dass in meinem Raid 7 Leute mit Bufffood und Flasks ankommen und 3 der Meinung sind, dass es Ihnen zu teuer ist, dann breche in den Raid ab. Weil ich es nicht in Ordnug finde, wenn 3 der Meinung sind, dass sie weniger beisteuern müssen als andere und zusätzlich durch ihr Verhalten die Erfolgschancen der Gruppen mindern und somit die Zeit von 7 anderen Spieler verschwenden!!! Dann gehe ich lieber gar nicht raiden.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Ka, Bufffood und Flaks im Raid einzuwerfen (jetzt mal von Naxx10er abgesehen) ist doch ganz normal. War schon immer so, in den meisten Gilden und Rnd Raids.


Wo spielst Du?
Flasks in Random-Raids war afaik noch nie eine Selbstverständlichkeit.



Yadiz schrieb:


> Wem Flasks und Buff Food zu teuer sind der ist in meinen Augen ein Newbie (im eigentlichen Sinne) - jemand der seit Kurzem WoW spielt und nicht weiß wie`s Business läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So wird's wohl sein. *ironie*


----------



## Ekim (4. Februar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> wer es nötig hat zu potten / flasken, der hats nich verdient im aktuellen Content looten zu dürfen..
> 
> fangt ihr dann alle an zu weinen, wenns nach ulduar geht und es schwerer ist?
> ich nich, ich kann mir nen pot schmeissen und mich hochbuffen, ihr wart schon vorher hochgebuffed und habt keinen Spielraum mehr nach oben
> ...



Du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen oder? Es geht hier nicht darum ob man es mit oder ohne Flask`s und Buffood schafft.


----------



## Yadiz (4. Februar 2009)

- Ich spiele Ambossar. Aber früher auf Antonidas oder Tichondrius z.b wars das Selbe. 
- Das zweite Quote ist auch stellenweise ironisch zu sehen. Aber  grundsätzlich kenne ich es nicht anders, auch und vorallem Engagement mit zu bringen in den Raid. Und wenn man das nicht macht in Form von Flasks etc. zeigt es, dass man
a) keine Ahnung hat, wie schwer man sich früher Items verdient hat oder (daher das Zitat - ich spiele seit WoW Release)
b) (wie auch schon erwähnt wurde von jemand Anderem) den anderen Raidmitgliedern gegenüber, die sich engagieren, egoistisch verhält.

Ein WoW ist, wie auch shcon erwähnt wurde, wie ein Fussball Team. Wenn ich da nichts in Form von Training oder Engagement investiere, reiße ich auch nichts bzw. kann gehen. Wenn man etwas will, dann muss man sich auch dafür einsetzen.


----------



## Thesahne (4. Februar 2009)

nich jeder casual-gamer hat "mal eben" zeit 200g zu farmen ums unnötig für buffood usw auszugeben... is ja außerdem nich nötig,solange man keine grün equipten leute mitnimmt...


----------



## Phash (4. Februar 2009)

haha vergleich von buffood / flask zu enchants / gems sind lustig



food: wird schnell teuer, wenn man auch mal stirbt...

food und flask werden beim idlen schlecht


----------



## Necronos1 (4. Februar 2009)

Wobei soll man den da volles Engagement zeigen? Die Bosse kippen eh um wie nix, die Hälfte der Spieler ist afk, wenn es um Trash geht. Und ob ein Boss nun aufgrund von Flasks und Bufffood mal 10s schneller downgeht oder nicht ist auch egal.
Das Problem ist, es gibt keinen Highendcontent mehr, wo es sich lohnt alles einzuschmeißen. Farmruns brauchen keine Flasks.

Geht man jedoch Random und es wird schwer und mal selber liegt bei 2-3k dps, dann sollte man mal was einschmeißen, denn erst dann macht es Sinn!


----------



## Yadiz (4. Februar 2009)

Naja Phash: Buff Food würde ich mir auch niemals selbst kaufen =) Als SP farme ich 30 min für 60 Buff Food im Fjord. Natürlich ist das bei anderen Klassen wieder unterschiedlich.

@Necronos1: Kippen die Bosse schneller, dann spart man sich Zeit. Wenn man sich Zeit spart hat man mehr Zeit auf Trys für neue Boss Encounter. Mag atm nicht der Fall sein, das wird es aber bald wieder. Ich denke, dass auch das Engagement, dem Raid gegenüber gemeint ist.


----------



## anticipation (4. Februar 2009)

wer nicht bereit ist etwas in einen raid zu investieren, hat meiner meinung nach auch keinen anspruch auf loot.
warum sollen andere darunter "leiden", wenn gewisse leute sich nicht dopen wollen?
flasks gehören einfach zum raid - wobei es keine rolle spielen "sollte" ob rdm oder gildenintern.


----------



## Necronos1 (4. Februar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Naja Phash: Buff Food würde ich mir auch niemals selbst kaufen =) Als SP farme ich 30 min für 60 Buff Food im Fjord. Natürlich ist das bei anderen Klassen wieder unterschiedlich.
> 
> @Necronos1: Kippen die Bosse schneller, dann spart man sich Zeit. Wenn man sich Zeit spart hat man mehr Zeit auf Trys für neue Boss Encounter. Mag atm nicht der Fall sein, das wird es aber bald wieder. Ich denke, dass auch das Engagement, dem Raid gegenüber gemeint ist.



Das ist das problem es ist nciht der fall und sind wir mal ehrlich, was machen 10s, bei einer Raidzeit von 2,5 Stunden?


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

anticipation schrieb:


> wer nicht bereit ist etwas in einen raid zu investieren, hat meiner meinung nach auch keinen anspruch auf loot.
> warum sollen andere darunter "leiden", wenn gewisse leute sich nicht dopen wollen?
> flasks gehören einfach zum raid - wobei es keine rolle spielt ob rdm oder gildenintern.



Flasks sind keine Voraussetzung um das zu schaffen oder weniger whipes zu haben...
Die Voraussetzung sind Konzentration und Teamplay, wem das fehlt wird nicht geholfen wenn er die 
Schuld auf 2 unbuffed Leute schiebt.

Wir haben nie Flaskpflicht (als tank hab ich zur Not immer 2 dabei) habe diese aber mangels Notwendigkeit 
seit Wotlk nicht mehr genutzt, die Inis und Raids sind kinderkram wenn man die anderen 24 Leute in seinem 
raid schon ewig kennt und gut eingespielt ist.

Und bei wem das nicht so ist weil er neu ist, andere neu sind, der sollte sich in RUHE hinsetzten, dem Raid haarklein erklären wer wann was macht,
(ablesen von Bosstaktiken bringt nur 90% Klarheit bei den meisten spielern, eine gute Erklärung mit Rückfragemöglichkeit 100% Klarheit in die Taktik)

Lernt anständig zusammen zuspielen dann wird das.
Eine Flask brint euch am ende nicht (jaa, 18dds, 18 Flasks = 2 zusätzliche DDs laut oben genannter Rechnung)
dann gehts schneller aber nicht besser.

Und nur weil ihr zuviel Zeit habt MUSS nicht jeder sofort auch farmen rennen und sich dopen bis er umfällt.
Skill > Flasks (was nicht heißt wer was kann nimmt keine flasks, aber diese dubiose Flaskppflicht ist schon lächerlich)


----------



## Yadiz (4. Februar 2009)

Necronos1 schrieb:


> Das ist das problem es ist nciht der fall und sind wir mal ehrlich, was machen 10s, bei einer Raidzeit von 2,5 Stunden?



Ja ok, 10 Sekunden mehr oder weniger  (...) - ich würde die Zahl deutlich höher setzen . Aber das auch egal - endet so oder so nur in Haarspaltereien. also back2topic

Das Thema ist auch in Bezug Random Gruppen gestellt :  
Jeder hier weiß sicher, wie viel Erfolg und Spaaaaß man manchmal mir solchen Gruppen haben kann. Ich denke schon, dass hier Flasks angebracht wären - Wenn ich mir beispielsweise Malygos oder Sartharion mit Adds ansehe.

Gildenintern ist es halt Pflicht oder nicht:
Bei den meisten semiprofessionellen *hust* Raid Gilden ließt man das Wort "Flaskpflicht" schon im Bewerbungsforum.
Bei Encountern, die neu angegangen werden, ist es meiner Meinung nach absolut Pflicht. Bei allen Anderen (auf Farmstatus) beugt man sich eben den Gildenregeln, die man mit der Bewerbung akzeptiert hat.


----------



## sarika (4. Februar 2009)

wenn ich das schon wieder höhre, casuals haben keine zeit zum gold oder buff food zu farmen.....dann raidet halt nur einmal pro woche. ich geh auch arbeiten hab familie mit 2 kindern die logischerweise auch ihre berechtigte zeit einfordern. und trotzdem hab ich die zeit mein buff food und meine fläschchen zu erfarmen. entweder man hat selber alchemie und kräuterkunde (was wie in meinem fall vieles erleichtert) und kochkunst auf max, oder man macht eben daylis um sich das zeug zu kaufen, bzw die mats und der gildenkollege stellts her.
zu bc zeiten hab ich bei uns in der gilde auch raids geleitet und ich hab mir das nur einmal angeschaut das einer keine fläschchen und buff food spätestens beim ersten boss eingeworfen hat. und das wird in nordend jetzt auch nicht anders gehandhabt. entweder man hat die sachen genommen oder es war der letzte raid für lange. 

es sollte einfach selbstverständlich sein, das man sein maximales potential aus der jeweiligen klasse heraushohlt. faulheit und durchschnorrerei sollte nicht belohnt werden mit loot.


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Thesahne schrieb:


> nich jeder casual-gamer hat "mal eben" zeit 200g zu farmen ums unnötig für buffood usw auszugeben... is ja außerdem nich nötig,solange man keine grün equipten leute mitnimmt...



für die casuals die keine zeit haben gibts ja auch die 10er =D


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gerade nochmal alles gelesen und wir haben folgende Dinge gesammel:

Position1: Flasks sind Pflicht, wer nicht mitzieht wird gekickt

Position2: Flask sind notwendig um die Raids zu schaffen, wer keins hat kick.

Position3: Flask sind nett aber nicht notwendig, Stammraids die es wollen sollens als Pflicht nehmen, wer es nicht will kann drauf verzichten

Position4: Alle die Flasks nutzen sind Noobs und gehören auf die Allyseite (hihi frei zitiert...)

Ich finde wir einigen uns auf Flasks sind bei neuen Raids wichtig wenn abzusehen ist das einige Kämpfe grenzwertig sein werden.
Wenn der Raid einmal clear ist sollte jeder Raid ja nach Wunsch der Mitglieder selber schauen ob sie flasks kaufen wollen/können
und sich dann auf einen feste Aussage einigen (wie jede andere Raidregel auch) wer keins will soll halt 10 mins länger für den Raid brauchen
und gut ist.

Bei Raids waren sich fast alle einig das es sinnlos ist Flasks zum whipen zu nehmen und 90% aller Aussagen waren gegen Rnd Raids mit Flaskpflicht.

Irgendwer noch über der sich nicht mitgezählt fühlt?


----------



## Laval (4. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es eine Frechheit mit Raiden zu wollen, aber nichts dafür zu tun.
Ich bin selber RL und organisiere Gildenintern sowie auch Random Raids. Bei uns ist es Pflicht komplett verzaubert zu sein, komplett gesockelt, und flasks und Buff Food natürlich auch wer das nicht vorweisen kann darf den Raid wieder verlassen und sich ne andere beschäftigung suchen. Denn das Kuriose an der ganzen sache ist meist das nicht die Leute die immer mit kommen und alles mit eingespielt haben und rep kosten gefarmt haben sich beschweren, sondern die " Nachzügler" die sich in nen "gemachtes Nest" setzen und einfach items haben wollen. die haben meist nichts dabei weil sie werden ja eh durch gezogen.

Und dann diese alltäglichen ausreden Nö habe mich nicht verzaubert könnte ja heute nen neues item bekommen und das müsste ich ja dann wieder verzaubern! WTF? Was ist das für ne begründung? 

Oder Buff Food: Öhm ne habe kochen nicht geskillt war mir zu langweilig. Dann geh ins AH und kauf dir was oder farm fleisch und lass dir was kochen !!  Öhm ne hab ich keine Lust zu.  

Flasks ne zu teuer im AH soviel Gold habe ich nicht. Dann mach Daylis!!! Öhm nö ich lass mir doch von dir nicht vorschreiben wie ich meine Zeit in WoW zu verbringen habe.

Da kann ich nur ganz klar sagen dann habe ich keine Lust mehr diese Leute mit zu nehmen,dann lieber mit den Leuten die nichts mehr brauchen und nur noch aus Spass die Raids mitlaufen, aber die wissen dann zumindestens was sie alles bei sich haben müssen, und die kosten hohlt man sich dann durch die niedrigeren rep kosten wieder rein. 

Gruß Manatu Norgannon


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ich finde wir *einigen *uns auf Flasks sind bei neuen Raids wichtig wenn abzusehen ist das einige Kämpfe grenzwertig sein werden.


Schau Dir nochmal die ganzen Posts an.
Hier werden feste, starre Vorstellungen knallhart vertreten. Auf eine Einigung ist hier nicht zu hoffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

sarika schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon wieder höhre, casuals haben keine zeit zum gold oder buff food zu farmen.....dann raidet halt nur einmal pro woche. ich geh auch arbeiten hab familie mit 2 kindern die logischerweise auch ihre berechtigte zeit einfordern. und trotzdem hab ich die zeit mein buff food und meine fläschchen zu erfarmen. entweder man hat selber alchemie und kräuterkunde (was wie in meinem fall vieles erleichtert) und kochkunst auf max, oder man macht eben daylis um sich das zeug zu kaufen, bzw die mats und der gildenkollege stellts her.
> zu bc zeiten hab ich bei uns in der gilde auch raids geleitet und ich hab mir das nur einmal angeschaut das einer keine fläschchen und buff food spätestens beim ersten boss eingeworfen hat. und das wird in nordend jetzt auch nicht anders gehandhabt. entweder man hat die sachen genommen oder es war der letzte raid für lange.
> 
> es sollte einfach selbstverständlich sein, das man sein maximales potential aus der jeweiligen klasse heraushohlt. faulheit und durchschnorrerei sollte nicht belohnt werden mit loot.



Super du bist soooo toll weil du soviel Zeit online verbingst...

Ich hab zu 60er und 70er Zeiten dank Studium aktiv geraidet (siehe Post auf seite 8 oder so) und hab ein sehr gutes eingespieltes Team
in der Gilde, ich kann maximal 2 Mal pro Woche raiden, was ich auch mache und verbringe den Rest meiner Onlinezeit damit wozu ich Lust habe nicht
damit was man von mir erwartet, ich helfe gerne anderen und habe mir vor dem Raid Mühe gegeben meinen Char Raidfähig zu machen.
Erklär mir aus welchem komischen Grund ich 200g farmen sollte pro Run die ich als Secondtank einfach nicht brauche?

Es gibts genug Oldschool Spieler die heute nur noch casual Zeitaufwand leisten können, und die kommen ohne Buffs besser durch jeden Raid
als solch "freundliche" ich-bin-so-geil-dank-24-H-online-pro-Tag Egomanen...


----------



## Yadiz (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Position4: Alle die Flasks nutzen sind Noobs und gehören auf die Allyseite (hihi frei zitiert...)



So isses! Un` näd ANNERS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@deiner Meinung
Im Groben und Ganzen würde ich das auch so stehen lassen.


----------



## Borberat (4. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Schau Dir nochmal die ganzen Posts an.
> Hier werden feste, starre Vorstellungen knallhart vertreten. Auf eine Einigung ist hier nicht zu hoffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Würd ich eigentlich so unterschreiben, aber heute haben so viele Leute so gut argumentierte (zum Teil, klar aber es waren wirklich
gute Aussagen dabei) und einsichtige Aussagen getroffen, da hoffe ich auf ein Wunder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (4. Februar 2009)

LOL, kann man nur wieder lachen. Einerseits beschweren sich Leute, alles ist zu leicht geworden, andererseits werden Flaschen, Essen, Sokelungen, Glyphen und Verzauberungen gefordert, damit es noch leichter wird. 
Ja was denn nun? 
Wenn alles klappt, warum soll ich dann Gold für den ganzen Kram ausgeben? Nur damit gewisse Leute beruhigt sind, die meinen den "Großen Zampano" raushängen lassen zu müssen? Denn nichts anderes ist diese Gehabe um, dies musst du haben, das must du haben, jenes must du haben, sonst nehme ich dich nicht mit.


----------



## mmm79 (4. Februar 2009)

omg, je länger ich den thread verfolge, desto mehr wird mir bewusst wieso ich net random raiden gehe.
(jetzt mal abgesehen von achavon 10ner, wo ich als shadow geheilt hab und vor dem anderen heiler (heal pala) im recount lag,
das ganze ohne flask und buff food  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich denke sogar random raids sollten doch ohne buff zeugs naxx 25iger und satharion ohne adds schaffen, so low wie der content ist.

bei satharion mit 3 adds, und vielleicht noch bei malygos, da wird gebuffed, sonst kann man sich das doch echt sparen.
außer vielleicht man versucht irgendwelche achievments, wie naxx zu 8. oder ähnliches, aber sowas würd ich mir random erst recht net antun.


----------



## Lokibu (4. Februar 2009)

Ähm.. was ist grundlage dieses Thema? 

Ob man Flask und Buffod essen soll oder nicht ist immer noch die Entscheidung des Raidleaders und nicht der einzelnen. Wer net will, muss halt etwas länger nach einem Random Raid suchen, als die, dies das als selbstverständlich ansehen. 

Es wird ja hier oft sinnlos gepostet, aber die Posts hier sind ja extrem sinnlos. 

Ob Flaskpflicht auf eurem Server besteht, merkt ihr, wenn ihr öfters aus Raids rausgekickt werdet, wenn ihr keine Flask habt. Wer diese Pflicht nicht mag, kann ja selbst einen Raid aufstellen. 

Ihr vergesst manchmal, dass der Raidleiter eine Gruppe von 10 bis 25 Leuten durch eine Ini bringen will und er selbst eine kleine Verantwortung übernimmt, ob alles klappt oder nicht. Die beste Version eines Raids ist halt ein voll gebuffter und ausgestatter Raid. Die Raidleader die nur einen Raid aufmachen um mal eine Ini zu probieren ohne viel Wert darauf zu legen, dass man gewisse Bosse legen kann, der verzichtet auf manche Regeln. Während verantwortungsvolle Raidleader, die vorhaben eine Ini teilweise zu clearen stellen entsprechend mehr regeln auf. 

Flasks und Buffod haben einen Sinn. Wer Sie nicht hat, hat in einem Raid, der dies verlangt, nichts zu suchen. Wer meint, dass jeder Flask und Buffod haben soll, hat in einem Raid, wo diese Regel nicht aufgestellt wird, ebenfalls nichts zu suchen. 

Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes schmied. Wer sich ärgern will, geht halt in den falschen Raid rein. Wer nicht mit der Mehrheit gehen will, macht halt selber entsprechende Raids auf. Wobei viele die sich äußern, sich gar nicht trauen selber ein Raid aufzumachen, da der Ruf eines schlechten Raidleaders sich schneller auf dem Server verbreitet als man denkt. Sowas nennt man in der Altagssprache auch "Großmaul".


----------



## Yiraja (4. Februar 2009)

übertreib ma ned für randoms raids brauch man gar nix außer sich selber ^^


----------



## CelticBastard (4. Februar 2009)

Man muss sich nicht vorschreiben lassen, wenn man ungerne farmt oder Gold für Buffs ausgibt, dann ist das okay. Nur sollte man sich dann im klaren sein in einem Raid, der sowas vorschreibt nicht mitgenommen bzw. angemault zu werden.
Erstmal sollte man sich überlegen, wie viel Interesse habe ich am Raid, wie viel Leistung möchte ich geben? Wobei letzteres sicher ausser Frage steht, natürlich sollte man immer hochmotiviert in einen Raid gehen, die Mitglieder sollen ja nicht entäuscht werden, also Kaufe ich bzw. farme ich Flasks, Food, Pots etc. genug um den Abend zu füllen.
Gerade bei Random-Raids sollte man schon etwas auf sein Auftreten acht geben, wenn man sich gut verhält wird man bestimmt auch wieder mitgenommen.
Flasks, Pots, Food etc. erhöhen die Leistung, den Schaden, die Heilung und die Ausdauer, genial!

Also wer keine Lust hat zu farmen, oder etwas zu Kaufen, der soll sich doch besser anderweitig vergnügen, denn damit könnte man sich unter umständen viel Ärger ersparen. Zumal es ja auch fair bleiben soll, alle anderen Buffen sich nur Du (Ich spreche damit niemanden an) nicht? Hm, sieht schon doof aus.


----------



## Hexenfluch (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich als hc spieler vinde die koster für buff food  echt zu teuer 

und ich finde die buffs nicht soo wichtig weil sie nicht so viel bringen 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (4. Februar 2009)

.. auf jeden Fall gilt, wer nicht buffen will, obwohl der Raidleiter das fordert, kann sich einen anderen Raid suchen, so weit haben wir auch Konsens.

WOW ist vielleicht ein 10 GB großer animierter Chat, aber wenns ans Raiden geht, ist plötzlich Teamspiel gefragt. Man steht nicht mehr allein in Dalaran und hüpft, sondern es sind 9/24 andere Leute involviert, mit denen man möglichst auf einer Linie liegen sollte. 

Einen Raid zu leiten und zu organisieren ist eine Menge Arbeit, ich mache das auch selber. Und wer sich da nicht an das hält, was der Raidleiter sagt, der fliegt aber sowas von hochkant raus - er kann ja einen eigenen Raid organisieren, für die grünblaue unverzauberte Fraktion, die kein TS hat und nicht buffen möchte. Will er nicht? Ist zu viel Arbeit? Ach was. -.-

Ich meine - keiner sagt was, wenn auf der blauen Hose vielleicht nicht gerade der epische Zauberfaden drauf ist, keiner wird sich beschweren, wenn das Item, das sowieso bald ausgetauscht wird, dann eben mit BC-Mats oder einer kleinen Verzauberung gepimpt wird. Aber auf unverzaubertes Equip im Raid reagiere ich allergisch. "Wieso, ich tausch das doch eh bald aus, da lohnt sich das Verzaubern nicht" - da kommt von mir als Raidleitung nur "hol dir ruhig den epischen Enchant, denn heute Abend tauschst du garnichts..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (4. Februar 2009)

wer kein flaeschchen und/oder essen drin hat, wird bei der vergabe der gegenstaende nicht bevorzugt


----------



## Tomratz (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Es geht den meissten nich darum das sie keine zeit haben sondern kein bock
> mir geht es auch so
> ich stehe manchmal sinnlos 5h in dalaran rum und lese die chatchannel oder was auch immer aber selbst da wenn ich 5h lange weile habe gehe ich nicht farmen weil kein spass macht



Aber es macht dir Spaß durch ne Ini oder nen Raid gezogen zu werden, auf Kosten anderer, die sich auf diesen
Event entsprechend vorbereiten?

Ich glaube ich hab es ein paar Seiten vorher schon mal bei jemand anderem gemacht, wiederhole es aber gerne.

Gib mir deinen Ingame Namen und du bist der erste der auf meiner Ignorliste landet, denn mit solchen Parasiten
will ich in keinen Raid.

Da kommt einem echt die Galle hoch. Wollen mitraiden haben aber null Bock auch was dafür zu tun, wahrscheinlich
sind das dann genau die Typen die bei jedem Teil Need schreien und sich aufregen wenn der RL den Loot nicht auch
noch zu ihren Gunsten verteilt.


----------



## mmm79 (4. Februar 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> übertreib ma ned für randoms raids brauch man gar nix außer sich selber ^^


/sign

und ich glaub net das sich bei mir wer in random raids aufregen würde, wenn ich mich net buffe
mein equip ist enchanted und bei satharion mir 3adds und vielleicht noch malygos, wenns schlecht läuft, hau ich mir buff zeug rein

http://www.youloot.de/sec/300000/module/it...amp;n=seraphita
oder siehe Signatur


----------



## manavortex (4. Februar 2009)

Hübscher Heroic-Char... habe selbst einen Dotlock-Twink. Aber für Raids nicht zu gebrauchen.
Dir fehlen etwa 200 Trefferwertung. Von deinem Equip ist nichts, aber auch gar nichts, verzaubert - nicht mal ein Faden auf der Hose, der ja nun wirklich nichts mehr kostet. Ich würde so einen DD nicht in einen Raid mitnehmen!
Als Dotlock bedeutet jeder Dot, dem widerstanden wird, DPS-Einbußen in gefühlter Millionenhöhe. Da solltest du ganz dringend dran arbeiten. Denn so wirst du im Schaden deutlich unter den Tanks liegen, und von daher wäre es den anderen DDs gegenüber unfair, dir Loot zu geben, der wäre bei den Tanks dann besser aufgehoben, die im Verhältnis deutlich mehr Schaden machen. Man könnte es natürlich auch entzaubern und den Tanks dann mit den neuen Voids überragende Werte auf die Brustrüssi zaubern, das wäre auch sinnvoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Humfred (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo, muss jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen.
Es ist ja so, an einem Abend kommt man alleine mit den Drops auf 300 Gold in Naxx.
In meinem Raid hat der Leader BigBrother installiert, damit kann er dann sehen wer kein Buffood und / oder keine Fläschchen / 2 Elixiere drinhat.
Wer das nicht hat bekommt entweder eine Lootsperre für 2 Raids oder muss 500 Gold in die Gildenkasse legen da die andren ihr eigenes Gold dafür ausgeben das der Raid erfolgreich wird.

Ich denke es sollte immer so sein das alle voll gebufft sind da es so schneller und einfacher für alle geht.

Die 200-300 Gold an einem Raidabend hat man so schnell auf 80 zusammen, da gibts keine Ausrede mehr das man kein Gold hat.

- Hum


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Aber es macht dir Spaß durch ne Ini oder nen Raid gezogen zu werden, auf Kosten anderer, die sich auf diesen
> Event entsprechend vorbereiten?



warum gezogen werden?...bei nem schwierigen content bin ich absolut für flasks.....für den aktuellen sehe ich es absolut nicht ein dass ich mich buffe. ob naxx25 in 3h oder in 3h 10 min clear ist....sind 10 min 200g wert?


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Februar 2009)

Farm du mal, als healer schnell 200g .. das geht net wirklich.
und wenn ich mir den raid buffs schon 2,5k + heal hab und ein mana reg von 1200 .. brauch ich net noch ne flask, da ich mich sowieso schon langweile : P 
ich geh in der regel mit 80% mana aus jedem boss fight raus, ausser patchwork. am anfang, das die raid neu war, hab ich auch buff food und flasks eingeworfen. aber wir sind nun relativ fix. (ein fluegel in gut einer stunde beim 25er) das ich nun net auch noch buffzeugs kaufe ^^


----------



## Hairman (4. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> 2. Hatte es sich bestätigt =D und naja eine "Lüge" soll nicht ungestraft bleiben xD
> Aber schön ich lass es bleiben und poste/flame/spamme/rumdeppe nur noch ohne Armory Links.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Post war öhm sagen wir mal eine gute Vorlage, dem stimme ich zu. 
hc bedeutete allerdings nicht hardcore, wie du wahrscheinlich dachtest, sondern heroic (hoffe ich jedenfalls mal für ihn).
Und da gebe ich ihm Recht, dass der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor von flasks dort eher gering ist. 
Sollte er doch hardcore gemeint haben, soll er sich jetzt mal kurz ausgelacht fühlen.


----------



## Nicolanda (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die flask etc gehört einfach dazu! Im raid muss man alles mögliche aus seinem char rausholen. Die Leute die sowas net einwerfen gehören gekickt aus dem raid!!


----------



## Nicolanda (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die flask etc gehört einfach dazu! Im raid muss man alles mögliche aus seinem char rausholen. Die Leute die sowas net einwerfen gehören gekickt aus dem raid!!


----------



## Xydor (4. Februar 2009)

Buffen ist so billig wie noch nie. In Stammgruppen sollte buffen einfach dazugehören (bei uns wird das auch immer schön kontrolliert und mit Minus-DKP geahndet).
Bei Randomgruppen finde ich buffen prinzipiell nicht soooo essentiell, was mich da mehr aufregt sind Leute, die Null Komma Null verzaubert oder gesockelt sind: es gibt seit WotLK prinzipiell (fast) immer ne Billigvariante (+8 Werte auf Brust, 50 Zaubermacht auf Waffe etc etc).
Blaue Sockelsteine (oder zumindest grüne Sockelsteine) und Billigverzauberungen sollte sich jeder leisten können, und egal, ob der Ausrüstungsgegenstand wohl nur 1-2Tage getragen wird: wer Raiden will, der sollte verzaubert und gesockelt sein.
Da reißt es ein Flascherl mehr oder weniger dann auch nicht mehr raus, wenn man nen "nackigen" Char vor sich hat. (... und es gehört ja heutzutage schon zum guten Ton anscheinend, selbst Epics nicht mehr zu verzaubern oder zu sockeln).

PS.: die passende Skillung und die passenden Glyphen sollte man eigentlich nicht mehr erwähnen müssen beim Raiden. (ich wechsle meine Glyphen auch immer, wenn ich von PvE auf PvP umskille und andersrum: sowas kann man erwarten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
... mit ner PvP-Skillung und/oder PvP-Glyphen raiden (oder anders gesagt einfach mit KEINER Raid-PvE-Skillung und/oder Glyphen): einfach ne Sauerei den anderen gegenüber!


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Der Post war öhm sagen wir mal eine gute Vorlage, dem stimme ich zu.
> hc bedeutete allerdings nicht hardcore, wie du wahrscheinlich dachtest, sondern heroic (hoffe ich jedenfalls mal für ihn).
> Und da gebe ich ihm Recht, dass der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor von flasks dort eher gering ist.
> Sollte er doch hardcore gemeint haben, soll er sich jetzt mal kurz ausgelacht fühlen.



Ich hab beides bedacht und iwie... find ich beides zu übertrieben.  ?(hc = hardcore = heroic)?^^


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> *Gib mir deinen Ingame Namen und du bist der erste der auf meiner Ignorliste landet, denn mit solchen Parasiten
> will ich in keinen Raid.*
> Das hat der Liebe Tomratz geschrieben und er meinte mich weil er ja mein post zitiert hat
> 
> ...



Naja Leecher will keiner im Raid haben, Ich genauso wenig. Also bisschen farmbereitschaft gehört dazu auch wenns einem gar nicht passt.
Bsp: Deine Gilde hat die Möglichkeit nen Server1st abzustauben und im Raid heissts so jetzt alles durchbuffen und go, sowie Flasc rein.
Du: "Oh ich hab keine Flascs weil ich in Dala Chat gelesen hab und kein Bock hatte auf farmen".

Wie glaubst wird da reagiert?^^


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Sollte er doch hardcore gemeint haben, soll er sich jetzt mal kurz ausgelacht fühlen.


Najoa, kennst Du seine Twinks?
Jemand der 10h am Tag Lowlevel-PvP betreibt darf sich wahrscheinlich ebenfalls hardcore-Spieler nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, aber zurück zum Thema...



Nicolanda schrieb:


> Also ich finde die flask etc gehört einfach dazu! Im raid muss man alles mögliche aus seinem char rausholen. Die Leute die sowas net einwerfen gehören gekickt aus dem raid!!


Spieler 1: Du - gepottet
Spieler 2: Anderer Spieler mit exakt gleichem Equip - ungepottet

Boss liegt und Spieler 2 hat mehr Schaden verursacht als Du.

Japp, es stimmt... den sollte man auf jeden Fall kicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (4. Februar 2009)

also wenn die raidleitung so etwas vorschreibt, heißt es ja, dass sie weiß, dass es ohne nicht klappt...dann sollte man sich lieber erstmal weiter equippen (es muss nich nur am eq liegen, vllt auch am zusammenspiel/skill der spieler oder ähnlichem).
und des weiterem:
solche vorschriften sind komplett sinnfrei. wenn jemand nich mit bufffood/flasks spielen will, dann soll ers doch lassen. ich geh auch nich für jeden raid für 200-300g einkaufen - is mir definitiv zu teuer. und da mein dmg passt, mein tanking auch, meckert auch keiner rum.
und ich denke mal, dass die 170 spelldmg oder was das sind jetzt nich so den unterschied machen.
(außer wenn ich zu malygos geh, da kauf ich das bufffood mit hit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ergo:
überzeugter nich-buffood/flask-benutzer

mfg
maxi


----------



## Sethek (4. Februar 2009)

Ich selber mampfe lecker essen und zieh mir die Fläschchen im sixpack rein. Warum? Weils mir Spaß macht. Standgas ist das meine nicht - aber von anderen in randomraids das zu erwarten? Lächerlich, wenn sie wollen, sollen sie, freu mich über jeden, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Solang die Leute Humor haben ist mir das total egal.

Was anderes mags wieder sein, wenn irgendwann die neuen Raidinstanzen mit regelmäßigen Stammgruppen angegangen werden und tatsächlich wieder zumindest im Ansatz schwierig werden - aber dann versteht sich das ohnehin von selbst, zumindest mit den Leuten, mit denen ich zusammen spiele.


----------



## Visalia (4. Februar 2009)

hi Leute,

was für ne sinnfreie Diskussion??

Ganz einfaches Sozialverhalten, aber anscheinend lässt dieses im grossen WWW sowieso zu wünschen über, es ist immer ein geben und nehmen ^^

Ihr wollt ja die Items auch ?!  

ERGO ganz selbstverständlich für mich  sich anständig für nen Raid vorzubereiten, dazu gehört eben mal das man seine Fläschchen und Bufffood dabei hat. Egal ob Gildenintern oder Random ^^

Denn was ist das Ende vom Lied wenns ned klappt -->> rumgeheule ^^

bye und viel Erfolg beim Raiden ^^


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Du hast in einer hinsicht recht ich habe das geschrieben aber der thread geht um random raids
> Aber ich mach nur gildenruns und *wenn* wir ma flask benutzen kriege ichs von einen rl kumpel
> geschenkt
> 
> ...



ICH VERFLUCHE ALLE RND RAIDS!^^

naja von mir aus...
mom wtf
5h Dala Chat lesen? Ich hoff mal du hast nen guten Psychiater! Auf meim Server zumindest würdest den brauchen^^


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> 5h Dala Chat lesen? Ich hoff mal du hast nen guten Psychiater! Auf meim Server zumindest würdest den brauchen^^


Aber oft wesentlich besser als das Fernsehprogramm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (4. Februar 2009)

Wie heisst es doch so (treffender Weise) schön?

No Risk, no Fun!
Wer nicht bereit ist, etwas auszugeben um etwas zu verdienen und sich nur gern von andern buffen lässt, sollte mitm Hintern zuhause bleiben.

>>Gemeinschaftlicher Raid<<

einfach mal drüber nachdenken, was das heissen könnte.....


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Aber oft wesentlich besser als das Fernsehprogramm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja "oft"

Unter der Woche gibts am Nachmittag auf RTL2 genug Sitcoms zum schlapplachen =)

<3 Hinterm Sofa, an der Front
<3 Still Standing
<3 Immer wieder Jim

und sonst noch Kram =D
.
.
.
Emm kanns sein das wir hier grad völlig ins Offtopic rutschen? Naja der Thread is eh schon "beendet" aber trotzdem =D


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> >>Gemeinschaftlicher Raid<<
> 
> einfach mal drüber nachdenken, was das heissen könnte.....



Zusammen mit 9 - 24 Leuten die man abgrundtief hasst, zu versuchen mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viele Epixx für sich selbst zu bekommen.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zusammen mit 9 - 24 Leuten die man abgrundtief hasst, zu versuchen mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viele Epixx für sich selbst zu bekommen.


Klingt etwas sarkastisch, trifft es aber ziemlich gut.


----------



## abe15 (4. Februar 2009)

Iodun schrieb:


> Also es ist schon mal ziemlich lollig wenn die Raidführung das vorschreibt. Wir haben immer einen dabei der ein großes Festmahl in den Raum schmeißt. das reicht irgendwie auch. Und wir lassen ihm immer bisschen Fleisch im Briefkasten. Auf die Art und Weise sind die Kosten ziemlich bei 0.



Wer diszipliniert auf hohem Niveau raiden will muss Bufffood vorschreiben.
Bei uns ist lediglich in Naxx keine Flask Pflicht mehr, in allen anderen Inis muss eine Flask + Bufffood vorhanden sein.
Ich finds richtig so!


----------



## Gnap (4. Februar 2009)

potten ja wenn nen boss / instanz nicht  auf farmstatus ist danach ist es wayne finde ich!


----------



## Elda (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Armory Link
> ...


Lol du hast nur 75 hit triffst du eigentlich was im Raid?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b2t: Flasks bei Encountern die neu sind (nicht auf Farmstatus) ist empfehlenswert.
Und wenns auf farm is dann geht das auch ohne Flasks undso...


----------



## Victiln (4. Februar 2009)

Naja, da ich bis auf 5er inzen keine randomgrps benötige (nur mal fürn 10er 2 oder 3 rnds dabei), kann ich das nicht wirklich nachvollziehen...bufffood is nur bei speziellen archivementruns wichtig...
heißt sarth mit 3 adds isn verdammt teurer spaß, genauso wie experimente wie "der Unsterbliche" oder so in naxx...
da benutze ich schon alles, was ich iwie brauchen kann.

Falls ich mich doch mal in eine randomgrp für naxx 25 verirre (zB wenn meine Leute naxx schon in dieser id gecleart haben und ich nicht da sein konnte, wegen Arbeit), dann nehme ich echt nur das nötigste zu mir...manchmal schmeiß ich nen festmahl in den raum und gut ist. Meistens reicht es.

Ich seh aber nicht ein, nen haufen gold rauszuhauen für randomraids, die eh zum scheitern verurteilt sind ...
(Auf meinem Server habe ich noch NIE Naxx 25 rnd clearen...das geht nur im 10er mit viiiiel Glück)
Und außerdem...mit über 2k zm unbuffed und ner critrate von fast 40% braucht man kein bufffood mehr, da reichen die "normalen" Buffs der anderen Klassen auch aus.

(und es ist mir völlig gleich, ob ich 2100 zm gebufft habe oder 2200...das gold für die Frostwyrmfläschchen kann ich mir echt sparen)


----------



## Estafin (4. Februar 2009)

ich gestehe ich hab nur die erste seite gelesen, aber die meinungen gehen ja weit auseinander.
gut ich selbst kann auch nur meine meinung zu beipflichten und die ist seit 4 jahren (ka denke die solltens nu sein langsam  ^^) immer noch das wenn man raiden gehen mag, egel welche instanz oder schwierigkeit immer ne grundvoraussetzung ist das die leute ihr optimales zum erfolg beitragen.
d.h. im einzelnen bufffood in ausreichender menge dabeihaben und nutzen, flas/elexiere in ausreichender menge dabei und nutzen, das equip ist bestmöglich gesockelt und enchanted...
wer das anders sieht hat in nem raid wo ich mitgehe nix zu suchen. ich erwarte nur was ich selbst leisten kann, aber wofür sollte man leute mitnehmen die die grundregeln nicht beachten.

btw: raids die ich selber leite sage ich es vorher an, wer dann nciht flas nutz und buffood drinne hat: byebye   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gibt immer genug andere die gerne mitraiden wollen und den platz gerne haben würden.

was nicht heißen soll das keine leute in den raid hineinkommen deren equip noch nicht so top ist, solange sie wie jeder andere 100% bringen und das raidsetup passt ist des wurscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn man immer 100% dabei ist und der boss partout mal nicht fallen mag (gut kommt im aktuellen content nunmal nicht wirklich vor) dann machts trotzdem spass, und jedes prozent mehr das der boss runtertickt ist nen sieg für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (4. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Lol du hast nur 75 hit triffst du eigentlich was im Raid?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Woweule85 schrieb:


> jop leider treffe ich genug damit sonst hätt ich mir schon equip mit mehr trefferwertung besorgt^^oder gesockelt
> 3-3.5k dps ub auf single target reicht mir eigentlich mit diesen gear ersmal aus
> wenn du es nicht glauben solltest erstell ein char auf garrosh komm if vor die heroisch trainings atrappe ,inv me und lass recount laufen
> 
> ...



Ihr macht doch beide kein dmg *hust* xDDDD


----------



## Dark Guardian (4. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag bestimmt ~15 Leute erlebt die keine Flask oder Bufffood dabei hatten. Begründung war " Es läuft doch alles , regt euch mal nicht auf ".
> 
> Es ist nunmal einfach so dass solche Items fürs raiden gebraucht werden.
> 
> ...



Dein Fisch: 30 kritische Trefferwertung? ~0,65% Crit mehr - wenn das bei 2-4 Castern fehlt kann der Raid natürlich sofort einpacken.

125 Spellpower sind viel - je nach Klasse - aber auch wenig. Wieviel DPS mag das ausmachen? 50? 100? Selbst wenn es 100 DPS wären sind das bei 3-4k DPS nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißem Stein. 10 min Fight z.B. = 60000 Schadensverlust. Das ist ein schlechter Witz bei den 2400000 Schaden die in der gleichen Zeit übrig bleiben. 40 Caster müssten ohne Flask rumrennen damit quasi ein kompletter CasterDD ausfällt. 

Du hättest dir ein besseres Beispiel suchen sollen. So z.B. ein Tank und seine Ausdauer. Da kann im Ernstfall wirklich jeder Punkt um Leben und Tod entscheiden.

Mein Fazit: Sich über sowas aufzuregen ist witzlos und es ist das Gold nicht wert, schon gar nicht beim aktuellem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen. 

Es geht auch problemlos ohne, warum also sinnlos das Gold zum fenster rauswerfen? 

Wenn du für den Bus nur ein Kurzstreckenticket für nen Euro brauchst kaufst du direkt das Langstrecken Ticket für 10 Euro einfach nur weil du das Geld hast (mal von nem reichem Muttersöhnchen ausgegangen, nicht von Otto-Normal-Mensch)? 

Die WoW-Community ist zwar kleinlich, aber das es nun shcon so krass geworden ist x) Wegen den paar Pünktchen Schaden sich beschweren - demnächst müssen alle DDs vor dem Raid an den Puppen antreten und der Raidleiter überprüft höchstpersönlich die DPS ob auch ja die 4231 Punkte (und keinen Punkt weniger) erreicht werden!

Davon abgesehen da sman bei einem Random Raid nie weiss was einen erwartet = Gold ist eventuell noch mehr zum Fenster rausgeworfen als sowieso.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> Ich seh aber nicht ein, nen haufen gold rauszuhauen für randomraids, die eh zum scheitern verurteilt sind ...


Ein wichtiger Punkt.
Meine Mama sagte immer: Random-Raids sind wie Pralinenschachteln. Man weiß nie was man als nächstes bekommt.

Invite -> 
Geportet werden oder hinfliegen -> 
Buffen -> 
Flask einwerfen -> 
Bufffood rein -> 
Etliche Wipes an Trashmobs, ein paar Tries auf den ersten Boss -> 
Raidabbruch nach 1h -> 
ID versaut und ausser Spesen nix gewesen.

Erlebt man oft genug und ist eigentlich schon Grund genug auf Flasks in Random-Raids zu verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Super du bist soooo toll weil du soviel Zeit online verbingst...
> 
> Ich hab zu 60er und 70er Zeiten dank Studium aktiv geraidet (siehe Post auf seite 8 oder so) und hab ein sehr gutes eingespieltes Team
> in der Gilde, ich kann maximal 2 Mal pro Woche raiden, was ich auch mache und verbringe den Rest meiner Onlinezeit damit wozu ich Lust habe nicht
> ...



Schön, dass Du dir die Freiheit nimmst, um in einem TEAM Spiel, dass zu tun, wozu Du Lust hast....gehst Du beim Fußball auch einfach mal so vom Platz, wenn Du keine Lust mehr hast oder kommst ohne Fußballschuhe, weil man ja nicht zwingend welche braucht, wenn man im Mittelfeld spielt? Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass deine Manschaftskollegen das überhaupt nicht witzig finden...Du reduzierst somit die Chancen auf einen Erfolg!! 

Das hat nichts mehr mit 7/24 und dem ganzen Blödsinn zu tun...ganz im Gegenteil, gerade weil Raidkollegen nicht jeden Tag Zeit haben sollte jeder sich Mühe geben, damit die beiden Tage in der Wochen erfolgreich und nicht frustrierend enden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> ohne scherz so war das in meiner alten gilde vor jeden raid mussten wir dmg auf die puppen machen und der RL hat die dps überprüft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha.....sachen gibt es...... der raidleiter hat wohl wirklich keine anderen sorgen oder? ....zudem dürfte ihm wohl aus vergangenen raids bekannt sein wer die dmg-spitze bildet... 

...hat die gilde überhaupt was gerissen?..... also bei so einem raidleiter bezweifle ich das....


----------



## Tidoc (4. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> geht man random kann man nicht verlangen das flask pflicht ist




kann man schon ansonnsten wir man nicht mitgenommen


----------



## Larandera (4. Februar 2009)

tja...die alten raids von damals waren schon iwie klasse...zwar anstrengend aber dennoch hatten sie was..mit bc wurden sie schon immer schneller und naja...hatten nicht mehr sowas spezielles..naja mit wotlk hab ich dann mit 80 aufgehört xD
ach ich vermisse trozdem die zeiten wo man mal 3 stunden aq20/40 war, dann nach paar tagen dort wo man aufgehört hat wieder anfing....oder das gute alte bwl^^...ach mc...^^

da war das ts noch für taktik-gespräche etc verwendet worden und nicht um über großmutters kuchen zu reden ^^

naja buff-food reicht für normale runs(für schwere bosse oder net so dollle grp mal flask reinhaun) und für gildenruns etc dann auch flask


naja ...wow hat sich für mich in eine art verändert, wie ich es nicht mehr als spaß sehe..

darkfall ich komme =) *auf release wart....*


----------



## Leviathan666 (4. Februar 2009)

Wer ordentlich raiden will, sollte doch wohl mindestens das Maximum rausholen was geht. 
Und dazu gehört nunmal ein vernünftiges Equip mit entsprechenden Verzauberungen, Sockelsteinen, Fläschchen und Bufffood.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man darf natürlich nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen, denn es gibt doch eine ganze menge Spieler die sich eben nicht um oben genanntes kümmern.
Aber hey, seine Gruppen und Gilden kann man sich selbst aussuchen. Wenn man als Random mitgeht und dann auf lauter Spieler trifft die kein Bufffood+Flasks einwerfen, dann weiß man wenigstens für sich selbst, dass man alle nötigen Schritte unternommen hat um dem Raid hilfreich zu sein.


----------



## Lokibu (4. Februar 2009)

> Zusammen mit 9 - 24 Leuten die man abgrundtief hasst, zu versuchen mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viele Epixx für sich selbst zu bekommen.



Trifft allerdings nur auf Random Raids zu. Wenn man das in ner Gilde denkt, ist man auf jeden Fall in der falschen drin.

Ich finde das ganze immer noch sinnlos, da man ja die Wahl hat die entsprechende Raidgruppe zu suchen. Wenn ich schon für viel G Flask und BUffood kaufe, dann sollten das die anderen im Raid auch machen. Wobei ich lieber 5 min angeln gehe anstatt Gold auszugeben. Das kostet mich nämlich gar nichts. Inzwischen gibt es für jede Fischsorte einen Schwarm. 

Es sind gerade mal eine Hand voll Leute die keine Flasks nehmen möchten. Einen Grund gibt es dafür net wirklich. Aber man kann ja für alles einen Grund finden. Für einen Raidtag reichen ca. 100 Gold, wenn man alles kaufen will. Diese 100 G kann man sehr schnell einnehmen. Somit sind die Kosten kein Grund. Das der Kontent so leicht ist, ist auch kein Grund. Warum sollte man den Run nicht noch einfacher machen mit den Flask. Dann ist man schneller fertig und hat Zeit für was anderes.

Das Flask nichts bringen ist auch nicht richtig. Mag sein dass nicht immer die Situation da ist, dass man den kleinsten Schaden braucht. Aber wenn man deswegen wiped, weil 1% DPS fehlen, dann sollte man sich nicht beschweren.

Naja der einzigste echte Grund Buffod und Flask nicht zu nehmen, ist aus Überzeugung. Aber Leute die so Kleinigkeiten aus Überzeugung nicht machen, sind eh nicht ganz normal. Meistens sind das Leute die auf andere gehört haben und sich deren Überzeugung angeeignet haben. Aber Überzeugung ist der ultimative Grund für alles, wo man keine anderen Gründe vorlegen kann. Ich räume aus Überzeugung die Waschmaschine nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#




> Aber hey, seine Gruppen und Gilden kann man sich selbst aussuchen. Wenn man als Random mitgeht und dann auf lauter Spieler trifft die kein Bufffood+Flasks einwerfen, dann weiß man wenigstens für sich selbst, dass man alle nötigen Schritte unternommen hat um dem Raid hilfreich zu sein.



Würde ich nicht so sehen. Bin doch net blöd und tu für nen Raid, in dem keiner einsieht Buffod + Flasks zu nehmen, alle nötigen Schritte unternehmen. Solche Raids meide ich dann, die Reparaturkosten danach sind meistens höher als die Kosten für Flasks und Buffood.

@Dalmus

Grundsätzlich ja, aber nur wenn Du Hellseher bist. In diesem Fall nehme ich erst nach dem zweiten Wipe bei Trashmobs schon keine Elixiere mehr ein. Aber das kann man nicht von Anfang an als Grund nehmen. Ab dem dritten Wipe muss ein Fischmahl her ansonsten auch kein Bufffood. Richtig ist, dass man irgendwann das Preis/Nutzungsverhältnis abwägen muss, allerding, wie gesagt, können nur Hellseher das schon bei Beginn des Raids sagen.


----------



## Alpax (5. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> - Flask of the Frost Wyrm ( 125 Spellpower ) = ~ 80g * 2 = 160g



fail ^^ .. Verkaufe ich auf Mal'Ganis für 50G pro Stk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (5. Februar 2009)

Flasks und buff-Food sollten in Raids selbstverständlich sein, alle Ausreden hier kommen von Leuten, die nicht im Sinne des Raids sondern in eigenen Interesse egoman spielen!


----------



## _-JIN-_ (5. Februar 2009)

lololol sag ich nur dazu... warum flask undso nax 10/25 ist doch mal sowas von easy mode... ihr stellt euch auch alle an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (5. Februar 2009)

In einem Randomraid herrschen andere (keine) Regeln im Gegensatz zu den meinsten Gildeninternen Raids.
Ich bin eigentlich der Typ, der das beste aus seiner Klasse (Heilung/Schaden) rausholen will, deshalb gehört für mich Bufffood und Flask einfach dazu. Ohne würde ich mich unvollständig fühlen.

In einem Randomraid kommt es mir nur auf die Leute an, wenn ich sehe das sich so gut wie alle zu potten, mach ich das auch. Wenn es aber die hälfte nicht für nötig hält, verzichte ich auch drauf auch wenn der Raidleader meckert. Der Derzeitige Content ist Pipifax und man braucht es eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich es sei denn es sind viele Leute dabei, die noch etwas Eqip brauchen. Trotzdem wird es gerne gesehen.

Wenn ich selbst nen Raidlead mache, hat sich jeder einzelne, ohne Ausnahme mit 2 Elixieren (Wächter & Kampfelixier) oder 1 Fläschchen und Bufffood zu buffen. Dies geschiet mit Vorankündigung vor dem Raidinvite, wer sich dem Raid anschließt, ist sich dessen bewusst. Pottet er sich nicht und tut das auch nach mehrfacher Ansprache (Teamspeak) nicht, fliegt er raus und es kommt Ersatz ran, aus pasta.
So wars zumindest noch zu Bc, @ Wotlk ist das nicht all zu tragisch.

Wer dem Raid nix geben will, der bekommt auch nix vom Raid, ganz einfache devise.


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. Februar 2009)

Flasks und Bufffood im 10er bzw 25er Raid sind Pflicht. Wenn man schlau ist handelt man einfach etwas mit Freunden aus und schon ist das kein Thema mehr. Ich bau dir die flasks du besorgst das bufffood und das wars. Das sich hier einige aufregen das man sich überhaupt selbst buffen sollte ist ein starkes 
Stück.Punkt aus. Thema erledigt.

PS: Wir wissen es langsam das der content zu leicht ist und es nervt jetzt nur noch wenn jemand das ständig wiederholt. Falls Ulduar wirklich so hart wird freue ich mich schon auf die threads von denjenigen die behauptet haben der content wäre zu leicht und sich dann beschweren das es zu schwer geworden ist.


----------



## _-JIN-_ (5. Februar 2009)

aber was ist das für nen logik??? warum sollte man bufffood essen wenn es auch super easy ohne geht? und man spart ne menge gold und zeit beim farmen.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn die "Raidführung" sowas vorschreibt, kann mich die Raidführung mal gediegen da küssen, wo ich kein Gesicht hab.

Wenns läuft, dann läufts....wenn nicht dann liegts sicher nicht daran, dass 3 oder 4 Leute nix eingeschmissen haben....


----------



## BrdDaSram (5. Februar 2009)

Mir schreibts keiner vor - ich machs von Haus aus weils einfach
dazu gehört - als Alchi hab ich da keine Sorgen und Bufffood gibts billig im ah


----------



## fna (5. Februar 2009)

Wer raiden geht und nicht potten oda buffzeug essen will gehört einfach ausgeschlossen. Warum sollte man jemanden mitnehmen der nicht das best mögliche geben will und somit sein raid, sei es random oda gildenintern, den max support zu bieten. 

Auch wenn man die ini 50 mal gecleared hat sollte man trotzdem jedes ma voll gebufft sein es geht schneller was ja jeder will bloß schnell durch rushen ... neeeeed epiix 


Ich freu mich schon auf Ulduar , wo die ganzen casuals(dümmste wort ever!) und möchtegerns (höffentlich) richtig auf die fresse fallen.


----------



## SixtenF (5. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kein Mensch geht in ein Random Raid aus Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (5. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Wenn die "Raidführung" sowas vorschreibt, kann mich die Raidführung mal gediegen da küssen, wo ich kein Gesicht hab.
> 
> Wenns läuft, dann läufts....wenn nicht dann liegts sicher nicht daran, dass 3 oder 4 Leute nix eingeschmissen haben....



Tja, so einer wie Du wird dann halt von den Raids ausgeschlossen. Man nutzt seit jeher Buff's aller Art, ob's gut läuft oder net spielt keine Rolle.
Und von wegen 200g, zu teuer lol. Das iss absolut lächerlich. Ich mach allein durch's AH 2.000-4.000g pro Tag, ich mach nicht mal Dailies, auch da gibt's genug Kohle.

Somit gilt für Buff-Verweigerer: Ich muß leider draußen bleiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (5. Februar 2009)

*Buffs überall Pflicht ?

Dann hat die Gilde nichts drauf und schieb die Schuld auf Ausrüstung,Buffs etc*



Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Tja, so einer wie Du wird dann halt von den Raids ausgeschlossen. Man nutzt seit jeher Buff's aller Art, ob's gut läuft oder net spielt keine Rolle.
> Und von wegen 200g, zu teuer lol. Das iss absolut lächerlich. Ich mach allein durch's AH 2.000-4.000g pro Tag, ich mach nicht mal Dailies, auch da gibt's genug Kohle.
> 
> Somit gilt für Buff-Verweigerer: Ich muß leider draußen bleiben!
> ...




Werd erwachsen,dass tut ja weh


----------



## Caidy (5. Februar 2009)

ich denke da fängt die Disziplin an, wenn man rnd geht und sich leute nicht dran halten kann man kicken, bei uns gibt es für jeden try ohne 2 elixiere(wächter+kampf) oder flask, und ohne bufffood - dkp.


Irgendwo müssen Grenzen gesetzt und Pflichten für alle aufgesetzt werden. Das zeigt das Interesse erfolgreich zu Raiden und die Gilde zu unterstützen.

wenn ihnen 200g zu teuer sind, mal abgesehen das man die auch selber farmen kann (mitlerweile hat ja fast jeder nen kräuterkunde twink oder so) und wenn nicht kann man sich auch mit gildies arangieren.


Zu mir kommen viele mit tauschgeschäften, wie zb xy fische für ne flask.

Wo ein wille ist ist auch ein weg und wer diesen nicht zeigt ist auch des raidens nicht wert^^

und @ jhonny, doch genau daran liegt es oft. Die bosse fordern ne gewisse dps, können ins enrage kommen. manche heiler haben noch net t7,5 und ne super manareg.

und genau diese sachen machen es einfacher und sicherer. sonst müsste man auch nicht buffen wenn das alles so egal wäre


----------



## JohnnyNRW (5. Februar 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Tja, so einer wie Du wird dann halt von den Raids ausgeschlossen. Man nutzt seit jeher Buff's aller Art, ob's gut läuft oder net spielt keine Rolle.
> Und von wegen 200g, zu teuer lol. Das iss absolut lächerlich. Ich mach allein durch's AH 2.000-4.000g pro Tag, ich mach nicht mal Dailies, auch da gibt's genug Kohle.
> 
> Somit gilt für Buff-Verweigerer: Ich muß leider draußen bleiben!
> ...




So "einer wie ich" wurde noch nie ausgeschlossen, weil er nicht bis zum erbrechen vollgebuffed war. Und nein, es liegt nicht an der Verweigerung, Gold auszugeben, hab auch genug dank guter Berufe und cleverem Handel.

Einer wie ich hat sich nur dann voll gebuffed, wenn es nötig war und nicht um irgendwelchen Spacken, die sich "Raidleitung" nennt, das Ego aufzupolieren, damit man ihre "Befehle" befolgt.

Aber schön zu sehen, dass Du nicht fähig bist, einfach mal eine andere Meinun hinzunehmen, ohne diese gleich negativ kommentieren zu müssen.

Wenn Du der Meinung bist, Dir jedesmal, egal wohin es geht, Food etc für 200 Gold in den virtuellen Hals schieben zu müssen, hab ich da doch auch nix gegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Framos (5. Februar 2009)

und am ende weinen die 0 buffed wieder "mimimimiimimimi Alle anderen sind so OP weil sie rund 400 DPS mehr gefahren haben"


----------



## JohnnyNRW (5. Februar 2009)

Framos schrieb:


> und am ende weinen die 0 buffed wieder "mimimimiimimimi Alle anderen sind so OP weil sie rund 400 DPS mehr gefahren haben"




Dann war ich wohl nur in guten Raids bisher. Alles gelegt was vorgenommen wurde und keiner hat "mimimi" oder was immer dieser Kindergarten Ausdruck sagen soll, von sich gegeben.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morgana22 (5. Februar 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Wenn ich raiden gehe dann nur mit komplett verzaubertem Equip, optimalen Glyphen und natürlich mit Fläschchen + Bufffood.
> 
> Dabei geht es nicht darum ob eine Ini schwer oder leicht ist, sondern einfach darum das wenn ich schon raiden gehe, ich auch meinen maximal möglichen Betrag leisten will.
> 
> In Random Raids kann ich die nicht-buffer in gewisser weise verstehen, rein nach dem Motto "wenn hier schon die hälfte nicht buffed warum soll ich mir dann die Kosten aufhalsen wenns auch anders geht", was allerdings nicht heisst das ich das gut finde... Wenn ich Random-Raids organisieren würde dann würde ich direkt beim Gruppensuchen klar ansagen das buffen Pflicht ist, wer sich nicht dran hält fliegt, ganz einfach.



Full signed...wir sind eine kleine feste 10er Truppe die auch 25er organisiert, wer nicht bufft fliegt, egal ob "Hoher Rat" & CO...


----------



## Tonen (5. Februar 2009)

Echt dreist wer sich heute alles als raider bezeichnet. Und dann noch rumweinen wegen pots. absolut Lächerlich....

Waren unsere pot-mimimier ma PRE NERV in SWP/ Bei Kelthas?, in aq40 hinter fankriss?, im 60ger Naxx?

Da kamen fragen nach pots gar net auf Oo.
Wenn die Heiler/Tanks/DDS ( einfach alle) keine Pots/Flask geworfen hatten war da nix mit killen. Und damals konntest dich zukippen bis zum abwinken. ( Patchwerk trys damals zu 60ger hatte jeder ca 5-7 Pots drin) ( alles was iwie dmg/Heal/leben gesteigert hatte).Net nur 2 Pots/Flask wie heute. Ich als Hunter hatte sogar ne 2k Mana Flask drin weil es damals keine Ap Flask gab!

Ich als Raidleader hatte es angeordnet Pots und Flasks zu werfen was sich später jedoch normalisierte. Wer sich dafür zu schade war hat gelitten ( raidkick, -dkp zum abwinken). Wer Items will soll was dafür tun (Pots, Leistung, Engagement).

Dann habt ihr schon so nen Drecks Casual Content das jeder gimp alles clear hat und es wird trotzdem noch rumgeweint wegen Pots. Sry aber kommt ma klar.....


----------



## JohnnyNRW (5. Februar 2009)

Tonen schrieb:


> Echt dreist wer sich heute alles als raider bezeichnet. Und dann noch rumweinen wegen pots. absolut Lächerlich....
> 
> Waren unsere pot-mimimier ma PRE NERV in SWP/ Bei Kelthas?, in aq40 hinter fankriss?, im 60ger Naxx?
> 
> ...




Da war ich fast überall. Und wie bereits gesagt, da wo es Sinn macht, wird auch entsprechend gebufft. Aber wie Du selber gerade sagtest......das mit dem "Drecks Casual Content", ist eigentlich ne reine Flaskverschwendung..... da es ja jeder "gimp" clear hat! Wozu also noch teuer buffen, wenn jeder gimp da so durchkommt?


----------



## Framos (5. Februar 2009)

ich kenne das gar nicht anders ^^ Raide auf meinem Realm. mache buffed mehr dmg als n Todesritter 10 minuten später in der Gilde "Katzendps is so OP... kann doch net angehen dass er mehr dps hat als ich. ich bin Todesritter"


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Tja, so einer wie Du wird dann halt von den Raids ausgeschlossen. Man nutzt seit jeher Buff's aller Art, ob's gut läuft oder net spielt keine Rolle.
> Und von wegen 200g, zu teuer lol. Das iss absolut lächerlich. Ich mach allein durch's AH 2.000-4.000g pro Tag, ich mach nicht mal Dailies, auch da gibt's genug Kohle.
> 
> Somit gilt für Buff-Verweigerer: Ich muß leider draußen bleiben!
> ...



....eine sache hast du vergessen....nicht jeder kann es sich leisten täglich 10h in ein pc-spiel zu investieren.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2009)

Tonen schrieb:


> Echt dreist wer sich heute alles als raider bezeichnet. Und dann noch rumweinen wegen pots. absolut Lächerlich....
> 
> Waren unsere pot-mimimier ma PRE NERV in SWP/ Bei Kelthas?, in aq40 hinter fankriss?, im 60ger Naxx?



ja...ich war in allen raids vertreten und es wurde immer gepottet......jedoch bin ich sowie die restliche gilde der meinung dass pots bzw flasks im moment nicht nötig sind...nur beim 20er naxx run haben wir gepottet...

ansage vom raidleiter: "flasks werden für den kommenden content aufgespart"

bei uns läuft es idr immer so ab: 25 mann sind in der raidinstanz und die ersatzbank farmt in der zeit alles was gold bringt.....davon werden flasks sowie das bufffood finanziert.... von daher wird sowieso immer nur dann gebufft wenn der dafür zuständige uns mit den nötigen mittel versorgt...

werde ich angeschrieben und gefragt ob ich evtl lust bzw die id frei hätte für einen random raid, wird nie von mir verlangt dass ich mich buffe


----------



## Darkblood-666 (5. Februar 2009)

Bufffood und Flasks sind in meinen Augen eine Selbstverständlichkeit! Blizzard hat es so einfach gemacht an Gold zu kommen und auch die dafür notwqendigen Berufe wurden leichter zu skillen.

Ich seh das als Zeichen der Fairniss das man sich die Mühe macht den Raid vorran zu bringen und wenn er dadurch nur Verkürzt wird.
Wenn ich merke das niemand sonst im Raid sich die Mühe macht dann lass ich´s auch sein.
Aber ein Baggerfahrer will ich nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       soso raidleitung gibt nach?

1s das ist ZU teuer für ein raid,sowas zu kaufen (also flasks usw)
2s die raids sind gar ned so schwer (hier sind nicht buffs sondern teaam wichtig)
3s man nimmt nicht 6mages 2dudus und 2 Warris sondern verschiedene Klassen (so wird fast jede Klasse,die anderen Buffen)
4s ist doch kien wettlauf für DPS


----------



## Kelzón (5. Februar 2009)

wenn progress ist versteht sich self buffs von selbst aber wenn man die raids nur noch farmt wozu dan noch 
und wenn cih hir lese wozu ist es den sonst da... es ist nicht dazu da um es einfach zu benutzen weil masn kann
sondern zumindest wars vor wotlk noch so das man mit buffod flasks genommen hat wenn neuer contetn kam 
udn sich wider im progress befindet und man dan das eqip defizit mit buffod und so asugleicht
dan gabs so encounter wie brutalos wo man ohne flasks udn so nciht schaffen konnte als mage zb keine managems 
sondern flamecaps, anstant manapots destropots aber das alles ist seit wotlk leider nicht mehr nötig
von daher wers nimmt ok wer nicht auch egal wenns die raidleitung vorschreibt bleibt einen ja nix anderes übrig außer man nimmt -dkp in kauf


----------



## Totemkrieger (5. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Wenn die "Raidführung" sowas vorschreibt, kann mich die Raidführung mal gediegen da küssen, wo ich kein Gesicht hab.
> 
> Wenns läuft, dann läufts....wenn nicht dann liegts sicher nicht daran, dass 3 oder 4 Leute nix eingeschmissen haben....




Na dann viel Spaß in deinen Raids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für manche gehört es einfach zum raiden dazu.Und wer es absolut nicht einsieht wenn 24 andere Mitspieler vollgebufft zum Raid erscheinen,das es einfach ums Prinzip geht....da nützen auch die besten Argumente nix.>>>Raidkick



> Einer wie ich hat sich nur dann voll gebuffed, wenn es nötig war und nicht um irgendwelchen Spacken, die sich "Raidleitung" nennt, das Ego aufzupolieren, damit man ihre "Befehle" befolgt.



o.O dich hätte ich gern mal im Raid erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wurdest zu oft auf die Ersatzbank gesetzt?Oder einfach allgemein ne Abneigung gegen Raidleiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (5. Februar 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Armory Link
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Antworten auf diesen Post ansehe -> selfpwnd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Honkhorni schrieb:


> Naja Leecher will keiner im Raid haben, Ich genauso wenig. Also bisschen farmbereitschaft gehört dazu auch wenns einem gar nicht passt.
> Bsp: Deine Gilde hat die Möglichkeit nen Server1st abzustauben und im Raid heissts so jetzt alles durchbuffen und go, sowie Flasc rein.
> Du: "Oh ich hab keine Flascs weil ich in Dala Chat gelesen hab und kein Bock hatte auf farmen".
> 
> Wie glaubst wird da reagiert?^^



/sign



Kankru schrieb:


> Flasks und buff-Food sollten in Raids selbstverständlich sein, alle Ausreden hier kommen von Leuten, die nicht im Sinne des Raids sondern in eigenen Interesse egoman spielen!



/sign

Es ist natürlich eine andere Sache, wenn eine Raidstammgruppe irgendwann sagt, ok wir brauchen das Zeug nicht mehr, das buffen und Bufffood einschmeissen wird freigestellt, solange das aber nicht der Fall ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass jeder seinen Teil dazu beiträgt indem er/sie entsprechend bufffood, Fläschchen oder Elixiere benutzt.
Und gerade wenn ich in ne Randomgruppe reingeh, von der ich in den meisten Fällen eben nicht weiss ob die anderen gut sind, 
versuche ich persönlich, mein Bestes zu geben um den Erfolg der Gruppe sicherzustellen, d.h. ich nehme eben zumindest Elixiere und Bufffood.
Im Verlauf des Raids/der Ini kann man ja erkennen ob es notwendig ist oder nicht.
Was mich an dem Post von Woweule am meisten stört ist dieses überhebliche Getue, "ich bin zu faul zum farmen, Bufffood will ich auch nicht kaufen, also seht mal zu dass wir durch den Raid durchkommen ohne dass ich meinen faulen A.... bewegen muss. Die anderen können ja gerne ihr Gold zum Fenster rausschmeissen, ich pose lieber in Dalaran, weil wegen einem der kein Fläschchen benutzt wird der Raid schon nicht scheiitern".
Wenn jeder so denkt und irgendwann mal ein schwierigerer Content kommt, hat man sich so dran gewöhnt dass mans dann auch nicht macht. Dann kommt wieder das Gejammer, der Content ist soooo schwer, Nerf plz.

Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Statt in Dalaran rumzuposen, kann man in der gleichen Zeit im Kristallsangwald oder irgendwo anders in Nordend gemütlich angeln, kriegt auch jede Menge im Chat mit und tut nebenbei noch was für Skill und Bufffood.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (5. Februar 2009)

flasks sind finde ich im moment nicht nötig. Außer evtl bei sath mit 3 adds das wars aber dann auch schon. Beim Rest besteht zumindest bei uns keinen flask pflicht. Buffoad ist gerrn gesehen und die mats dafür fallen ja eh i-wie immer nebenbei an (bei mir zmd^^)


----------



## Dalmus (5. Februar 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Und von wegen 200g, zu teuer lol. Das iss absolut lächerlich. Ich mach allein durch's AH 2.000-4.000g pro Tag


Ololol, 2-4K nur?
Ich mach im AH 10K locker pro Tag und ich geh nur morgens für 10 Minuten da rein und abends für 20 Minuten!!11elf

Jedesmal wenn ich sowas lese wird mir der Kopf schwer und knallt auf den Tisch.
Das AH als goldene Gans in dem _Jeder_ soviel Gold machen kann wie er will.

Wie wär's dann mit folgender Gegenargumentation:
Damit Du 2-4K am Tag im AH verdienen kannst, müssen andere Spieler dort Deine Waren kaufen.
Den anderen Spielern fehlen dann die 2-4K, weswegen sie es sich nicht mehr leisten können nur aus Spass an der Freud teure Flasks einzuwerfen, nur damit der Raid 5 Minuten eher zuende ist.


----------



## Zrthun (5. Februar 2009)

An den Flasks und am Bufffood sieht man einfach die Einstellung der Leute. Gildenintern ist das eine Beleidigung der anderen Gildenmitglieder die sich vollständig buffen wenn man ständig ohne irgendwas kommt.

Denn wenn man die Summe ansieht dann macht die ganze bufferei mal eben eine Zeitdifferenz auf ganz Nax gesehen von sicher 30 Minuten aus und zumindest mir macht es definitiv mehr Spaß durch eine Instanz durchzurushen, als überall nur rumzustehen am besten noch auf den zu warten der eben zum Abendessen muss oder sonstiges. Außerdem hab ich dann auch noch Zeit für andere Sachen. Die Leute die sich nicht vollständig buffen sind übrigens oft auch die Leute die allgemein unter ihren Leistungsmöglichkeiten zurückbleiben.


----------



## aichecker (5. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr keine Freunde in WoW oder seid ihr auf fast allen ignorelisten zu finden?

Wozu hat man Freunde wenn man nicht kochen kann?(das fleisch zu farmen ist echt nur paar Minutensache)
und ich als kräuterer brauch auch nur paar Minuten um Mats für paar fläschchen zu sammeln und für mich und 
meinen Freunden welche zu machen. Da ich Wechselschicht mache und nur ab und zu spiele hab ich trotzdem alles 
mit beim Raid. 

Das einzige teure an naxx sind die Repkosten wenn der Abend schlecht läuft.
Also labert nicht son scheiss "zu teuer" mimimi.
(Seid nett im Spiel und sucht euch Freunde)

PS: WoW ist kein solospiel^^


----------



## JohnnyNRW (5. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß in deinen Raids
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn 24 Leute der Meinung sind, alle Flasks etc nehmen zu müssen in WOTLK, dann läuft was grundsätzliches falsch. Dann hat man scheinbar Angst, an den einfachsten Herausforderungen zu scheitern, wenn man nicht zugeschüttet ist mit virtuellem Doping.

Zum x-ten Mal, ich rede von den WOTLK Inis und nicht von den "früherern" Inis, wie BT, Hyal etc vor dem Nerf, oder gaaaaanz früher AQ40 etc. Natürlich ist man da vollgepumpt bis an die Haarpitzen reinmarschiert.....wie kann man das immer noch nicht verstehen.....Junge Junge.....

Und zu Deinem zweiten geistigen Erguss. Wenn Du mich im Raid erleben würdest, würdest nie wieder ohne mich raiden wollen. Ein derart lustiger TS Geselle, der zudem noch seinen Char beherrscht, nicht extrem Itemgeil ist und der Raidleitung auch mal sagt, dass die ein oder andere Aussage oder Taktik Mist ist und dies sogar noch gescheit begründet, ist selten geworden heute. Und genau soooo einer bin ich.

Und wenn eine Raidleitung (egal ob ich sie mag oder nicht) der Meinung ist, sich für irgendne Hansel Instanz in WOTLK vollpumpen zu müssen aus irgendnem sinnlosen Prinzip heraus...ja, dann kann sie mich wie geschrieben immer noch da küssen, wo ich immer noch kein Gesicht hab. Das kannst jetzt einfach mal hinnehmen, oder wieder sinnlos kommentieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Aegon (5. Februar 2009)

Kommt eben immer darauf an wo und mit wem man raidet.

In Randomgrp ist mir das einwerfen von Pots, Flasks und Bufffood egal. Meine Erwartungen an eine Randomgruppe sind so gering, wie die Benutzung von Buffmats. Aber in der Praxis ist es doch oftmals so, das sich weit über 50% der Spieler in Rnd-Raids entsprechend buffen. Essen tun fast alle und viele haben halt ein oder zwei Elixiere intus. Mir ist es noch nicht vorgekommen, dass kaum welche selfbuffed waren.

In einer festen Raidgruppe habe ich einen ganz anderen Erwartungsstand. Da erwarte ich das Beste, sowohl als Raidleiter als auch als Member. Es zeugt einfach davon, sein bestes zu geben und da können 2-5% Raiddmg, Raidhealth, Raidmana schon nützlich sein. Ich sage nicht, das es nicht ohne geht, aber einen positiven Effekt haben sie schon.
Man erwartet einfach von den Leuten in einer festen Grp, dass sie optimal bzw. bestmöglich vorbereitet zum Raid erscheinen. Und da führt kein Weg an Fläschchen und Bufffood vorbei.

Und teuer ist das alle male nicht, wie hier immer wieder dargestellt wird. Nur ein Beispiel:

Täglich 0,5 Std Hodier-Daylies ergibt in der Woche zB. Wyrm-Fleisch für 2 Stacks Food.
Täglich die Kochdaylie gibt die Gewürze fürs Bufffood. Meist sind Köche auch noch Angler und kommen so eh an alle Mats heran. Wenn nicht, dann einfach einem Kumpel ingame das Fleisch geben, der das dann verkocht. Also für alle irgendwie machbar, billig an Bufffood zu kommen.

Kräutersammler finden nur durchs herumfliegen in den Sturmgipfeln bei den Daylies in der Woche sicherlich 2-4 Frostlotus, die anderen Kräuter fallen da auch immer an. Somit ist für Kräuterkundler kein Mehraufwand gegeben, sich Flasks herzustellen oder herstellen zu lassen.
Die die keine Kräutersammler sind, haben andere Berufe und machen anderweitig Gold. Man kann auch mit dem Kumpel mal tauschen und ihm ein paar Barren gegen Lotuse geben etc pp.

Egal wie ich mich anstelle, ich finde ohne Mehraufwand immer genügend Mats um mir 4 Fläschchen in der Woche (reicht locker für die 2 Raidtage für Naxx, Malygos, Sarth3D, Archa - alles 25er) sowie 2 und mehr Stacks Bufffood herzustellen / lassen.

Doch wer natürlich weder einen Sammelberuf, noch neben den Raids mal ne halbe Std Daylies macht, noch einen Kumpel mit entsprechenden Berufen hat oder sich generell nicht dafür interessiert, ja für den sind und bleiben die Flasks eine teure Angelegenheit.


----------



## Bude (5. Februar 2009)

Flaskpflicht ist absulot in Odnung....gibt es keine Diskussion!


----------



## Maga1212 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich benutze eig nur flasks und buffoooooood in raid innis also 25ger/10er und heroic inzen.. damit man mehr DPs fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruansiel (5. Februar 2009)

Sobald die Raidleitung ansagt, daß bitte JETZT gepottet wird ist doch ohnehin jede Diskussion überflüssig - wer sich die Mühe macht und einen Raidabend leitet kann im Gegenzug auch erwarten, daß niemand querschießt. Mit der Raidleitung wird wenn überhaupt, dann doch bitte nach dem Raid auf den geeigneten Wegen diskutiert, wenn einem etwas nicht passt.

Das Zeug gibt es zwar nicht umsonst, aber arm werden kann man damit eigentlich auch nicht - die 2 Fläschchen und der halbe Stack Würstchen (oder der jeweilige Gegenwert in Gold) sind so fix beisammen...

Runasiel, der findet daß der Grad der Bereitschaft sich einzubringen genug über einen Spieler aussagt damit klar ist ob ich mit ihm spielen möchte oder nicht

PS: Ausnahmen wie "oh, verdammt - falsches Fläschchen dabei, mag mir wer aushelfen" sind natürlich was anderes, dafür ist man ja als Gemeinschaft unterwegs (solange es nicht zu Gewohnheit wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (5. Februar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> *Buffs überall Pflicht ?
> 
> Dann hat die Gilde nichts drauf und schieb die Schuld auf Ausrüstung,Buffs etc*
> 
> ...



lol, ich bin wohl erwachsener als Du...


----------



## BlackBirdone (5. Februar 2009)

5 Teile entweder zm oder tempowertung bzw Crit 40g+

dann noch flaschen im wert von mehreren 100g in Randoms ne Danke.

Und warum hier alle Labern von Gilde ist mir unverständlich 

Es geht imemr noch um Random

angelehnt an den anderen Post unten , hier mal was anderes. Wie steht ihr denn so dazu , dass neuerdings alle ( Es geht hier um Random Naxx 25er / 





> 10er Raids ) mind. 2 Flasks + Buffood vorrausetzen. Es geht hier um 25er Clearruns - regelrechte Stammgruppen bei uns die am Wochenende Naxx 25 clearen und es schon einige Male getan haben (:


----------



## Ekim (5. Februar 2009)

Ist ja lustig, hier wird ja immer noch gepostet. Es ist sicherlich alles nennenswerte mehrfach gesagt worden. Aber man kann sich ja noch ein wenig beschimpfen oder?


----------



## Tarienna (5. Februar 2009)

Na ja, was soll ich sagen...wir haben alles leer, Naxx ist dermaßen langweilig auch ohne Flasks, da besteht bei uns keine mehr. Bei Übungsbossen sollte das aber anders sein, als wir noch Satharion mit 3 Adds gebübt haben, war es für unsere Raider aber selbstverständlich sich Buffzeug mit zu bringen.

Aber für Naxx, never ever


----------



## BimmBamm (5. Februar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Es geht imemr noch um Random



Und da gilt: Werden Buff-Food / Flasks vorausgesetzt und irgendeinem Rnd passt das nicht, dann soll er gehen und sich einen anderen Raid suchen.

Wo gibt es da Anlass zur Diskussion? Es ist doch nicht gerade so, daß man händerringend nach Leuten suchen müßte. Auf einen Imba-Roxxor-DD, der sich nicht unterordnen möchte und wegen ein paar Gold herumweint, kommen 100 ähnlich gute Spieler, die sich bereitwillig der Gruppe anschließen.


----------



## Borberat (5. Februar 2009)

An alle Aggrobolzen die ihre uninteressante Meinung hier äussern, "Lern2 Read"!
Lest mal durch was die andern geschrieben haben und nicht nur der letzte Kerl vor euch -.-
ist doch alles schon mio Mal gesagt worden...


----------



## Zoobesitzer (5. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Was für ein grandioser Schwachsinn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit dem ersten Punkt anregen wollen, dass die leute doch bitte Deutsch verwenden sollen und im 2 Punkt Beschwerden anbringen, dass man von anderen nicht alles fordern kann...

Also die Logik, die da dahinter steckt, verstehe wer will.

Abgesehen davon, ist es auch in nem Random(zusammengewürfelten) Raid(Schlachtzug) möglich, bei invite(Einladung) zu sagen: Bufffood(Stärkungsessen) ist Pflicht! Wenn dann immer noch jemand sein Festmahl auftischt- Glück gehabt für alle, die keins dabeihaben.
Wer sich das Futter nicht leisten will, muss ja nicht 25er gehen.

Bei den Flasks, Pots (Elixiere und Fläschchen für die DEUTSCH-Fraktion) versteh ich zumindest bei den Preisen auf unserem Server, dass die nur bei internen Runs als Pflicht angesehen werden und bei Rnds gar nicht mal angedacht.

Ps.: Mußt ich doch glatt grübeln, wie ich Bufffood übersetzen könnte und das obwohl ich seit 2007 Zeit hatte, deutsche Begriffe zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber die Buffed Kolumne WoWisch von A-Z hat mich sehr gehilft.


----------



## mmm79 (5. Februar 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Also ich finde die flask etc gehört einfach dazu! Im raid muss man alles mögliche aus seinem char rausholen. Die Leute die sowas net einwerfen gehören gekickt aus dem raid!!


danke für diese weisheit,
ich werde gleich der gilde den Vorschlag machen sämtliche raids bis auf satharion mit 3 adds einzustellen,
da sich sonst nirgendwo wer buffed

/ironie off


----------



## Ascanius (5. Februar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Und warum hier alle Labern von Gilde ist mir unverständlich



Deutsche Rechtschreibung
Lesson 1: Subjekt und Objekt nicht verwechseln
Lesson 2: Nutze Artikel

Um bei Lesern keine Kopfschmerzen zu verursachen, das nächste Mal bitte wie folgt:
"Und warum hier alle von *der* Gilde labern ist mir unverständlich"

Bis zum nächsten mal bei Deutsch für Zweitklässler.


----------



## Avalanche (5. Februar 2009)

Dedak schrieb:


> Klar wenn du ordentlich raiden willst gibt es nichts nervenderes als wenn leute zwischen drin afk gehen sei es für essen oder auf toilette gehen. Dafür gibt es spizielle pausen.



Tut mir leid, aber so spricht nur ein Süchtiger. Oder ein absoluter Nerd, der kein RL mehr hat. Denn ich lasse mir von NIEMANDEM vorschreiben, wann ich aufs Klo oder aus sonstigen (wichtigen) Gründen afk gehen darf und wann nicht. WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Mein RL ist und bleibt mir immer wichtiger, und wenn mir dann jemand sagt, ich darf nicht afk gehen, obwohl ich einen guten Grund dafür habe, hat derjenige von mir alles andere als Respekt verdient. Ich war bereits in einer sehr guten Raidgilde, und da hat es auch ohne Diktatur geklappt, weil die Member vernünftig waren. Wenn es schon soweit kommen muss, dass einem sowas vorgeschrieben wird, hat die Gilde in meinen Augen ihren Sinn verfehlt.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (5. Februar 2009)

> Na ja, was soll ich sagen...wir haben alles leer, Naxx ist dermaßen langweilig auch ohne Flasks, da besteht bei uns keine mehr. Bei Übungsbossen sollte das aber anders sein, als wir noch Satharion mit 3 Adds gebübt haben, war es für unsere Raider aber selbstverständlich sich Buffzeug mit zu bringen.



An und für sich /sign

Aber dennoch unser Raid nutzt alles an Virtuellem Dopping was es kriegen kann. Denn ja diese Raids sind so einfach und Langweilig wenn man da durch dümpelt das wir jedesmal versuchen noch schneller durch zu kommen. Momentan brauchen wir leider immer noch min. 3std. für Naxx unser Ziel ist es den Gesammten Raid Content innerhalb von 4std. zu erledigen. Dadurch ist es immer wieder herausfordernd und erfodert Disziplin.
Neue Mitglieder haben ohnehin Buffpflicht! Die müssen noch beweisen das sie nicht nur Baggerfahren wollen.

Aber gut es geht dem TE tatsächlich um Randomraids. Von sowas halt ich mich fern so gut ich kann. Lieber geh ich mit Leuten die dieselbe Einstellung zum raiden haben.

Edit: Bevor nun wieder kommt "Suchtis und kein RL" Je schneller man durch ist desto mehr RL hat man.


----------



## m@r1@n (5. Februar 2009)

1. ich bin alchi also nur 1 flask pro raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. kommt das denke ich auch immer auf das equip an. ich denk mal kaum dass du als caster mit 1800 zm nem anderen caster mit 2100 zm vorwerfen willst dass er n flasks brauch er zwingt dich auch nicht highend vzs zu benutzen damit du in die nähe seines werts kommst. er braucht die flasks einfach nicht.


----------



## McLucas79 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das soll der Raidleiter entscheiden. Wenn er der Meinung ist er brauchst dann ja und wenn nicht dann nicht. Und wenn jemand keinen Bock hat dann kommt er halt nicht mit, so einfach.
Mann kann das ja alles Checken. So gesehen --> np.

Jeder sollte zumindest sein Zeuch dabei haben. Das ist nicht zuviel verlangt denke ich.


----------



## Sonsbecker (5. Februar 2009)

wer bei uns ohne flask/buff-food zum raid kommt, der zahlt 50G in die gildenklasse und bekommt Minus-DKP.

bei einer wiederholung gibt es eine loot-sperre.

es kann nicht sein, daß sich viele gedanken über ihren char machen und sich durch flasks/buff-food selber supporten, die anderen sich aber schlecht vorbereiten und nur von den besser ausgestatteten profitieren wollen


----------



## larxenus (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hay Buffies.

Also ... Ich finde die Diskussion ist sinnlos. Letztendlich entscheidet der(oder die) Raidleiter, ob buffood noetig ist.
Na klar gibt es welche die wollen jeden gebufft sehen. 

Nur ... wayne halt?! 

Meine Gilde ist im mom soweit das Naxx langweilig ist, Malygos 25er machen wir mitlerweile wie Archavon und bei Sar 3er gibt paar Whipes die aber auch nach dem nerf von CoC (oder KdH) und WG (oder WW). Wenn mir der Raidleiter da in Naxx sagt ich soell flaeschen reinschmeissen, bin ich so dreist und mache handelsfenster auf! ... ich waere jedenfalls so dreist x.x ich wurde erst einmal auf Potten angeschrieben und dann nie wieder. 

Ich gehe Raiden weil ich ein Schwierigkeitsfaktor habe. Im mom ist es nur "Rein - Pusten - Looten".


So far

MFG Larxenus


Edit: Was nicht heissen soell ich Potte nie, nur dann wenn ich meine es ist angebracht, oder neuen Kontent anfangen. Nicht wenn der Raid auf Farm steht.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Februar 2009)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber so spricht nur ein Süchtiger. Oder ein absoluter Nerd, der kein RL mehr hat. Denn ich lasse mir von NIEMANDEM vorschreiben, wann ich aufs Klo oder aus sonstigen (wichtigen) Gründen afk gehen darf und wann nicht. WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Mein RL ist und bleibt mir immer wichtiger, und wenn mir dann jemand sagt, ich darf nicht afk gehen, obwohl ich einen guten Grund dafür habe, hat derjenige von mir alles andere als Respekt verdient. Ich war bereits in einer sehr guten Raidgilde, und da hat es auch ohne Diktatur geklappt, weil die Member vernünftig waren. Wenn es schon soweit kommen muss, dass einem sowas vorgeschrieben wird, hat die Gilde in meinen Augen ihren Sinn verfehlt.


Bist du also in der Schule auch einfach aufgestanden, und auf sklo gegangen?
Oder hast du da bis zur Pause gewartet?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Tendo (5. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, Du suchst Dir einfach ein anderes Spiel, wo Du unbehelligt den Diktator spielen kannst. In WoW hast Du nichts verloren.
> 
> Für die Horde!




SolchKunden wie du haben bei WoW eher nix verloren. Was dich interessiert ist, wie man andere für einen arbeiten lassen kann, den Loot als erstes einsacken können und nur den dmg-Meter im Blick haben. Solch Typen kotzen einen einfach nur an. Werd mal erwachsen und lern mal was Team-Play ist, dann hast du auch was in WoW zu suchen.


----------



## Borberat (5. Februar 2009)

OH IHR LIEBEN MODERATOREN!!!! MACHT DEN LADEN DOCH MAL ZU HIER!!!
ist doch eh nur noch gegenseitiges Anmotzen...

Alles schon 1000000 Mal geschrieben und neu formuliert...


----------



## Acuria (5. Februar 2009)

Borberat /sign



Ich würde sagen jedem das seine.


Einer mag sich kein Futter Kochen weil er wie ich ein Berufeskill Muffel ist, der andere kauft es nicht weil es ihm zu teuer ist.

Vorschriften bringen eh nicht viel außer das alle auf Stur schalten.



Und es bringt auch nichts wenn ihr euch hier alle blöd an machen müsst und das wegen einem Spiel.
Kann mich nicht errinnern wann mir ein Spiel mal so viel Stress bereitet hat.
Abgesehen von Mensch Ärgere dich nicht.

Kommt mal wieder zur Besinnung und einen schönen Tag noch euch allen.


----------



## WoWpurpleriot666 (5. Februar 2009)

Es kommt nicht drauf an ob der content clear is oder nicht oder ob naxx der reinste witz is, sondern es geht darum das wenn man EPIC tragen will auch EPIC zahlen muss! Bei uns im Raid is Flask+ Bestes Bufffood pflicht, denn nur durch diese sachen kann man das maximum aus seinem Char rausholn. Vor jedem Boss wird der bei uns so genannte "Stasi-check" durchgeführt( mit dem Addon BigBrother) und wer nach aufforderung immernoch nichts eingeworfen hat, wird notiert und bei wiederholung mit minus-dkp oder lootsperre "bestraft". Diese Methoden haben auch beim eintritt in den Raid alle aktzepiert und somit kann sich auch keiner beschweren. Denn es geht schließlich um den gesamten raid und nicht um eine person, wenn einer bufffod frisst dann haben das auch alle zu tun. Dasselbe gilt für Entchants. Wenn einer im Raid was bekommen hat, hat er es bis zum nächsten Raid mit der BESTEN verzauberung zu versehen, wobei das nur bei 25ger Items oder items die man auch länger trägt gilt.

Und die Moral von der geschicht: Wer Erfolg haben will, muss auch opfer bringen(farmen)



Mfg Dermoscha


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (5. Februar 2009)

Also es ist so das leute faul sind sich gold zu erfarmen und es für etwas wegzuhauen das nur für paar stunden hält .

trozdem braucht man buffood und pots sowie flask.....ich spiele jz nicht so lange wow seit 4 wochen dabei und ichbenutze immer buffodd und flasks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liegt daran das ich alle brav hoch geskillt hab und auch die mats hab 

aber wer das nicht mit hat wird dan am ende mit seinem heal dmg nicht zu frieden sein ....

auch wenn es nicht so extrem ist so können diese kleinen dinge erheblich die leistung eines charas steigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg sakiii


----------



## Ascanius (5. Februar 2009)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber so spricht nur ein Süchtiger. Oder ein absoluter Nerd, der kein RL mehr hat. Denn ich lasse mir von NIEMANDEM vorschreiben, wann ich aufs Klo oder aus sonstigen (wichtigen) Gründen afk gehen darf und wann nicht. WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Mein RL ist und bleibt mir immer wichtiger, und wenn mir dann jemand sagt, ich darf nicht afk gehen, obwohl ich einen guten Grund dafür habe, hat derjenige von mir alles andere als Respekt verdient. Ich war bereits in einer sehr guten Raidgilde, und da hat es auch ohne Diktatur geklappt, weil die Member vernünftig waren. Wenn es schon soweit kommen muss, dass einem sowas vorgeschrieben wird, hat die Gilde in meinen Augen ihren Sinn verfehlt.



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. "Gute Gründe" sind nur leider sehr subjektiv. Dazu gehören für mich Dinge wie aufs Klo gehen, Notfälle, Kind/Familie, etc.

Aber man sollte da schon abwägen, denn jeder sollte sich auch immer im klaren sein das 24! Leute auf einen warten, die oft auch nicht unsendlich viel zeit haben.


----------



## Keksautomat (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab etwas Bufffood und ein paar Flasks immer in der Tasche, und gebe auch gerne ab.
Mich störts aber nicht, wenn jemand mal nichts mit hat.
Wenn es allerdings zu viele werden (was ich noch nicht erlebt habe), glaub werde ich dann auch im /g oder im /ts meinen Senf dazu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: spiele eine Mage.


----------



## Korgor (5. Februar 2009)

Also bei unserem Raid ist nie Bufffood / Flask Pflicht.
Da wären sonnst mind. 15 Leute nicht dabei.

Das ist meines Erachtens sowas von lächerlich, jmd vorzuschreiben, dass er Food bzw. Flasks nehmen soll.
Der Content ist sowieso schon viel zu easy.

Und keine Sorge, ne Grpp die komplett blau Equipt ist packt Naxx 10er ohne Food oder Flasks.


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

close plz

hier gibts keinen Stoff mehr für ___vernünftige____ Diskussionen


----------



## Korgor (5. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> close plz
> 
> hier gibts keinen Stoff mehr für ___vernünftige____ Diskussionen


nana na nana "push the button"

Du verstehst es echt nicht.


----------



## Phash (5. Februar 2009)

Buffkram, sag mir, warum ich das nehmen sollte?



ich bin ein Baum, habe die meiste Heilleistung im Raid, langweile mich, weil wir 6 Heiler dabei haben, und hab keine Lust auf dmg machen nebenher

Ich steh als erster vorm Raid und pointe schon auf die nächsten Mobs, oder hotte einen Tank, damit der endlich weiterpullt und hab als einziges Problem die Zeit, die ich brauche um meine Hots zu verteilen bzw allgemein um zu zaubern

bei Bossen - meiste HPS, es sterben nur vereinzelt Leute an Sinnlosigkeiten - im Feuer stehen bei Heigan, Thaddius verkacken oder irgend so n anderer Mist - ich renn nach den meisten Bossen mit 80% Mana, kaum overheal und viel hps im Gepäck zum Boss, loote meine Marke und renn zu den nächsten Trashmobs um auf den Tank zu warten, der weitermacht

wozu genau brauch ich hier irgend eine Form von Bufffood oder Pot?


----------



## Rietze (5. Februar 2009)

Bufffood kannste dir auch leicht selberfarmen wenn Kochen geskillt hast, und wenn jemand nettes da ist, stellt der bestimmt auch ein Festmahl...

Und zu den Tränken, ich hab mit meinem Main KK auf 460 und farme die Mats schnell im Sturmgipfel und dann bekommt man vllt mal kein Frostlotus und nimmt halt die schlechtere Variante mit nur 58 Zm, aber das ganze haste in 1 Stunde gefarmt... Dann musste nur die Flaschen bezahlen und nen Alchi finden, so schwer ist das eig net...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Bist du also in der Schule auch einfach aufgestanden, und auf sklo gegangen?
> Oder hast du da bis zur Pause gewartet?
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



du vergleichst also die bausteine die benötigt werden um in zukunft ein vernünftiges leben führen zu können mit einem computerspiel?....gz.....auch in der schule durfte man nach rücksprache mit der lehrkraft die toilette aufsuchen.....

...würde mir der raidleiter verbot für ein menschliches bedürfnis erteilen....alt+f4.... vieleicht läuft das in freak-gilden so ab.....unter normalen menschen jedoch nicht....


----------



## Phash (5. Februar 2009)

in der schule... da war man auch noch "klein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du willst doch bitte keinen Erwachsenen Menschen vorschreiben, wann er zu pinkeln hat...


----------



## Minorjiel (5. Februar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> in der schule... da war man auch noch "klein"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es geht m.E. eher um's Sozialverhalten....weil man ja in einer Mannschaft miteinander spielt. Natürlich kann man niemandem verbieten auf die Toilette zu gehen und wenn mir wirklich mal jemand aus diesem Grund krum kommt, dann schmunzel ich und gehe trotzdem. Allerdings probiere ich in der Raidzeit andere Aktivitäten auf später zu verschieben. Wenn 24 Leute warten, dann gehe ich nicht zwischendurch 15min mit dem Hund raus, in Küche zum Kochen oder zum Kiosk...das mache ich dann in die Raidpausem. Man geht ja auch nicht vom Fußballplatz, um sich mal eben schnell Kippen vom Kiosk zu holen ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> in der schule... da war man auch noch "klein"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



anscheinend gibt es menschen die es vorschreiben...bzw sich vorschreiben lassen. da scheint wohl der geist bei einigen auf der strecke geblieben zu sein....


----------



## Dalmus (5. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> anscheinend gibt es menschen die es vorschreiben...bzw sich vorschreiben lassen. da scheint wohl der geist bei einigen auf der strecke geblieben zu sein....


Sehe ich auch so...
Wenn man pinkeln muß, dann muß man halt pinkeln.
Bossfight -> 50% -> 40% -> 30% -> "/ra afk kurz mal pinkeln"


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Jeder sollte Fläschen/Bufffood nehmen wenn er es nötig. Solange bei einem DD'ler die DPS beispielsweise gut (nicht annehmbar) ist braucht er keine Fläschchen nehmen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so...
> Wenn man pinkeln muß, dann muß man halt pinkeln.
> Bossfight -> 50% -> 40% -> 30% -> "/ra afk kurz mal pinkeln"



Eimer unterm Tisch ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Moment... omg.... DAS meint ihr mit Fläschchen! AAAH! Igitt!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so...
> Wenn man pinkeln muß, dann muß man halt pinkeln.
> Bossfight -> 50% -> 40% -> 30% -> "/ra afk kurz mal pinkeln"



du neigst zu übertreibungen...... welcher raider geht mitten im bossfight afk?....bestimmt keiner.

es ging hier um vom raidleiter festgelegte pinkelpausen......und sowas ist lächerlich


----------



## Hjeld (5. Februar 2009)

also bei uns herrscht flask+buffood pflicht, des gehört einfach dazu bei uns, bei uns machen das wenndern alle weils sonst unfair is demjenigen gegenüber der des gold ausgegeben hat, des hat au nix mit vorschreiben zutun
weiss ja net wie euer gildenklima ist aber wir haben da keene probleme mit

die meisten tun immer so als ob sie die größten pros sind aber in wahrheit haben sie net mal hogger down
cheers


----------



## Lokibu (5. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ja egal ob Flask sinnvoll sind oder nicht. Je nachdem wie sich der Trend entwickelt werden die einen oder die anderen alt aussehen. Wenn jeder 2te Raidleiter nur noch Flasktrinker haben will, werden diejenigen die nichts trinken keine Randoms mehr machen können. Wenn der Trend jedoch zu No-trinker geht, dann werden die Raidleader, die das verlangen eher weniger Leute zusammenbekommen.

Einfach abwarten. Die sinnvollste Version wird sich weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Wray (5. Februar 2009)

Flask verwende ich bei keinen Raids das lohnt sich nun wirklich nicht mehr oder drücken wir es anders aus: es wird einfach nicht mehr gebraucht, wenn man gut equippt ist, bei random runs ist es noch verständlich weil man das die leute ja nich kennt und nicht voraussetzen kann das jeder full-epic is und die ini komplett kennt, aber trotzdem flask sind nur ein minimaler schadensschub und bringen kaum was, aus meiner sicht geldverschwendung, ganz im gegensatz zu früher wo man sie wirklich noch brauchen konnte, aber damals war der content auch schwerer, das stellt ja heute keine herausforderung mehr da, was blizzard da so Naxxramas nennt...viel spass beim flamen, is nur meine Meinung


----------



## Freebs (5. Februar 2009)

Da der Content keine Flasks mehr benötigt, benutze ich keine.

Und dem Damagemeter muss ich schon lange nichts mehr beweisen; ich spiele Paladin.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (5. Februar 2009)

Psssst! Einfach nicht sagen das man keine Fläschchen benutzt.
Keiner kontrolliert im Raid ob wirklich jeder Bufffood und Fläschchen genommen hat!
Bei der Frage ob jeder voll gebufft ist, einfach mit "Ja" antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Ich übernehme keine verantwortung falls ihr mal erwischt werdet und ärger kriegt mit dem Raidleiter)


----------



## Kankru (5. Februar 2009)

_-JIN-_ schrieb:


> aber was ist das für nen logik??? warum sollte man bufffood essen wenn es auch super easy ohne geht? und man spart ne menge gold und zeit beim farmen.



Wenn ich deine Posts lese wird mir schlecht!
Beispiel:
1 Stack Elixier der erheblichen Stärke kostet etwa 50g bei uns. Wenn man net whiped reicht das für 2 - 4 Raids.
50g sind etwa 4 tgl Quests, die man so oder so mal machen sollte.
Wo ist das Problem?
Sag net, du hast Goldprobleme?!?!!  Seit WotLk kommt bei mir so massiv Kohle rein, das ist unnormal!
Ich nehm zu jeder Instanz/Raid Food und Flasks, ob 5 oder 25er, halt in den 10er und 25er die besseren.
Palas, Priester etc brauchen Reagenzien zum buffen, meinst du den wächst das Zeug aus dem hintern? Nein die kaufen das auch!
Desto mehr dmg du machst um so weniger Mana brauchen die Heiler.
Desto weniger mana die Heiler brauchen umso schneller geht es weiter!
Ich weiß nicht, lieber nen entspannten Raid, wo alle machen was sie können und buffen wo es auch geht, 
als immer auf irgendwen zu warten und schleifend voran zu kommen!

Und wie gesagt, kack aufs Gold! Ob du nun 5000g auf dem Bankchar hast oder nur 500g, sparen brauchste nur wenn du was davon kaufen willst (mount etc) ansonsten kommt nebenbei so viel rum...



Cornflakes schrieb:


> Psssst! Einfach nicht sagen das man keine Fläschchen benutzt.
> Keiner kontrolliert im Raid ob wirklich jeder Bufffood und Fläschchen genommen hat!
> Bei der Frage ob jeder voll gebufft ist, einfach mit "Ja" antworten.
> 
> ...



Gib da nette Addons die Raidleiter nutzen...



Freebs schrieb:


> Da der Content keine Flasks mehr benötigt, benutze ich keine.
> 
> Und dem Damagemeter muss ich schon lange nichts mehr beweisen; ich spiele Paladin.



uiuiui! uiuiuiuiuiuiiiii


----------



## celion (5. Februar 2009)

Ekim schrieb:


> Wenn ich raiden will, dann bereite ich mich darauf vor. Wer dies nicht tut, soll in der eigenen Gilde raiden und nicht die anderen Spieler belasten. Daher fliegen die Leute bei mir aus dem aus dem Raid. Für alle sollte der Grundsatz gelten: in der Gruppe im 10er/25er Raid ist Teamplay angesagt. Und wenn sich einige im Raid nicht buffen, sind sie keine Teamplayer, egal, wie leicht das alles für mich bereits ist, weil ich bereits Highendequipt bin.



Richtig!

Es soll ja ein miteinander sein und nicht ein gegeneinander.

Jedoch sieht man immer mehr die "den Weg des geringsten Wiederstand gehen" (alles haben wollen und nix dafür tun)


----------



## celion (5. Februar 2009)

Wray schrieb:


> Flask verwende ich bei keinen Raids das lohnt sich nun wirklich nicht mehr oder drücken wir es anders aus: es wird einfach nicht mehr gebraucht, wenn man gut equippt ist, bei random runs ist es noch verständlich weil man das die leute ja nich kennt und nicht voraussetzen kann das jeder full-epic is und die ini komplett kennt, aber trotzdem flask sind nur ein minimaler schadensschub und bringen kaum was, aus meiner sicht geldverschwendung, ganz im gegensatz zu früher wo man sie wirklich noch brauchen konnte, aber damals war der content auch schwerer, das stellt ja heute keine herausforderung mehr da, was blizzard da so Naxxramas nennt...viel spass beim flamen, is nur meine Meinung



Naxx ist zu einfach, also sollte man da auch relativ wipefrei durchkommen.
Dann reichen auch Elixiere (hält eine Stunde). Bei 4 H raid sind das denn mal ca. 20 g plus bischen food.

Und jetzt sagt bitte nicht ihr könnt euch das nicht leisten.


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. Februar 2009)

Der Vorteil am Flask ist ja das sie über den Tod hinaus anhalten. 
Also sind die Flask effektiv, wenn man Bosse gerade erst angeht oder noch nicht sicher ist.
Wenn aber schon Erfloge macht wie Der Unverwüstliche macht, 
reichen auch normale Elixiere.
Man sollte aber wenigsten etwas einwerfen.


----------



## Avalanche (6. Februar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Bist du also in der Schule auch einfach aufgestanden, und aufs klo gegangen?
> Oder hast du da bis zur Pause gewartet?
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Du vergleichst WoW mit Schule? Also dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein... Außer:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß, wo meine Prioritäten liegen. Wenn es einen RL-Notfall gibt oder sonstige wichtige persönliche Gründe, geht WoW NIE vor. Ganz gleich, was mir ein Raidleiter sagen will. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin für Disziplin im Raid. Aber nicht auf Kosten des RLs. Und von meiner ehemaligen Gilde weiß ich, dass beides möglich ist: ein Verständnis für das RL der Member und diszipliniertes Raiden. An dieser Stelle liebe Grüße an alle Ex-Member von Resurrection/Shattrath!


----------



## GrantelBart (6. Februar 2009)

"Boah bist du toll du benutzt Flask und Bufffood"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Was möchtest du nun hören das wir alle so "Pflicht" bewusst sind wie du?


----------



## Descartes (6. Februar 2009)

Man merkt echt, wer von den leuten hier, mit spaß bei der sache ist und sich vorbereitet.
Und wer sich gern ziehen lässt und von der gilde und freunden die sachen dort hingeschoben bekommt (oder auch zu bc zeiten bekommen hat), wo die sonne nie scheinen wird.


----------



## Gerbalin (16. Februar 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Man merkt echt, wer von den leuten hier, mit spaß bei der sache ist und sich vorbereitet.
> Und wer sich gern ziehen lässt und von der gilde und freunden die sachen dort hingeschoben bekommt (oder auch zu bc zeiten bekommen hat), wo die sonne nie scheinen wird.



Kommt immer drauf an, ich sag mal wenn man eijnen gewissen Equipstand hat, und die Grp auch ne Farmgrp ist kann man auch verzichten.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (16. Februar 2009)

xTaR schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Random Raids , und nicht um GIldeninterne.
> 
> 2 Flasks deshalb weil 2x 2h = 4h
> 
> Klingt logisch oder ?



Dann such dir nen rnd raid von dem du weiis dass dort ne FlaskPflicht besteht, würd eig nur mit Leuten gehen die man einigermaßen kennt und weiß was diese Leute an Regeln haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich persönlich empfinde es als eine Frechheit jemanden vorzuwerfen wenn er bei einem Random-Raid keine Flask nimmt... bzw. es ihm vorzuschreiben das zu schlucken... 

Denn im ersten Moment sind Flask nur zusätzlich um die ganze sache schneller zu gestalten denn auch ohne Flask kommt man ans ziel...Wenn ein Raid es nicht zustande bringt es ohne flask und buffood zu schaffen die Instanz zu bewältigen ist sie sowieso dort fehl am Platz... 

In einem Festen Stamm bzw. Gildenraid kann der raidleiter vorschreiben was er will... meinetwegen auch das alle Tanks sich Caster-Flask reinziehen sollen aber in einem Random-Raid solche Vorschriften zu machen die zu 100% zu lasten eines anderen gehen finde ich mehr als nur frech... Zum einen ist bei einem Random Raid nicht gesagt das sie es überhaupt gebacken bekommen die instanz zu schaffen und denn sind die teuren flask zum fenster rausgeschmissen worden für nichts und wieder nichts.... 

Meine Meinung

Random Raid: Es sollte empfohlen werden aber nicht vorgeschrieben werden was wer an buffood und Tränken reinschmeißt

Stamm-/Gildenraid: Raidleitung bestimmt was sache ist und jeder hält sich daran.


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Man merkt echt, wer von den leuten hier, mit spaß bei der sache ist und sich vorbereitet.
> Und wer sich gern ziehen lässt und von der gilde und freunden die sachen dort hingeschoben bekommt (oder auch zu bc zeiten bekommen hat), wo die sonne nie scheinen wird.




Diese blöde Diskussion hört nie auf oder?
Wenn ich mir gutes und völlig ausreichendes Equip farme (bin tank) 
können mich alle mal kreuzweise mit ihrem Buffood und ihren Flasks, ich bereit mich 
anständig vor und zwar mit Equip! Das kostet nicht alle 2 Std. Hunderte von Gold,
sondern ist einfach IMMER da (bis zum nächsten Addon)
Und die "Flasks sind Pflicht" sind doch alles 24H/day Player die nicht wissen wohin mit ihrer langeweile -.-

Es GIBT noch keinen Content der Fläschchen benötigt....
Wenn ihr die Erfolge alle machen müsst dann macht das und dröhnt euch zu bis die Ini platzt aber ansonsten
kann man alles mit einem guten Equip reißen und etwas Teamplay.

Und ziehen lassen... ich habe weder meine Twinks noch sonst irgendwas ziehen lassen weil ich finde es gibt nichts ätzenderes
als gezogen werden, Rumstehen, nichts tun und looten... langweiliger gehts doch wohl gar nicht...


----------



## ReWahn (16. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Diese blöde Diskussion hört nie auf oder?
> Wenn ich mir gutes und völlig ausreichendes Equip farme (bin tank)
> können mich alle mal kreuzweise mit ihrem Buffood und ihren Flasks, ich bereit mich
> anständig vor und zwar mit Equip! Das kostet nicht alle 2 Std. Hunderte von Gold,
> ...


Gesunder Menschenverstand sollte einem Raidleiter sagen, dass man immer den leichtmöglichsten Weg zum Ziel nimmt.
Nun ist es ja toll, wenn 25 Leute mit gutem Equip nen Raid angehen. Buffen sich alle 25 dazu noch mit bufffood und flasks gehts nochmal nicht unmerklich schneler und enspannter. gutes Equip ist keine Ausrede dafür, sich nicht mehr auf Raids vorzubereiten.
Denn gutes Equip haben zeigt keinen Einsatz. Voll ausgestattet, vorbereitet und bis ans imit gebufft zu sein schon.


----------



## Ginkohan (16. Februar 2009)

Ich halte es als Raidleiter ganz einfach so:

Wer kein buffFood nimmt wenn ich es ansage(und ich sage es immer an) der wird bei der Lootverteilung einfach hinter die Leute gestellt die Flask und BuffFood drin haben.
Das tue ich in der Gilde so und auch ausserhalb und bisher haben sich nur die Beschwert die zurückstecken mussten.
Es ist einfach eine Frechheit zu glauben die Leute würden gleichberechtigt sein wenn sie sich nicht ordentlich auf einen Raid vorbereiten.

wenn von 25 leuten 20 mit BuffFood und Flasks durch die raids turnen dann holen sie ihr möglichstes aus dem Char raus und die anderen sind im endeffekt einfach nur zu faul.
Ich selbst hab als RL immer eine komplette tasche voll versch. Buffzeugs mit auch wenns mir nichts bringt.
Dies können die Leute, auch Rnds zu einem Bruchteil des AH Preises während eines Raids erwerben aber wenn sie selbst das nicht tun, dann ist meine Freundlichkeit auch am Ende und wehm es nicht passt, der brauch auch nicht mit mir mitzugehen basta.


----------



## Itamu (16. Februar 2009)

So nu meld ich mich auch mal zu den schmarn! 

Mal so gesagt, wenn man Raiden will und auch den Loot haben möchte! ist Flask/Bufffood what ever pflicht!

Ich spiele selber auf destro lange genug um genueg Random Raids mitbekommen zu haben, und selten sehe ich leute die nicht Poten/flask/oder sich einen anfressen.....

Ich geh seid 2 wochen Regelmässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naxx 25 random.... naja mehr oder weniger die leute die mit uns gehen sind mittlerweile immer die gleichen  und wenn der Raid einen Spaß macht.... meine güte dann ist Random teils besser als wenn man wie eine Maschine funktionieren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum schluss sei gesagt! Wer Loot will der soll auch was dafür tun... und meine Fresse was SIND 200G heute ? -.-* ganz ehrlich wer mir sagt hab keine 200g -.-...... seufz arme sau keine ahnung vom Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

als Blümchensammler 2std farmen 1000g oder mehr problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also heult net wenn ihr in einem Random Raid gesagt bekommt flask und bufffood pflicht.... dann ist es so.. meint ihr etwa was fürs nichts tun zu bekommen o.O dann seid ihr falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long Brol!


P.S erfolgreich Random Raiden ? meldet euch ingame auf destro bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTY (16. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar: random = keine Flasks, gildenintern = maximal aufpotten ... wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Gesunder Menschenverstand sollte einem Raidleiter sagen, dass man immer den leichtmöglichsten Weg zum Ziel nimmt.
> Nun ist es ja toll, wenn 25 Leute mit gutem Equip nen Raid angehen. Buffen sich alle 25 dazu noch mit bufffood und flasks gehts nochmal nicht unmerklich schneler und enspannter. gutes Equip ist keine Ausrede dafür, sich nicht mehr auf Raids vorzubereiten.
> Denn gutes Equip haben zeigt keinen Einsatz. Voll ausgestattet, vorbereitet und bis ans imit gebufft zu sein schon.



Wenn ich mich als casual hinsetze und stundelang equip farme hab ich echt keinen Nerv mehr nur um mir 10 minuten in Naxx zu sparen 200g auszugeben!
Ausserdem versteh ich nicht wo der Sinn der 10 mins ersparniss sein soll, wir sind seit WoW Release ne erfolgreiche Gilde
(nichts krasses aber wir haben alles schon gesehen und clear gehabt)
und ich spiele WoW NUR um mit meinen Gildies raiden zu gehen.
Und da verbringe ich GERNE 10 mins länger in der Ini, ich muss mir ja keine 200g farmen hab also zeit!

Mein "GESUNDER" Menschenverstand sagt mir das ich zu viel vorm PC hänge und mehr nach draussen solllte...
Das wird nicht besser durch farmen.


----------



## Kali01 (16. Februar 2009)

Also mein Char hat schon mal Kochen und Angeln voll also fallen die kosten fürs Essen weg. Mein Twink ist Alchi Spezi Elexiere und somit fallen da auch keine kosten an. 
Generel ist es so das für rdm Raids kaum wer was dabei hat aber es gibt ja Festmahle.
Naxxramas Hero ist aufjedenfall auch ohne Fläschchen schafbar.


----------



## Itamu (16. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich als casual hinsetze und stundelang equip farme hab ich echt keinen Nerv mehr nur um mir 10 minuten in Naxx zu sparen 200g auszugeben!
> Ausserdem versteh ich nicht wo der Sinn der 10 mins ersparniss sein soll, wir sind seit WoW Release ne erfolgreiche Gilde
> (nichts krasses aber wir haben alles schon gesehen und clear gehabt)
> und ich spiele WoW NUR um mit meinen Gildies raiden zu gehen.
> ...



Grins ich bin im MOM casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir mein ausrüstung für naxx zusammen gefarmt und hab dennoch 8k gold o'O also es ist zuschaffen wenn man will..... ich spiel ja auch wie früher um das beste aus dem char zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


200g sind mal in 30 min gefarmt.. finde ich als ausrede ziemlich dürftig sry früher ja aber net mehr heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

? Wir definieren Casual anders, ich bin von 7o morgens arbeiten und um 22:00 wieder zuhause, spiele eine halbe bis dreiviertel stunde
und geh mit meiner Freundin aufs Sofa und dann pennen später.
Am Wochenende bin ich mindestens einen Abend unterwegs und tagsüber muss ich halt alltagssachen machen.
Das heißt Sonntag freihalten zum raiden ist schon anstrengend genug, und abends in den wenigen mins die ich on bin
verhau ich Allys und geh nicht farmen..

Vor nem Jahr (während des Studiums) alles kein Thema, ich hatte immer Flasks etc dabei fall ich mal Lust hatte welche zu nehmen
und gut ist, mit habe ich immernoch welche aber wozu benutzen?
Ich bin tank und hab 2 Stammhealer, wenn die dabei sind sterb ich eh nicht, da kann ich mir den Müll auch sparen..

Und wieder mal den Text nicht gelesen! ICH GEHE GERNE RAIDEN!! ICH WILL NICHT NUR ITEMS UND WEITER! -.-

Nebenbei, wenn du irgendwas gelesen hättest, ich habe bereits ausreichendes Equip für Naxx, und meine 5k Gold die ich beim 
lvln geframt habe hab ich in mein Flugmount gesteckt...


----------



## Itamu (16. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> ? Wir definieren Casual anders, ich bin von 7o morgens arbeiten und um 22:00 wieder zuhause, spiele eine halbe bis dreiviertel stunde
> und geh mit meiner Freundin aufs Sofa und dann pennen später.
> Am Wochenende bin ich mindestens einen Abend unterwegs und tagsüber muss ich halt alltagssachen machen.
> Das heißt Sonntag freihalten zum raiden ist schon anstrengend genug, und abends in den wenigen mins die ich on bin
> ...


 also ich hab dir net vorgeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das du keine ausrüstung hast.. ich hab verallgemeinert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sicher geh ich gerne Raiden um die ini zu sehe ndie bosse zuererleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber manche halt nur wegen den items -.- * ^^ naja die 5k hab ich auch scho ins flugmount gesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider .-.- ^^


----------



## lustigeThreads (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, aber finde den ersten recht abstoßend.

Erstens muss man von ini zu ini und Gruppe zu Gruppe unterscheiden ob man sich Futter reinzieht oder nicht.

Festmahl ist immer eine der besten Möglichkeiten, alles andere ist Goldverschwendung, zumindest zu Beginn.
Wenn man mit Randoms geht, kann man sich nicht sicher sein, ob die Gruppe überhaupt was taugt. Wenn man sich dann Futter reinstopft und plötzlich sieht der erste Boss ist nur durch Wunder zu schaffen, war das ne Verschwendung. Deshalb, entweder Festmahl aufstellen und beim ersten Boss erstmal testen, wie gut die Gruppe ist. Kommt man dann an einem Punkt an dem ein Boss wirklich knapp war, wirft sich die ganze Gruppe alles rein was so geht.

Zudem sind die meisten Raids nicht wirklich so schwer, dass man sich mit Getränken und Essen volllaufen lassen muss. 
Wenn eine Gruppe sowas vorschreibt, ist das für mich ein Indiz, dass sie sehr schwach ist und eh das Ganze im Chaos endet. Da gehe ich lieber mit einer, die ohne irgendetwas bis zum Endboss kommt und vielleicht nur beim Endboss kleiner Nachschub reingeworfen wird.
Wobei wirklich Festmahl vollkommen ausreichen sollte. Wem das nicht reicht, der sollte eine Stufe kürzer treten und eine leichtere Raidini wählen, oder sich erstmal vernünftig ausstatten.


----------



## Annovella (16. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Damals wars noch so, dass man einfach nicht mitraiden durfte, wenn man sich nicht um sein Bufffood gekümmert hat. Und denen, die auch aus Spaß am Raid gespielt und dahinter gestanden haben, brauchte man zum Thema Flasks und Bufffood auch nichts mehr sagen.



Mein Raid ist so skilled und der content so einfach, wir brauchen da kein Bufffood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke solche Dinge sind freiwillig zu nehmen. Ich meine, ein DD der dmg geil ist(im positiven Sinn) und sich deswegen gute Falsks holt, um mehr Schaden zu machen ist doch gut.

Zumal: Ich habe im Moment noch 2k Gold schulden auf einem Realm und kann mir rein gar nichts leisten, weil ich erst alles abbezahlen will, von daher.. Goldprobleme kann man auch haben.(Spiel auch nichtmehr sooft und darum kann ich nicht farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kukuderdudu (16. Februar 2009)

lawl regt euch ma nich auf akzeptiert das einfach Flask und Food + Enchants ist ein MUSS! Sonst werden (wenn ich ma rnd gehe) die leute gekickt da gibts kein mimimi


----------



## Strickjacke (16. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm auch nur noch voll gebuffte Spieler in die Todesminen mit.

Wo kommen wir dahin, wenn jeder so einfach nur in grünem Equip und ungebufft in diese herausfordernde Instanz mit kommen möchte!!!


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Kukuderdudu schrieb:


> lawl regt euch ma nich auf akzeptiert das einfach Flask und Food + Enchants ist ein MUSS! Sonst werden (wenn ich ma rnd gehe) die leute gekickt da gibts kein mimimi



Genau, geh mal da vorne bitte links ins Nerf the Noobs Land...


----------



## Shizo. (16. Februar 2009)

Hab ich schon oft erlebt das welche ohne Flask und Buffood einfach gekickt werden.
Find ich iwi schwachsinn aber Buffood sollte eig jeder haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja bin zum glück kein raid leader und hab damit keine probleme, da ich immer
paar Fläschen und Buffood in der Tasche hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Was für ein grandioser Schwachsinn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Es hat nichts mit Professionalität oder sowas zu tun sondern mit Prinzip, es heisst schliesslich Blizzard und nicht Schneesturm, es heisst GM also Gamemaster und nicht Spielemeister, es heisst Raid und nicht Überfall...

2. Ja genau auf solche Typen steh ich, suchen Rnd Naxx Grps und heulen rum von wegen Casual aber sind sich zu schön etwas zu investieren, ja genau der Raidleader muss dem ganzen Raid alles in den Arsch schieben, es reicht ja nicht das er Leute sucht und den Raid leitet NEIN er muss natürlich auch noch Flasks und Buffood spendieren... Ich hasse solche kknbs die sich Brain AFK durch Naxx ziehen lassen und meinen sie seien die Oberr0xx0r und einfach mal auf ALLES needen.... solche Leute kriegen bei mir instant Raid kick....


----------



## Ciquo (16. Februar 2009)

also bei unseren gildeninternen 25ern ist bufffoos & flask pflicht, das wird auch kontrolliert und es wird drauf hingewiesen, nicht weil einige leute meinen dass sie es nicht nötig hätten o.ä. ( solche leute kommen bei uns eh nicht rein), sondern weil man es ja auch gerne mal vergisst. ja, ist mir auch schon mehrfach passiert.
food wird größtenteils von der gildenbank spendiert, wo aber auch erwartet wird dass man da ab und an einen stack fleisch reinlegt. trotzdem sollte man immer noch selber bufffood  dabei haben, denn es wird nicht für jeden toten ein neues schwein gestellt.

ich sehe an dieser regelung auch nichts schlechtes. es wird versucht die optimale leistung aus der grp zu holen und da sind food & flask nunmal von nöten. und wer sich einen abend 4-5 stunden zum raiden zeit nimmt, der hat auch die zeit 30 minuten farmen zu gehen und sich die sachen zu farmen bzw. das gold. das hat nichts mit zeitmangel sondern einfach mit faulheit zu tun und die hat in einer raidgilde, wenn auch ohne raidpflicht (gott bewahre!), nichts zu suchen!

sockel und vz werden vorrausgesetzt, auch wenn es nicht immer das beste vom besten sein muss. aber ich bin mir sicher, dass unsere raidleitung schon genau weiss, wenn die anmeldungnen für raids bestätigt bzw. nicht bestätigt werden, wer das optimum aus seinem charakter versucht rauszuholen. und wer zu faul ist bei den söhnen hodirs ruf zu farmen, der soll sich nicht wundern wenn er sich desöfteren auf der ersatzbank wiederfindet.


mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Miso (16. Februar 2009)

Ich seh das so:

1) Wenn das vorher nicht geklärt wurde, ob Pflicht oder nicht, dann ist das latte. Jeder wie er möchte.

2) Wenn es Pflicht ist, dann hat sich ausnahmslos jeder dran zu halten.

Da ich wenig Zeit hab und fast nur mit Gilde gehe, wo jeder gebufft sein sollte und die Termine von vorneherein feststehen, besorge ich mir meine Sachen, wenn ich Zeit habe. Denn wer Zeit hat raiden zu gehen, hat auch Zeit, sich mit dem nötigen Stuff zu versorgen. Sicherlich kann es mal passieren, dass jemand nix hat. Hey, kein Problem. Doch diese Person ist beim nächsten mal wieder voll ausgestattet. Sowas kommt vor. Wenn man allerdings imemr wieder die selben Verdächtigen hat, die sich strikt weigern, die kommen so schnell nicht mehr mit.

Desweiteren gibt es für Notfälle immer das AH. Ist zwar teurer, aber so ist das nun mal. WoW ist halt ein MMORPG, mit der Betonung auf MM. Wer 80 ist und immer noch niemanden kennt, mit dem man zusammen zockt und der nicht selber oder irgendwo wen hat, der Drinks und Essen machen kann, spielt halt solo weiter. Der soll sich net beschweren.

Und mal ganz ehrlich: WoW ist so einfach. Wer es weder schafft sich mit Essen/Drinks selbst zu versorgen (durch eigene Berufe) noch die Zeit hat sich eben schnell ein paar Gold zu farmen um sich das im AH zu besorgen , der soll auch net raiden gehen und sich im Nachhinein beschweren, dass er, trotz erneuter Aufforderung weil wg Buffpflicht und so, übergangen wird.

Das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof. Gibt ja noch genug andere Sachen, die man ungebufft machen kann. In den Hauptstädten posen zum Beispiel.

Obwohl ich ja selbst beim farmen sehr oft gebufft bin. Essen fällt eh immer ab, da stell ich mich auch eben für ne Minute ans Feuer und brutzel das. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass Bufffood nur ne Dropchance von 0,1% oder so hat. Und Tränke hab ich auch genug. Verticke den Kram eh zu wenig im AH. Das knall ich mir lieber selber rein.


----------



## -Kawa- (16. Februar 2009)

Also zum glück war ich bist jetzt noch nie in einen Raid wo sowas Pflicht war.
Und wir haben trotzdem Clearruns geschafft. Ich denke wenn man sich auf einen richtigen Stamm Grp einlässt den gehören auch gewisse regeln dazu.
Aber Random nee sry ich meine ich bin gut im damage kenne alles Bosse, kan kiten usw.... Also warum von jemanden der selbst keine Ahnung hat mir was aufzwingen lassen?


und btw habe oft genug erlebt das Leute mit Flask, Buffod und sogar Session Food wie zb beim Liebes fest die Schoko Pralinen, Weniger damage gefahren haben als ich...
Also wie so dafür Gold ausgeben...


----------



## Dackar (16. Februar 2009)

Naja, ganz ehrlich, vor allem bei Nahkämpfern machen die ~200 Extra-Ap nich wirklich was aus. Das is wenn überhaupt ne Erhöhung der Dps von vllt 30 Dps. Und dafür gibt man keine 300 G und mehr aus. Wer sowas wirklich für die Schlaffi-Raidinis verlangt...naja, nich mein Problem.


----------



## Barius (16. Februar 2009)

Dackar schrieb:


> Naja, ganz ehrlich, vor allem bei Nahkämpfern machen die ~200 Extra-Ap nich wirklich was aus. Das is wenn überhaupt ne Erhöhung der Dps von vllt 30 Dps. Und dafür gibt man keine 300 G und mehr aus. Wer sowas wirklich für die Schlaffi-Raidinis verlangt...naja, nich mein Problem.



Wenn du Raidleader bist und du dann sagst:
"Caster.Healer und Tanks trank einschmeissen. Melee müssen nicht. bringt nix"

Dann kannst du dir sicher sein das die Gilde nicht mehr lange gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung sind Fläschen für Bosse die man nicht auf "Farmstatus" hat.  Nimm halt die "billigen" Tränke für 5-10g pro Trank.


----------



## evalux (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich seh das mit dem Buffood zwiegespalten.

Bei DD's versteh ich - zumindest in 25ern - dass man drauf pocht, da jedes Quentchen Zaubermacht aka DPS hilft, den Boss schneller zu legen. Bei Tanks weiss ich nicht so richtig, wenn sie den Boss locker aushalten, warum sie sich noch extra Ausdauer einpfeifen sollen ( wenns nicht so ist, isses natürlich wichtig ), und bei Heilern is Buffod nur interessant, wenn man nen internen Heilerwettkampf führt, wenn sie ihre eigentliche Aufgabe, alle beim Leben zu erhalten und immer auf ordentlichen Manaregg zu achten, erfüllen, wird es eher nebensächlich.

Wenn es die Gilde verlangt, isses natürlich Pflicht. Aber dieses Gejammere "ich verstehe Leute nich, die keine 200 G pro Tag für Buffood ausgeben, das is doch nu echt nich zuviel verlangt, da krieg ich son Hals, das die zu faul sind.....blablabla" Sry, aber bevor ich mir sone Sprüche antue, raid ich lieber nicht. Mich interessiert es auch nicht, das sone Leute in der gleichen Zeit wie ich 3mal soviel schaffen, könnse ja gerne, solange sie es nicht bei mir voraussetzen, weil dann isses für mich Stress und Arbeit, und das hab ich den ganzen Tag lang, das brauch ich am Abend, wenn ich n bissl WoW spiele, mir nicht auch noch antun.

Wer unbedingt in ne "professionelle" Raidgilde hineinwill, kann das ja gerne tun und muss dann noch mit weitaus höheren Kosten rechnen, schon klar. Aber ich frag mich manchmal, ob sone Leute sich überhaupt vorstellen können, das noch n Leben in WoW abseits dieses Raidwahns stattfindet, dass es lockere Raids gibt, die genauso viel schaffen oder mit den Errreichten zufrieden sind und sich über kleinere Erfolge mehr freuen können als diese "ungebuffte Leute fliegen bei mir sofort"-Raider.


----------



## evalux (17. Februar 2009)

ups, doppelpost


----------



## Tanabor (17. Februar 2009)

ist bei uns auch vorgeschrieben.

imho ist das einfach nur etwas für leute mit nicht ganz ausreichendem eq. wie haben den content seit einiger zeit clear und sollen dennoch immer voll gebufft sein. macht nicht viel sinn. aber das war zu BC zeiten schon genauso. wenn man etwas clear hat, sollte es keinen buffzwang mehr geben. vielleicht eher einen eq check und dementsprechend für einige neue oder twinks die pflicht. das fänd ich sinnvoller. so wird mit der gießkanne gehandelt nach dem motto 

"viel hilft viel"
"es machen doch alle"

über sinn zu reden ist dabei glaube ich nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2009)

Einfach sich auf die Situation einstellen?

Wenn bei Heigan das Getanze nicht klappt bringen alle Fläschchen der Welt nichts.


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Einfach sich auf die Situation einstellen?
> 
> Wenn bei Heigan das Getanze nicht klappt bringen alle Fläschchen der Welt nichts.


Da stimmt ich dir zu lieber Exmode (Sry das musste sein) Tikume, aber wenn z.b. bei Malygos oder allg. Bosse mit Enrage Timer halt DPS fehlt bringen Flasks schon was:>


----------

